# Alpine Erfahrung



## cschaeff (13. August 2015)

Beschäftigt man sich mit dem Thema Alpencross, stolpert man früher oder später über diesen Begriff. Er hat so ein bisschen was mystisches und wenig greifbares. Es wird behauptet, für die schweren Touren, zumal ohne Guide, braucht man "alpine Erfahrung". Und alle nicken. Die, die glauben, sie zu haben. Die, die glauben, sie nicht zu haben. Und die, denen es vielleicht peinlich ist, zu fragen, was denn alpine Erfahrung eigentlich genau ist.
Reicht es aus, in München zu wohnen und bei Föhnwetterlage die Alpen sehen zu können? Wie oft muss ein Ostfriese in den Alpen gewesen sein, um alpine Erfahrung zu bekommen?

Ich versuche mich mal an einer DEFINITION:

Alpine Erfahrung beschreibt die Fähigkeit, den spezifischen Gefahren des Gebirges mit besonderer Wachsamkeit und Vorraussicht zu begegnen. 

Die SPEZIFISCHEN GEFAHREN sind: 
- Unwegsames Gelände, teils absturzgefährdet
- große Exponiertheit bei Gewitter
- plötzliche Abkühlung mit Schnee, Sturm oder dichtem Nebel auch im Sommer möglich
- extrem langsames Vorankommen (betrifft Bergung oder Proviant- und Wasserbeschaffung)

WACHSAMKEIT bedeutet in erster Linie das Einholen des Wetterberichtes und aufmerksame Wetterbeobachtung während der Tour. WACHSAMKEIT umfasst neben dem Wetter je nach Routenwahl auch die Beurteilung von Steinschlaggefährdung oder des Hochwassergeschehens (offene Bachquerungen).

VORRAUSSICHT meint
- sorgfältige Tourenplanung mit angemessener Schwierigkeit (schwächstes Glied)
- RESREVEN einplanen (Essen, Trinken, warme Kleidung, nicht bis zur vollen Erschöpfung fahren) 
- Notfallausrüstung mitführen (Erste-Hilfe-Päckchen, Handy)

Eine Mitgliedschaft im DAV kann ich (nicht nur) wegen der Transportversicherung (Bergung ist SEHR teuer) wärmstens empfehlen.

Alpine Erfahrung ist also, einfach gesagt, den gesunden Menschenverstand zu gebrauchen und sich der Besonderheiten der alpinen Umgebung bewusst zu sein.

Was ist für Euch alpine Erfahrung?


----------



## McNulty (13. August 2015)

Aus meiner Sicht muss ist es nicht nur die *"Fähigkeit"* sondern auch die *"Erfahrung"* - angeeignet durch Erlebnisse / Vorhaben, d.h. ich war vorher schon mal in einer "alpinen Situation" - da kommt natürlich das Thema "Henne / Ei" - ich war evt. mal ausgesetzt wandern, habe längere Touren gemacht, war schon mal an der Leistungsgrenze etc und *dann* radl ich ausgesetzte Wege oder plane Tagestouren mit 2500 hm, oder einsame Etappen weil ich bei Problemen *nicht nur auf meine analytischen Fähigkeiten* vertrauen kann, sondern weil ich es evt. in einem anderen Kontext *schon mal durchlitten* habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (13. August 2015)

Alpine Erfahrung in einem Satz:
*Die Fähigkeit sich im Gebirge situationsgerecht zu Verhalten.*

Grob gesagt, die realistische Einschätzung der eigenen Fähigkeit gepaart mit den eigenen Erfahrungen sowie angehäuft mit Wissen und dem gesundem Menschenverstand.
Wichtig - Und man lernt darin nie aus.

RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## rhnordpool (13. August 2015)

Ich finde, Du hast es schon ganz gut definiert.
Nur was hilft ne gute Definition, wenns gerade die gar nicht wissen wollen, dies am Nötigsten brauchen (ich rede nicht nur von Bikern sondern "Temporär-Alpinbevölkerern" generell).
Wenn ich so sehe, wer sich heute WIE im hochalpinen Gelände so tummelt, scheint mir allein die Methode: "Aus Fehlern wird man klug" zu helfen. Und es bleibt zu hoffen, daß nicht die heftigsten Fehler als erste begangen werden. Grenzgänger zwischen Leben und Tod, für die alles "cool" und "easy" ist, kriegt man ja leider als "Vorbilder" in diversen Alpinsportarten im TV und Youtube allzuhäufig zu sehen. Erst gestern wieder Outdoor-Filmfestival im TV. Junge Franzosen, die auf schmalsten Gipfeln im Montblancgebiet (ca. 1 m breit) ungesichert Handstände machen bzw. ebenso ungesichert über ne Slackline laufen. Eine Wind-Bö und das wars. Keinerlei Sicherheitsreserve. Ich hab kein Problem damit, daß die das für sich so machen und u.U. die Konsequenzen ziehen müssen. Die kennen die Konsequenzen. Mich stört das unreflektierte Verbreiten durch die Medien an eine, wie mir scheint, zunehmend respekt- und vielleicht auch hirnlose oder extrem naive Klientel, die´s dann auch mal gern probieren wollen. Für die kann man hoffen, daß sie Deinen Rat mit der DAV-Mitgliedschaft wenigstens Ernst genommen haben.


----------



## sub-xero (13. August 2015)

Ganz einfach gesagt: Ich habe schon oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Alpen als Sport- und Outdoorregion einfach unterschätzt werden. Man unterschätzt den plötzlichen Wetterwechsel mit den damit verbundenen Gefahren, man unterschätzt die Anstrengungen beim Wandern/Klettern/Biken/etc in den Alpen, man unterschätzt die Gefahr von Verletzungen und schweren Unfällen beim Begehen schwieriger Wegstücke. Und zwar auch wenn man schon darüber gelesen hat.

All diese speziell in den Alpen vorhandenen Risiken lernt man nach und nach richtig einzuschätzen, indem man sich langsam an die Gebirgsregionen herantastet und Erfahrungen sammelt. Das ist es, was ich alpine Erfahrung nenne.

Analytische Fähigkeiten, Intelligenz, vorausschauendes Handeln, körperliche Fitness, Information vorab können natürlich sehr helfen, auch wenn man alpin unerfahren ist. Aber es ersetzt die tatsächliche Erfahrung nicht vollständig.

Weil du das Stichwort "Ostfriese" genannt hast: Ich kannte einen Norddeutschen, der noch nie wirklich in den Bergen war und der beim Wandern auf knapp über 2000 m Höhe höhenkrank wurde.


----------



## cschaeff (13. August 2015)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Weil du das Stichwort "Ostfriese" genannt hast: Ich kannte einen Norddeutschen, der noch nie wirklich in den Bergen war und der beim Wandern auf knapp über 2000 m Höhe höhenkrank wurde.


Ich vermute mal kein Lungenödem?
Wenn er über Kopfschmerzen geklagt hat, kanns natürlich auch am ungewohnt großen Fassungsvermögen der Bierkrüge liegen


----------



## dede (13. August 2015)

Erweitere den Ostfriesen um eine Asiatin (ich glaub sie war aus Singapur). Die ist auf 1.200m Meereshöhe in Neuseeland vor meinen Augen kollabiert (kein Schei$$!!!!)

Ansonsten: SEEEEHR sinnvoller Thread mit vielen werthaltigen Argumenten und qualitativ hochwertigen Beiträgen/Aussagen, die ich nur uneingeschränkt unterschreiben kann - Weiter so Forum!!!


----------



## cschaeff (13. August 2015)

Dafür, dass der Begriff oft so absolut verwendet wird, ist er ziemlich unbestimmt. Im Forum wird ja oft gefragt "hast du alpine Erfahrung?". Selbst wenn man es für sich ehrlich beantwortet, versteht der Fragesteller vielleicht was ganz anderes darunter. Sinnvoller wäre es zu fragen, ob man sich schon mal in einer vergleichbaren Situation befunden hat und weiß, auf was man sich einlässt. 
Doch selbst wenn man das bejaht, ist immer noch nicht sicher, ob man in einer Gefahrensituation intuitiv auch das richtige tut (was ja für viele ein wesentliches Merkmal alpiner Erfahrung ist). 
Im Hinblick auf die Gefahr ist dann noch das Thema Risikobereitschaft eine weitere Variable. Zwei Menschen mit vergleichbarer alpiner Erfahrung entscheiden sich in der gleichen Situation unterschiedlich, weil der eine mehr am Leben hängt, mehr zu verlieren hat oder ihm bewusst ist, dass es eben nicht nur sein eigenes Risiko ist (Partner, Kinder, Eltern, Freunde...).


----------



## rhnordpool (13. August 2015)

Und Alter spielt auch ne Rolle (nicht allen wegen wahrscheinlich größerer Erfahrung). Man spricht nicht umsonst von "jugendlichem Leichtsinn". Ich merke z.B., daß ich heute als Ü60 deutlich risikoscheuer agiere als früher (ärgert mich zwar, aber iss so. Äußert sich z.B. darin, daß ich manche kniffligen Trails ungern allein fahre, um bei eventuellem Sturz Hilfe vor Ort zu haben. Wäre mir früher nie eingefallen).


----------



## toyoraner (14. August 2015)

Alles soweit richtig wie du es formulierst - das definiere ich auch so für mich. 
Mal in ein schweres Gewitter gekommen oder einen Steinschlag erlebt zu haben, gehört für mich nicht dazu. Zumal - es  bewegt sich ja kein normaler Mensch absichtlich in diese Situationen.

Als Wichtigstes in der Definition sehe ich, sich der im "Hochgebirge" allgemein vorherrschenden Gefahren und ev. speziellen Verhältnissen bewußt zu sein und Lösungen, Vorsichtsmaßnahmen etc. zu kennen.

Erfahrungen im alpinen Gelände kann man aber eben nur sammeln indem man sich irgendwann in diese Gebiete begibt. Dies sollte man natürlich Stück für Stück tun, also rantasten genauso wie beim Bergwandern.


----------



## Catsoft (14. August 2015)

Moin!

Wenn ich als Hamburger (und damit Flachlandtiroler) was dazu beitragen darf: Die Beschreibungen vor mir sind treffend, insbesondere von RedOrbiter und cschaeff. Ich bin seid Jahrzehnten immer wieder in den Alpen unterwegs, sei es auf Touren oder Rennen. Ganz früher beim Wandern. Da lernt man mit der Zeit die Gefahren kennen und zu bewerten. Dazu gehören auch Fehlentscheidungen, z.B. riskante Schneefeldüberquerungen. Sollte man einmal machen, dann nicht mehr. Lieber ein paar Meter Umweg, denn da wird das Leben wirklich eine "Wackelige Angelegenheit". Aber das muss man wohl selbst erfahren, wenn man nicht hören will. 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (14. August 2015)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin! Ich bin seid Jahrzehnten immer wieder in den Alpen unterwegs, sei es auf Touren oder Rennen. Ganz früher beim Wandern. Da lernt man mit der Zeit die Gefahren kennen und zu bewerten. Dazu gehören auch Fehlentscheidungen, z.B. riskante Schneefeldüberquerungen. Sollte man einmal machen, dann nicht mehr.
> 
> Robert


Es heißt ja: Aus Schaden wird man klug. Bei deiner Schneefeldquerung hast du keinen Schaden genommen, würdest es dennoch nicht wieder tun. Ein anderer wird sich sagen: Ist das letzte mal gutgegangen, also riskier ich es wieder. Bei objektiv gleicher Gefahrenlage.

Alpine Erfahrung hilft lediglich dabei, das Risiko umfassender bewerten/einschätzen zu können. Insofern ist alpine Erfahrung keine Garantie dafür, gefährliche Situationen unbeschadet zu überstehen. Sie lässt einen die Gefahren früher erkennen. Ob man sich den Gefahren dann wirklich bewusst aussetzt, oder lieber den Rückzug antritt, ist auch ganz stark eine Charakterfrage (Spielernatur vs. Vollkaskomentalität).


----------



## Mausoline (14. August 2015)

Ich behaupte von mir alpine Erfahrung zu haben und ich bin auch kein Nordlicht.

D.h. aber auch ich bin nicht frei von Höhenkrankheit bzw. massiven Höhenproblemen. Das ist eine Sache der Anpassung, bei den einen gehts schnell, bei anderen sehr sehr langsam. Über mehrere Tage oder ganz langsame Höhensteigerung. Schlechte Anpassung gepaart mit Anstrengung kann Totalausfall bedeuten. Der Umgang damit bedarf Erfahrung und Planung.

Im Übrigen tragen nicht nur Medien ihren Teil zur Überschätzung bei, auch örtliche Wanderwegsklassifizierungen oder Zeitangaben stelle ich manchmal sehr in Frage. 
Aktuelles Beispiel Wanderung Dammkar in Mittenwald als Ersatz wegen Nichtdurchführung eines AX wegen Verletzungen. Steil, größtenteils lose und tief schottrig, Rinne... Abwärts stark begangen, da Auffahrt mit Bergbahn möglich ist. Ausgezeichnet als mittel bis einfacher Weg, leichtere (unten) und kürzerere Variante ca. 1200hm Abstieg. Für aufwärts Laufende stellenweise nicht ungefährlich, da durch Ungeübte, unsichere, leichtsinnige Wanderer oder auch durch Ausrutscher Steinrutsche ausgelöst werden können. Begegnet einem dann fast oben eine Gruppe, ausgerüstet mit weißen Plastikturnschuhen, offenen Wanderstiefeln etc.  die auf dem besseren Teil des Weges bereits nur mit Hängen und Würgen vorwärtskommt  kommt der Gedanke auf "wie wollen die da runter kommen"   es war ca. kurz vor 15Uhr

Die konnten überhaupt nicht abschätzen was auf sie zukommt, weder von der Wegbeschaffenheit, der Weglänge und der damit verbundenen benötigten Zeit, Kondition und Kraft, Gefährdung von anderen, Wetter und und und
Oben im 400m langen Verbindungstunnel zur Bergstation kam ein Vater mit Kind entgegen und fragte "Wo kommt man denn da raus?" 

Zur alpinen Erfahrung gehört auch dazu zu entscheiden 

"wann kehre ich um"   _bzw. _
"wann gehe ich nicht mehr weiter"


----------



## McNulty (14. August 2015)

Ich will jetzt ja nicht korinthenkacken: Aber Erfahrung ist schlicht Erfahrung - siehe Wikipedia:
"Als *Erfahrung* wird zweierlei bezeichnet: im Einzelfall ein bestimmtes Erlebnis eines Menschen in Form eines von ihm selbst erlebten und damit selbst wahrgenommenen Ereignisses, oder allgemein – und dann im Sinne von „Lebenserfahrung“ – die Gesamtheit aller Erlebnisse, die eine Person jemals gehabt hat (ggf. einschließlich ihrer mehr oder weniger realitätsadäquaten Verarbeitung).[1]"

Was ich daraus mache - wie ich entscheide (analytisch, aus dem Bauch), was ich daraus mitnehme - die Transferleistung - hat nichts damit zu tun,
Welche Körperlichen Voraussetzungen habe ich - hat nichts damit zu tun,
Sonstige Charaktereigenschaften  - hat nichts damit zu tun,
Wie "schlau" bin ich - hat nichts damit zu tun

"Oktoberfesterfahrung" - da gibt es Leute die waren da schon 100-mal und stürzen beim 101-Mal wieder ab. Die Erfahrung ist da....


----------



## berkel (14. August 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> D.h. aber auch ich bin nicht frei von Höhenkrankheit bzw. massiven Höhenproblemen. Das ist eine Sache der Anpassung, bei den einen gehts schnell, bei anderen sehr sehr langsam. Über mehrere Tage oder ganz langsame Höhensteigerung. Schlechte Anpassung gepaart mit Anstrengung kann Totalausfall bedeuten. Der Umgang damit bedarf Erfahrung und Planung.


Wird hier bei diesem Thema nicht etwas übertrieben? Es geht ja um Alpencross mit Pässen zwischen ca. 2000-3000m, da wird normalerweise niemand Höhenkrank. Skigbiete liegen auch oft in dem Bereich, mit tausenden Urlaubern aus dem Flachland. Die geringere Leistungsfähigkeit durch geringeren Sauerstoffgehalt der Luft in der Höhe sollten man natürlich bei der Tourenplanung beachten.

Mögliche alpine Probleme sehe ich durch ungewohnte Wetterbedingungen bzw. -änderungen und auch der Lichtverhältnisse. Wichtig sind auch eine realistische Tourenplanung und Übung in der Navigation/Kartenlesen; 1000Hm in ein falsches Tal abgefahren können zu einem großen Problem (Erschöpfung, Uhrzeit) werden.


----------



## scylla (14. August 2015)

Eine (sehr liebenswerte aber auch sehr sehr unerfahrene) Person erzählte mir mal, dass sie unglaublich gerne mal auf den Mount Everest steigen würde. Sie würde schon nach Reiseverantstaltern suchen, die sowas anbieten. Auf meine Frage hin, ob sie denn überhaupt schonmal im Gebirge war, meinte sie "na klar doch, ich bin im doch im Weser Bergland aufgewachsen". Ob sie denn schonmal in den Alpen war, vielleicht mal zum Wandern auf über 1000müN? Nö. Ob sie denn wenigstens sonstige Erfahrungen mit Bergwanderungen habe? Nö. Ob sie denn vorhat, sich auf dieses Vorhaben gründlich vorzubereiten in den Alpen? Nö. Wäre auch gar nicht notwendig. Sie habe gehört, dass es da Sherpas gibt, die das Gepäck tragen und sich um alles kümmern. Und um den Rest kümmert sich ja der Reiseveranstalter. Daraufhin musste ich mal kurz den Raum verlassen, um meine Kinnlade wieder vom Boden zu kratzen und einzurenken.
Das ist leider kein Witz, das ist wirklich so passiert. Seitdem wundert mich sehr wenig von dem, was man in den Bergen in der Nähe von Parkplätzen und Liften beobachten kann.

Alpine Erfahrung würde ich auch aufgrund solcher "menschlicher" Erfahrungen schon bei ganz grundsätzlichen Dingen sehen:
- überhaupt mal in den Bergen gewesen sein. Es ist etwas vollkommen anderes, eine Filmdokumentation oder Postkarte von einem Berg zu sehen, oder davor zu stehen.
- aufgrund von eigenen Erfahrungen wissen, was ein "leichter" und was ein "schwerer" Wanderweg ist.
- die eigenen Fähigkeiten einschätzen können in Bezug auf "welche Art von Gelände kann ich mir zutrauen?", "wo bekomme ich Schwierigkeiten?", "(wie) kann ich mit für mich problematischen Situationen umgehen?"

Das sind zwar alles für die meisten hier Kindergarten-Theman, aber leider gibt es nicht zu wenige Menschen, die noch nicht mal solche einfachen Dinge abschätzen können. Wenn jemand nie draußen in der Natur ist, fehlt da einfach die ... Erfahrung.
Für die üblichen Insassen dieses Forums (zum Großteil Fahrrad-Nerds die mindestens einmal im Jahr in den Alpen sind) wird eine Standard AlpenX-Route und die alpinen Gefahren, die darauf zu erwarten sind, kein Problem darstellen. Geht es um Lieschen Müller, die normalerweise den Mainradweg mit ihrem Trekkingrad entlangfährt, und nun ihr erstes Mountainbike gekauft hat und bei einem kommerziellen Anbieter einen AlpenX bucht, schaut das wahrscheinlich schon ganz anders aus. Man muss einfach immer die Zielgruppe betrachten.

Danach kommen natürlich die etwas "fortgeschritteneren" Themen wie im Eingangspost angesprochen: unwegsames Gelände, Wetterumschwünge, Tourplanung, Wasserversorgung, etc.

Ich würde sagen, die praktische Erfahrung zählt umso mehr, umso grundlegender die Fragestellung ist. Einmal überhaupt in den Bergen gewesen zu sein und dort einen Wanderweg betreten zu haben kann man nicht mit Menschenverstand ersetzen. Wenn ein gewisser Erfahrungsschatz vorhanden ist, kann man viel mehr über den Verstand regeln. Beispielsweise Wasserversorgung: jemand, der nur im Pfälzerwald wandert geht davon aus, dass hinter jeder Ecke eine bewirtschaftete Hütte lauert. Jemand, der zumindest schon mal in den gut erschlossenen Teilen der Ostalpen war, weiß die Höhe der Berge einzuschätzen und dass man halt von einer Hütte zur anderen schon mal etliche lange Kilometer und Höhenmeter vergehen können. Sagt man jetzt demjenigen, der nur den Pfälzerwald kennt, dass es in abgelegenen Gegenden der Westalpen sehr eng werden kann mit dem Wasser, wird er einen auslachen, "geht schon" denken und trotzdem ohne Wasser loslaufen. Sagt man es dem Ostalpenkenner, wird er aus Erfahrung wissen, wie dumm das ist auf einem Berg weit entfernt von der Zivilisation zu stehen und Durst zu haben, und ausreichend zu Trinken einpacken.

Und ganz am Ende kommen natürlich noch die sehr fortgeschrittenen Themen:
- Gelände lesen können. Bei "nicht angelegten" Wegen auf Sicht bereits aus der Ferne gründlich überlegen, wie man durchkommt.
- Schneefelder oder Gletscher sicher queren bzw. wann lieber bleiben lassen.
- Material richtig auswählen. Wo brauche ich richtig festes Schuhwerk, wo reichen "5.10 Turnschläppchen"? In Bezug aufs Biken, wo sollte ich darauf vorbereitet sein, mein Fahrrad zerlegt an den Rucksack binden zu können? etc

Natürlich hilft das alles nicht, wenn man sich auf falsche Karten verlässt, die einem einen "leichten Wanderweg" und einen "flachen Übergang" neben einem kleinen Gletscher suggerieren, und dann steht man plötzlich kurz vor dem Übergang direkt im Randbereich eines steilen eisigen Gletschers, den man nur mit Steigeisen betreten könnte, und muss den gefährlichen weglosen Umweg über ein loses und noch steileres Geröllfeld wählen. Dummer Weise letztens passiert.
Auch das trägt nun zu meiner persönlichen alpinen Erfahrung bei: verlasse dich nicht nur auf Karten sondern recherchiere gründlich!

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es natürlich auch immer diejenigen, die es gnadenlos übertreiben. Was besonders in der Nähe von Hotspots oder Aufstiegshilfen an teuerstem und gröbstem Material rumrennt ist schon teilweise lustig anzusehen. Da werden teils die steigeisenfesten 3kg Hochgebirgsstiefel auf dem Spazierweg vom Parkplatz zum Aussichtspunkt ausgeführt, am besten noch ungelenk mit den Wanderstöcken stochernd. Allerdings ist übertreiben meistens deutlich besser und gesünder als untertreiben. Besser so, als sich in Flipflops am nächsten Stein die Zehen blutig zu rempeln.

Ganz allgemein würde ich behaupten: es ist immer besser, wenn etwas übertrieben wird, in Hinblick auf notwendige Erfahrungen oder in Hinblick auf zu erwartende Gefahren. Vor allem bei Vorträgen über Veranstaltungen wie einen AlpenX. Dort sitzt eben oft auch Lieschen Müller, die nur den Mainradweg kennt.
Erfahrene Leute mögen das vielleicht lächerlich oder übertrieben finden.
Aber letztendlich ist es einfach stressfreier und gesünder für alle Beteiligten, wenn sich die Teilnehmer vor einem AlpenX zu gut vorbereiten. Ich glaube für einen Guide oder Anbieter gibt es nichts schlimmeres als mitten auf einer "anspruchsvollen" Route feststellen zu müssen, dass ein Teilnehmer absolut überfordert ist, und sich dadurch schlimmstenfalls in eine dumme Situation gebracht hat, aus der er weder vor noch zurück kann.


----------



## cschaeff (14. August 2015)

Als ich das Thema eröffnet hab, dachte ich, dass wird bestimmt ein Rohrkrepierer.
Jetzt lese ich hier schon etliche sehr interessante und tiefgründige Beiträge, vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (14. August 2015)

@cschaeff Ich finde das Thema auch interessant, weil mich die ständigen Hinweise auf "alpine Erfahrung" schon immer nerven. Als ob jemand aus dem Flachland per se nicht geeignet für die Berge wäre. 
Da wird ein bisschen übertrieben, denn den gesunden Menschenverstand sollte man auch im Alltag benutzen und nicht nur in den Bergen.

Da ich mit Touren in den Alpen begonnen habe, als es dieses Forum und auch 99% des übrigen Internets noch nicht gab, bin ich ganz froh, dass mich keiner verrückt machen bzw. verängstigen konnte.  
Heute würde ich mir alpine Erfahrung natürlich zusprechen, obwohl ich mich für Ausnahmesituationen (schwerer Sturz mit Bergrettung) immer noch nicht genug vorbereite (z.B. mit den entsprechenden Tel.nummern).

Ich empfehle für Einsteiger, wenn mich jemand fragt:
Erst mal ein bis zwei fertige mittelschwere Touren aus den Bikebravos oder anderen seriösen Quellen nachfahren. So sammelt man Erfahrung und lernt seine Leistungsfähigkeit einschätzen. Dann kann man auch anfangen die eigenen Touren zu planen und sich die passenden Wege selbst zusammenstellen. 
Eine geführte Tour ist kontraproduktiv, weil da alles fertig vorgekaut ist.  

Wenn jemand ohne Vorbereitung auf den Mount Everest will, dann fehlt dem ein bisschen mehr, als nur alpine Erfahrung!


----------



## Mausoline (14. August 2015)

berkel schrieb:


> Wird hier bei diesem Thema nicht etwas übertrieben? Es geht ja um Alpencross mit Pässen zwischen ca. 2000-3000m, da wird normalerweise niemand Höhenkrank. .....



Höhenkrank nicht, aber hattest du schon mal Höhenprobleme? Das kann ausreichen
Morgens daheim starten auf 200m ü.NN, lange Autofahrt, am AX-Startort auf 1000m nach Mittag losfahren in knallender Hitze bis zum Rifugio auf 2400. Am andren Morgen aufstehen mit super starken Kopfschmerzen, Kreislauf ganz unten, schlecht, Durchfall........was machst du dann mit deiner Gruppe, ihr wolltet doch heut unbedingt wieder 2500hm fahren, ihr habt ja nur 5 Tage Zeit, da müßt ihr unbedingt weiter fahren  und jetzt ist auch noch der Trail sehr verblockt und ausgesetzt......


----------



## delphi1507 (14. August 2015)

Im ernst, bei geringen ernsthaften zweifeln ob  man dazu in der Lage ist, viel spass wünschen und selber abbrechen...


----------



## Fubbes (14. August 2015)

Die erste Übernachtung auf 2.400 Metern ist sicher nicht empfehlenswert. 
Da fehlte wohl etwas Erfahrung ...

Der kranke Kandidat kann dann vielleicht eine einfachere Alternative nehmen oder öffentliche Verkehrsmittel. Wenn das nicht geht muss insgesamt umgeplant werden. Sowas kommt immer mal vor aus verschiedenen Gründen (Pannen, Wetter, Krankheit).


----------



## scylla (14. August 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ohne Vorbereitung auf den Mount Everest will, dann fehlt dem ein bisschen mehr, als nur alpine Erfahrung!



Doch, dem fehlt genau das: Erfahrung in den Bergen. Einfach mal da gewesen sein und vor einem Berg gestanden haben. Das würde wahrscheinlich schon ausreichen, solche Flausen ganz schnell ad acta zu legen und ein wenig Respekt zu haben. Deswegen meine ich ja auch, dass meiner Meinung nach das Thema "alpine Erfahrung" mit ganzganz grundsätzlichen Dingen anfängt. 
Wenn man sich immer mit den richtigen Leuten aufhält, die sich gerne in der Natur bewegen, glaubt man solche Geschichten kaum, ging mir auch so. Kein vernünftiger Mensch, der mal einen Berg live gesehen hat, würde auf solche Ideen kommen. Aber es gibt leider genug Leute, die Berge nur aus Fernsehen und Internet kennen. Auf dem Sofa schaut alles so easy aus. Diese Person, die auf den Everest wollte, ist ansonsten überhaupt nicht gaga im Kopf sondern ein intelligenter, studierter Mensch, und in allen anderen Bereichen des Lebens total übervorsichtig. 
Und genau deswegen halte ich den Hinweis eines AlpenX Anbieters auf "alpine Erfahrung" selbst bei Pillepalle-Einsteiger-Touren eben nicht für übertrieben 



Fubbes schrieb:


> Die erste Übernachtung auf 2.400 Metern ist sicher nicht empfehlenswert.



Pauschal nicht ganz richtig. Das ist sehr individuell und außerdem auch eine Sache der Gewöhnung und der Fitness. Ich bekam bei meinen ersten Alpentouren ab 2500 Meter immer Schnappatmung und konnte mich nur noch im Schneckentempo fortbewegen (Flachlandtiroler halt). Mittlerweile latsche ich ohne Probleme am ersten Tag in den Alpen auf ü3000 Meter hoch und merke davon... genau garnix. Aber nur, wenn ich fit bin. Wenn meine Fitness zu wünschen übrig lässt, bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen (aber keine Schnappatmung mehr).

Du hast aber Recht: mit Erfahrung könnte man sich selbst besser einschätzen. Aber selbst wenn man es vorher weiß: Die meisten Alpencrosser nehmen sich halt keine Zeit, da muss in einer Woche über die Alpen gehastet sein. Wo sollte man sich da akklimatisieren. Am besten ist die Veranstaltung dann halt auch noch kommerziell gebucht und die (große) Gruppe muss weiter, weil keiner einen Urlaubstag zu verschenken hat.

Für mich haut ein geführter AlpenX in dieselbe Kerbe wie die Sache mit der Everest Besteigung nur halt nicht ganz so krass. Heute ist alles ein "Event", den man "buchen" kann. Sich selber damit beschäftigen? Planen? Routen ausarbeiten? Schwierigkeiten abwägen? Eventuell sogar seinen eigenen Kram auf dem Rücken schleppen? Nö. Dafür gibt's ja Sherpas... ähm... einen Reiseveranstalter.
Auf diese Art und Weise kann man zehnmal über die Alpen fahren ohne ein Stück alpine Erfahrung gewonnen zu haben. Ist ja alles in kleine Häppchen geschnippelt, vorgekaut und auf dem Silbertablett serviert.


----------



## Mausoline (15. August 2015)

Das war jetzt ein fiktives Beispiel 
soll ja zeigen, dass auch ne ganze Gruppe von Erfahrung bzw. Einschätzung eines Einzelnen abhängig ist und zu ungeplanten Entscheidungen führen kann.

Meine Höhenprobleme passen immer so, dass ich auf der Hütte pausieren kann, bzw. wenn ich mich vom Gipfel runtergeschleppt habe, reicht mir die Höhe von der Hütte, damit es mir allmählich wieder besser geht. Allerdings sind meine Ambitionen auf höhere Gipfel nicht mehr so groß. Leider fehlts doch meist an der Zeit vorher für die Anpassung.


----------



## burki111 (15. August 2015)

Hi,
in der heutigen Volkasko- und Spassgesellschaft, die gleichzeitig gerne noch leistungsorientiert daherkommt, werden natürlich Dinge wie "Alpine Erfahrung" gerne analysiert bzw. definiert.
Ich persönlich halte davon wenig und (bin seit über 50 Jahre intensiv in den Bergen unterwegs) meine, dass es heutzutage immer schwieriger wird, tatsächlich soetwas wie eine "echte Bergerfahrung" zu erreichen.
Ohne jemals wirklich an seine Grenzen gekommen zu sein (meine damit natürlich nicht, dass dies zum Alltag werden muss) ist es halt schwierig, einen intuitiven Umgang mit allen möglichen Unwegbarkeiten zu erlangen.

In der Gruppe ist das Ganze (war früher auch Jugendgruppenführen beim Alpenverein) natürlich durchwegs schwieriger, als wenn man nur für sich allein (habe einige hundert free solo Begehungen bis hin zum guten 6. Grad im Gebirge hinter mir) verantwortlich ist.


----------



## cschaeff (15. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Für mich haut ein geführter AlpenX in dieselbe Kerbe wie die Sache mit der Everest Besteigung nur halt nicht ganz so krass. Heute ist alles ein "Event", den man "buchen" kann. Sich selber damit beschäftigen? Planen? Routen ausarbeiten? Schwierigkeiten abwägen? Eventuell sogar seinen eigenen Kram auf dem Rücken schleppen? Nö. Dafür gibt's ja Sherpas... ähm... einen Reiseveranstalter.
> Auf diese Art und Weise kann man zehnmal über die Alpen fahren ohne ein Stück alpine Erfahrung gewonnen zu haben. Ist ja alles in kleine Häppchen geschnippelt, vorgekaut und auf dem Silbertablett serviert.



Das beobachte ich genau so! Viele wollen nur noch konsumieren und bitteschön das volle Programm minutiös ausgearbeitet bis in die letzte Sekunde. Und erleben ironischerweise wegen diesem Anspruchsdenken genau das nicht, weswegen sie eigentlich auch gebucht haben: Ein wenig Abenteuer, maximaler Abstand zum hektischen Alltag, Entschleunigung.
Ich will kommerziell organisierte Touren generell gar nicht verteufeln. Für Leute, die bislang einfach keine Gelegenheit hatten, die Berge selber kennenzulernen, sind geführte Touren eine super Möglichkeit, unter fachkundiger Anleitung erste Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Und derjenige, der fest entschlossen ist, beim nächsten Mal auf eigen Faust loszuziehen, wird vermutlich auch viel neugieriger und aufmerksamer dabei sein und nicht nur passiv konsumieren. 
Das trifft jedoch leider für einen größer werdenden Teil nicht zu. Geld auf den Tisch legen und verlangen. Trophäen sammeln. Abends gleich bei facebook posten und der Welt verkünden: Ich hab alles erlebt (und nix begriffen...)


----------



## Spenglerextrem (15. August 2015)

Ich denke Alpine Erfahrung bekommt man nicht durch geführte Touren oder Kurse.

Als Beispiel gibts bei uns in der DAV-Sektion genügend Leute die eine Hochtourenkurs gemacht haben und seit 20 Jahren auf der jährlichen Hochtourenwoche mitgehen. Die jedoch nie in der Lage währen eine solche Tour selbst zu planen oder durchzuführen.
Ich will das auch gar nicht schlecht machen. Wenn sie Spaß daren haben und ihnen das aureicht ists doch gut.

Nur Alpine Erfahrung haben diese Leute nicht, auch wenn sie schon auf 20 3000-ern und 5 4000-ern gestanden sind.

Alpine Erfahrung erlernt (Frage kann man Erfahrung überhaupt erlernen?) man durch selbständig durchgeführte Touren, eigene Entscheidungen und das Tragen der Kosequenzen aus diesen Entscheidungen. Da dadurch auch mal gefährliche Situationen entstehen ist klar. Nur wer schon in gefährlichen Situationen war kann diese richtig einschätzen.

Ist wie im Winter auf Skitour. Wer noch nie eine Lawine losgetreten hat , wer noch nie das "Wupp"-Geräusch bei derr Entspannung der Schnedecke gehört und gefühlt hat, wird auch nie ein Gefühl für die Lawinengefahr bekommen. Dafür hilft kein Munter, Snowcard oder sonstiges.


----------



## rhnordpool (15. August 2015)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Ich denke Alpine Erfahrung bekommt man nicht durch geführte Touren oder Kurse.


 Sorry: Widerspruch. So allgemein ist der Ausdruck gemeingefährlich und widerspricht meinen (auch DAV-Erfahrungen) komplett. Dann kannst Du ja das ganze Kurs = Ausbildungs-Programm sämtlicher DAV- und Alpinschulen in die Tonne treten. Wäre auch ein Armutszeugnis für die Ausbilder.
Es gibt sicher Leute, die trotz mehrfacher Ausbildung in z.B. Karte und Kompaß nie ein Orientierungsvermögen entwickeln. Und es gibt sicher Leute, die sichs gern gemütlich machen bei geführten Touren und ihr Hirn durchlüften lassen. Dennoch wissen die nach einigen geführten Touren ne Menge über die Alpen und was sie dort gemacht haben. Und wenns nur die Erfahrung ist, daß es sich lohnt, jedes Jahr wieder geführte Touren zu machen, als das Risiko einzugehen, auf eigene Faust loszustapfen.
Und selbst wenn man alpine Erfahrungen hat, heißt das doch lange nicht, daß man über alles perfekt Bescheid weiß. Oder muß ich, wenn ich z.B. nur felsklettere, wissen, wie sich ein Lawinenabgang anfühlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spenglerextrem (15. August 2015)

Ich glaub du has mich falsch verstanden, oder ich habs zu schwarz-weiss formuliert.

Du kannst auf Kursen natürlich wichtigen Kenntnisse und Fertigkeiten lernen, die dir beim nachfolgenden Sammeln deiner eigenen Alpinen Erfahrungen hilfreich sind und die dabei entstehenden Gefahren helfen zu verkleinern.
Aber Alpine Erfahrung bekommst du von den Kursen nicht.

Das schreib jemand, der selbst Klettkurse (am Fels, nicht in der Halle) gibt.

Auch ist Alpine Erfahrung relativ. So ist die Alpine Erfahrung, die ein Wanderer im Allgäu braucht sicherlich eine Andere, als die, die eine Bergsteiger für die Begehung des Walkerpfeilers oder noch ne Nummer größer, der Rupalflanke am Everest braucht.


----------



## rhnordpool (15. August 2015)

Ich geb gern zu, daß es für einen Anfänger schwierig ist, den Unterschied zwischen einer selbstgeführten Klettertour in den Alpen und seinem Kletterkurs in der Eifel voll zu erfassen. Das wär mein Schwarz-Weiß-Beispiel. Aber, wenn der Kurs im Hochgebirge (geht ja um alpine Erfahrung) stattfindet, vielleicht sogar mit ner größeren Abschlußtour (selbst wenn man "nur" nachklettert, aber z.B. bei der Routensuche-/findung aktiv beteiligt ist), dann denke ich, daß da ne Menge alpine Erfahrung vom Anfänger - relativ risikofrei - gesammelt wird. Und Hüttengespräche, bei denen andere von Fehlern und Erfahrungen berichten, bedeuten für mich auch alpine Erfahrungen. Kann aber sein, daß ich mir allein "theoretisch" erworbene Kenntnisse gut in der Praxis vorstellen kann und - wenns mir selber dann passiert - davon profitiere und richtig reagiere. Das Glück haben wahrscheinlich nicht alle.

Aber bleiben wir mal beim Biken und geführten Touren: Es ist schon interessant zu erleben, wie ein 2-Level-Alpencross so abläuft. Meine Erfahrung: 
1. Die Frauen können ihr Leistungsvermögen realistischer einschätzen als die Männer.
2. Männer übertreibens ja grundsätzlich gern (und gehen wohl potentiell höhere Risiken ein)
3. Ergebnis: 
Am ersten Tourtag die meisten Männer im höheren Level unterwegs, die Frauen eher gemischt. Am zweiten Tag fanden sich dann doch einige Männer beim niedrigeren Level ein. Ich würd das unter "gewisse alpine Erfahrungen gemacht" verbuchen.


----------



## cschaeff (15. August 2015)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Auch ist Alpine Erfahrung relativ. So ist die Alpine Erfahrung, die ein Wanderer im Allgäu braucht sicherlich eine Andere, als die, die eine Bergsteiger für die Begehung des Walkerpfeilers oder noch ne Nummer größer, der Rupalflanke am Everest braucht.


Wichtiger Punkt, finde ich. Der Begriff alpine Erfahrung wird oft sehr absolut gebraucht. "Hast du alpine Erfahrung?" so wie "Hat dein Fahrrad eine absenkbare Sattelstütze?"
Wer in der Rupalflanke klettert (@Spenglerextrem Auch free solo? ) wird in der Uina-Schlucht kaum feuchte Hände wegen dem ungewohnten Tiefblick bekommen. Ob derjenige aber an genügend Wasser denkt, wenn er in den Seealpen zu einer langen Tagestour auf der Grenzkammstraße aufbricht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Sein Gaskocher, mit dem er in der Rupalwand den Schnee zum Trinken schmilzt, wird ihm dort nichts nützen. Also ist gesunder Menschenverstand und gute Vorbereitung mindestens genauso wichtig. 
Zu wissen, was einen erwartet und darauf vorbereitet sein und dazu noch Reserven einplanen (Zeit, Kraft, Essen, Trinken, Kleidung) - so ist man schon mal auf der richtigen Spur.
Wenn das Pfitscherjoch der schwerste Übergang der Tour ist, brauche ich keine Hochtourenerfahrung und muss mich auch nicht mit Spaltenbergung auskennen.
Trotzdem kanns auch auf dem Weg zum Pfitscherjoch sehr ungemütlich/gefährlich werden, gerade wenn man keine Reserven eingeplant hat. Hungerast, zu wenig getrunken, einsetzender Schneeregen, Batterie beim GPS alle, keine Karte dabei, Panik...so beginnen oft die Tragödien, von denen man jedes Jahr aufs neue liest und die einem immer wieder unerklärlich erscheinen.


----------



## wesone (15. August 2015)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Nur wer schon in gefährlichen Situationen war kann diese richtig einschätzen.



Wer die Situation richtig einschätzen kann, kommt erst gar nicht in diese Gefahr.

Es gibt Situationen in diese möchte ich nie geraten und bin ich zum Glück auch noch nie geraten.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. August 2015)

Da kann schon ein wetterumschwung sein, den man wegen einem berg nicht kommen sieht, selber schon erlebt, und halt auch deutlich früher als angekündigt...  kann sehr unangenehm werden...


----------



## Hofbiker (16. August 2015)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Alpine Erfahrung in einem Satz:
> *Die Fähigkeit sich im Gebirge situationsgerecht zu Verhalten.*


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## isartrails (16. August 2015)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> RedOrbiter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Alpine Erfahrung in einem Satz:
> ...


Vielleicht ein Komma nach Fähigkeit.  
Ansonsten ein schöner Thread.


----------



## Alumini (16. August 2015)

Das Verführerische und Gefährliche ist, dass fast jeder meint, "die Gefahren zu kennen", bloß weil er schon 10 Mal, einmal pro Jahr, eine Woche in den Bergen war.


----------



## pivili (16. August 2015)

...und da sollten sich auch die "Alten Hasen" an der Nase packen, die meinen, schon alles gesehen und erlebt zu haben. Gefühlte Sicherheit durch Routine ist trügerisch. Lieber einmal öfter vom Bike abgestiegen, als in abgelegenem Gelände ganz blöd auf die Schnauze geflogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (17. August 2015)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch so eine Alpine Erfahrung:
Ich bin mit 2 Mitfahrern über die Alpen geradelt. Wir kennen und schon eine ganze Weile und sind vorher auch schon zusammen Touren mit 130km und 1700 hm in den hessischen Mittelgebirgen gefahren.

Am dritten Tag: Start bei 2240 m, ging es über diverse Trails mit Gegenanstiegen und kurzen Trage-Passagen über eine 200 hm Schotterrampe schiebend zur Hütte. Es war so gegen Mittag und Zeit was zu essen. Einer der Mitfahrer von dem ich dachte, dass er über genügend Erfahrung verfügt und obwohl ich beim Frühstück noch einen Vortrag zum Thema Glykämischer Index gehalten hatte, bestellt er sich Nudeln mit fettiger Fleischsoße. Die Mitfahrerin und ich hatten jeweils einen Kaiserschmarrn und dazu Cola. Auf meine Anmerkung, dass die Nudeln kontraproduktiv sind und nach dem Essen noch mal 200 hm schieben/tragen vom feinsten folgen, dagegen waren die ersten 200 hm ein Kindergeburtstag, kam die Antwort, "das süße Zeug schmeck mir aber nicht".
Nach dem wir das Plateau auf ca. 2500 m erreicht hatten, war der Kollege so platt, dass er nicht mal mehr einen einfachen S1 Trail abfahren konnte und kam auch für den Rest der Tour nicht mehr in die Puschen. Und irgendwann auf der Tour erzählt mir die Mitfahrerin, dass sie einen Herzfehler hat. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich sie niemals mitgenommen.


----------



## McNulty (17. August 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Glykämischer Index



?? Was soll an einer Kohlenhydrat - Eiweiß - Fett Kombination (alles in sinnvollen Mengen) schlecht sein.

Der Unterschied zum Kaiserschmarrn ist doch nicht so groß...- ausser das der Kaiserschmarrn nach den 200 hm komplett "verbrannt ist".






Aber ich denke die Moral müsste sein: Der Mitfahrer weiss aus Erfahrung welche Ernährung ihm am besten hilft.

Wobei ich aus dem Bericht der zwei Mitfahrer und deinen Bemerkungen entnommen habe, dass es wohl eine eher "heterogene" Gruppe war ;-)


----------



## wieman01 (17. August 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch so eine Alpine Erfahrung:
> Ich bin mit 2 Mitfahrern über die Alpen geradelt. Wir kennen und schon eine ganze Weile und sind vorher auch schon zusammen Touren mit 130km und 1700 hm in den hessischen Mittelgebirgen gefahren.
> 
> Am dritten Tag: Start bei 2240 m, ging es über diverse Trails mit Gegenanstiegen und kurzen Trage-Passagen über eine 200 hm Schotterrampe schiebend zur Hütte. Es war so gegen Mittag und Zeit was zu essen. Einer der Mitfahrer von dem ich dachte, dass er über genügend Erfahrung verfügt und obwohl ich beim Frühstück noch einen Vortrag zum Thema Glykämischer Index gehalten hatte, bestellt er sich Nudeln mit fettiger Fleischsoße. Die Mitfahrerin und ich hatten jeweils einen Kaiserschmarrn und dazu Cola. Auf meine Anmerkung, dass die Nudeln kontraproduktiv sind und nach dem Essen noch mal 200 hm schieben/tragen vom feinsten folgen, dagegen waren die ersten 200 hm ein Kindergeburtstag, kam die Antwort, "das süße Zeug schmeck mir aber nicht".
> Nach dem wir das Plateau auf ca. 2500 m erreicht hatten, war der Kollege so platt, dass er nicht mal mehr einen einfachen S1 Trail abfahren konnte und kam auch für den Rest der Tour nicht mehr in die Puschen. Und irgendwann auf der Tour erzählt mir die Mitfahrerin, dass sie einen Herzfehler hat. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich sie niemals mitgenommen.


Ich esse in den Alpen grundsätzlich Nudeln zum Mittagessen und wenig Süßes, was sofort verbrannt ist (siehe vorherigen Kommentar). Bislang hat das für meine Gruppe und mich auch sehr gut funktioniert, ich würde die Konstitution Deines Kollegen auch nicht mit dem Essen in Zusammenhang bringen, da das durch andere Faktoren bedingt gewesen sein kann.

Ernährung in den Alpen ist so ein Thema für sich und sehr individuell. Ich habe erst im Laufe des Jahre herausgefunden, was gut für mich ist und was nicht. Süßer Kram passt für mich ebenfalls nicht, mit Nudeln habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht (zu jeder Tageszeit).

Ein weiteres Thema bei Ernährung auf Touren ist die Verträglichkeit und Verdaubarkeit. Auch das ist sehr individuell, aber Müsliriegel sind da z.B. keine gute Wahl, Fructose würde ich ebenfalls vermeiden.

Aber all das kommt mit der Erfahrung und im Laufe der Jahre, da tickt jeder ein bisschen anders. Gerade auf stark zuckerhaltige Getränke würde ich lieber verzichten und auf eine Apfelsaftschorle zurückgreifen, um auch den Elektrolythaushalt wieder in Ordnung zu bekommen.


----------



## scylla (17. August 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Einer der Mitfahrer von dem ich dachte, dass er über genügend Erfahrung verfügt und obwohl ich beim Frühstück noch einen Vortrag zum Thema Glykämischer Index gehalten hatte, bestellt er sich Nudeln mit fettiger Fleischsoße. Die Mitfahrerin und ich hatten jeweils einen Kaiserschmarrn und dazu Cola. Auf meine Anmerkung, dass die Nudeln kontraproduktiv sind und nach dem Essen noch mal 200 hm schieben/tragen vom feinsten folgen, dagegen waren die ersten 200 hm ein Kindergeburtstag, kam die Antwort, "das süße Zeug schmeck mir aber nicht".



Aha 

Aber Glückwunsch zu deinem Stoffwechsel, meiner würd das nicht so gut verkraften. Wenn ich Kaiserschmarrn und Zuckerwasser zu Mittag futtern würde, würd ich vielleicht die 200hm oberhalb der Hütte Vollgas durchpowern aber dafür auf der Hälfte der Abfahrt vor Schwäche in den Graben purzeln 

Eine Erfahrung aus der Episode könnte lauten: jeder tickt anders und die eigene Vorliebe ist nicht auf andere übertragbar, erst recht nicht in Form einer Belehrung oder eines Vortrags.
Eine weitere Erfahrung könnte sein: Mittelgebirgstouren sagen überhaupt nichts aus über Hochgebirgstouren, auch wenn die Kilometerleistung gleich ist.


----------



## Mausoline (17. August 2015)

wieman01 schrieb:


> ....Ernährung in den Alpen ist so ein Thema für sich und sehr individuell. Ich habe erst im Laufe des Jahre herausgefunden, was gut für mich ist und was nicht...



...und auch dann ist es nicht immer gleich. Bei heißen Temperaturen und viel Schwitzen ist dann die Minestrone die beste Wahl 

Sehr interessant sind die Erlebnisse von brenzligen Situationen, die man nicht allein macht, das Erleben vom Verhalten seiner Kameraden oder seines Partners. Ich hatte bisher das Glück immer mit den richtigen Leuten unterwegs zu sein. 
Natürlich kann ich mich da nicht auf meinen Lorbeeren ausruhen, das ist mir bewußt und so versuche ich weiterhin mit offenen Augen und Ohren und vorbereitet in den Bergen unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## wieman01 (17. August 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ...und auch dann ist es nicht immer gleich. Bei heißen Temperaturen und viel Schwitzen ist dann die Minestrone die beste Wahl


Ah, was ist das genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (17. August 2015)

Nudeln brauchen einige Zeit bis sie Energie liefern, der Kaiserschmarrn liefert schnell Energie.
Wenn man noch Reserven hat, sind die Nudeln vollkommen ok.
Wenn man ausgepowert ist und die Glykogenspeicher leer sind, hilft nur Nahrung die sofort Energie liefert und dazu sind Nudeln ungeeignet.

McNulty, du hast es selbst beantwortet, Sinn und Zweck des Kaiserschmarrns war in dem Moment die Energie zu liefern, um die 200 hm zu überwinden. Der Nährwert ist dafür unerheblich, der Glykämische Index gibt an wie schnell die Nahrung Energie liefert, also vom Magen in den Darm abgegeben wird. Fett verlangsamt den Vorgang zusätzlich.

Die Nudelparty beim Marathon findet deshalb auch am Abend vor dem Rennen statt und nicht direkt vor dem Start.

Ernährung ist sicher eine individuelle Sache, ich komme mit Müsliriegel gut klar, wenn ich jede Stunde einen einwerfe. Abends dann noch eine Portion Nudeln dann passt das.


----------



## cschaeff (17. August 2015)

@wieman01 Gemüsesuppe, gerne schön salzig!
Thema Essen: Ich hab schon öfter die Erfahrung gemacht, dass in Tourenmitte eine Portion Spaghetti wirklich gut tut. Nicht zu lange Pause machen, weil sonst die Müdigkeit einsetzt. Aber man fährt den Nachmittag damit wirklich besser durch. 
Vor sechs Wochen sind wir Vormittags das Pfunderer Joch von Pfitscher Tal aus hoch und Nachmittags dann hoch zur Rastnerhütte (Rodenegger Alm). In Mühlbach (Mittag) nur zwei Bananen und drei Pfirsiche gegessen...am Partkplatz Zumis war absoluter Alarm. Hab im Werkzeugbeutel zwei alte Müsliriegel gefunden (zum Haltbarkeitsdatum schreib ich hier nix) und bin damit gerade so zur Hütte gekommen (hab dann zwei Stunden gebraucht, bis ich wieder in der Spur war). Das wär mit ner Portion Nudeln in Mühlbach nicht passiert. Hunger ist da auch kein guter Ratgeber (zumindest bei mir nicht).


----------



## McNulty (17. August 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> McNulty, du hast es selbst beantwortet, Sinn und Zweck des Kaiserschmarrns war in dem Moment die Energie zu liefern, um die 200 hm zu überwinden.



Also ich würde mit meiner Alpinen Erfahrung mittags nicht zum "Schnelldoping" greifen. ... Wenn nicht oben wieder was zugeführt wird oder Etappenschluss ist

Und "Angebermodus AN" - 200hm schieben sollten bei einem AX jetzt wirklich nicht das Ding sein.
"Angebermodus AUS"


----------



## scylla (17. August 2015)

Wenn man auf einer langen Tour erst dann was isst, wenn alle Reserven auf Null stehen, hat man schon vorher viel falsch gemacht 
Vielleicht bei der nächsten Tour einfach auch Vormittags eine kleine Essenspause einplanen, dann klappt das auch mit den Spaghetti.

Des weiteren gibt es neben dem Glykämischen Index auch noch sowas wie einen Insulinspiegel. Zuckerzeug gibt zwar erst mal Kraft aber treibt gleichzeitig die Insulinausschüttung hoch, der Zucker verpufft wie ein Strohfeuer, und wenig später ist schon wieder nichts mehr mit Reserven. Das kann zwar bei manchen Leuten gut funktionieren (bei dir z.B., wahrscheinlich auch weil du ständig Zuckerzeug/Müsliriegel nachschiebst), aber bei anderen Menschen kann Süßkram auf Tour auch total kontraproduktiv sein. Bei mir ist das z.B. so, wenn ich nur eine Handvoll Gummibärchen esse oder ähnliches Zuckerzeug (Cola ist genauso schlimm), geht ne halbe Stunde später gar nichts mehr, die einzige Gegenmaßnahme ist dann gleich noch ein Handvoll Gummibärchen u.s.w...
Auf einer gemütlichen Tour im Pfälzerwald ist mir das alles schnurz, da esse ich auch gern eine Schwarzwälderkirsch auf der Hütte. Wenn ich in den Alpen bin und genau weiß, dass ich noch über einen Pass muss, achte ich deswegen schon gerne darauf, auf Tour nicht zuviel/ausschließlich Zuckerkram zu futtern. Ein kleines Stück Kuchen nach der Käsestulle geht in Ordnung, aber halt kein Kaiserschmarren mit Cola.

Ich hätte dem Kollegen, der auf dem Zahnfleisch ging, sowieso einfach oben aufm Pass einen Riegel o.ä. zugesteckt (gehört als Notfallfutter sowieso immer in den Rucksack) und ihm vor der Abfahrt eine kleine Pause gegönnt. Hätte sicher besser geholfen als Vorträge über glykämische Indizes und sonstige Ernährungstipps.


----------



## everywhere.local (17. August 2015)

@Alpine Maschine 
Wärst du mal bitte so gut und würdest auflösen?


----------



## Speedskater (17. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hätte dem Kollegen, der auf dem Zahnfleisch ging, sowieso einfach oben aufm Pass einen Riegel o.ä. zugesteckt



Den hat er abgelehnt.


----------



## Alumini (17. August 2015)

Im Grunde muss man schon mit dem Losfahren anfangen zu Essen, und das dann regelmäßig und sinnvoll durchziehen, wenn man sich nicht leerfahren will.

Maximale KH-Reserven = ca. 1600 KJ, bzw. 400g KH. Da wohl seltenst jemand mit komplett vollen Speichern losfährt, kann man wohl 300g als Richtwert annehmen. Der Verbrauch ist individuell, und nach Belastung unterschiedlich, aber 600-1200 KJ in etwa einer Stunde an nem ordentlichen Berg sind schnell weg. Maximale Kh-Aufnahme beträgt im Schnitt 60-70g/Stunde, also grob 240-280 KJ. Wenn man mit Maltodextrin-Glucose Kombination umgehen kann, kann man sie auf 90-100g erhöhen. Aber wenn man darum weiß, isst man nicht so, wie oben beschrieben. ;-) So kann sich jeder leicht über'n Daumen peilen, wie lange er mit den Kalorien von 1x Essen am Tag kommt, bzw. wie es um seine KH-Speicher am Abend bzw. nächsten Tag aussieht. Wenn der Kollege dann noch Hilfestellung ablehnt, sollte man ihn mal bewusst in den Hungerast fahren, damit er weiß wie kacke das ist. Passiert normal nur einmal im Leben.


----------



## MrMapei (17. August 2015)

Hat jetzt aber alles nichts mehr mit "Alpiner Erfahrung" zu tun


----------



## sub-xero (17. August 2015)

Besonders beim Thema "Essen" sieht man ja sehr gut, dass jeder anders tickt. Da gibt's einfach keine allgemeingültige Regel, außer dass man seinen Stoffwechsel kennen sollte. Und das fällt dann wieder in den Bereich "Erfahrung", hat aber mit den Alpen nicht wirklich viel zu tun.

Ich fahre z.B. nicht selten einen Tag lang in den Alpen rum und habe dabei einfach keinen Hunger oder Appetit. Ich esse dann den Tag über zwei Müsliriegel und trinke nur Wasser. Das funktioniert für mich komischerweise sehr gut, obwohl ich nicht verstehe warum und es keinem so empfehlen würde. Aber es ist halt ein Erfahrungswert, bzw. höre ich einfach darauf, wonach mein Körper verlangt. Und wenn er nach einer Riesenportion Pasta schreit, bekommt er sie halt.


----------



## cschaeff (17. August 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Hat jetzt aber alles nichts mehr mit "Alpiner Erfahrung" zu tun


Kommt darauf an, wie weit man den Begriff fasst. Zumindest ist es im Hochgebirge ungleich schwerer an Essen und Trinken ranzukommen als unten im Tal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (17. August 2015)

Ich bin auch dafür, dass Essen und Trinken ein wichtiger Aspekt sind und sehr wohl was mit alpiner Erfahrung zu tun haben.

Je nach Tour ist immer ein Riegel mehr oder noch mehr extra dabei.


----------



## scylla (17. August 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, wie weit man den Begriff fasst. Zumindest ist es im Hochgebirge ungleich schwerer an Essen und Trinken ranzukommen als unten im Tal



Plus man sollte es sich einfach besser einteilen (also die Kraft, bzw. die Energiereserven).
So ne Nummer wie von Speedskater beschrieben ist ja in den meisten Regionen in Ordnung (im Sinne von "nicht besonders tragisch"), da ist dann halt der Tag im Eimer und die Mitfahrer sind sauer weil es nicht voran geht. Wenn man sowas aber in einem einsamen Hochtal bringt, wo bis zum Ziel noch eine 1000 Höhenmeter Trageorgie samt schwerer Abfahrt lauert, ist das schon ziemlich dämlich, und wenn der Tag bereits fortgeschritten ist, kann es einen in die Klemme bringen.

Ich glaub auch einfach, dass der Körper irgendwann lernt besser mit "Notlagen" umzugehen. Dann gibt's meistens keinen richtigen Hungerast sondern es läuft ein Notprogramm und es geht nur alles ein bissel schwerer und mühsamer. Schließlich schleppt ein normaler Mensch ja nicht nur einen "Kohlenhydratspeicher" und Müsliriegel im Rucksack mit, sondern auch jede Menge Fett. Dazu muss man sich aber auch manchmal an die Grenzen bringen. Wenn man immer nur im Mittelgebirge die Biergartenrunde fährt ist der Körper halt gewohnt, dass es schön regelmäßig kalorienhaltiges Futter gibt, oder er streikt. Solche körperliche Gewöhnung zählt imho auch unter "Erfahrung", halt nicht geistig sondern physisch. Hat auch nichts spezifisch mit "alpin" zu tun, ist aber im Hochgebirge wichtiger als anderswo.

Mal ganz ehrlich: auf einer Standard-AlpenX Route ist die Einteilung der Kräfte- und Energiereserven, bzw. die Selbsteinschätzung der körperlichen Fähigkeiten (wozu auch "wann bekomme ich einen Hungerast und was tu ich dagegen" zählt) ja fast das wichtigste Thema, für das man "Erfahrung" haben sollte. Auf den etwas härteren Routen muss man wohl noch ein bissel Trittsicherheit haben und auf Steinschlag und Wetterumschwünge aufpassen, aber das war's dann auch.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (17. August 2015)

Also bei 3000m Höhe hab ich noch keine Probleme, bei knapp 3500m Höhe hatte ich schon gemerkt das es "hoch" war.
War allerdings nicht mim Bike sondern im Wintern mim Board.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich: auf einer Standard-AlpenX Route ist die Einteilung der Kräfte- und Energiereserven, bzw. die Selbsteinschätzung der körperlichen Fähigkeiten (wozu auch "wann bekomme ich einen Hungerast und was tu ich dagegen" zählt) ja fast das wichtigste Thema, für das man "Erfahrung" haben sollte. Auf den etwas härteren Routen muss man wohl noch ein bissel Trittsicherheit haben und auf Steinschlag und Wetterumschwünge aufpassen, aber das war's dann auch.



Ich würde einen Wetterumschwung eigentlich an erste Stelle setzen und zwar auch auf den Standard-Routen. Ich glaube, dass plötzlicher Schneefall am Tuxerjoch ebenso kalt ist wie in den Westalpen  und eine schnelle Abfahrt u.U. auch dort unmöglich wird. Lediglich die Nähe von Hütten macht es etwas einfacher. Das wiederum setzt aber voraus, dass man weiß wo man ist und soweit im Stande ist zu navigieren, dass man die Hütte dann auch findet.
Manches muss man einfach selbst sehen bzw. "erfahren", weil man es sich nicht vorstellen kann. Z.B., dass man in einem Tal bei 25 Grad und Sonnenschein losfährt und es einige Stunden später am Joch dann graupelt. Oder ein harmloser Weg zum Bach wird oder oder oder. Wer öfter in den Alpen unterwegs ist, hält evtl. schon viel früher die Augen offen auf Gewitteranzeichen und weiß auch, dass es u.U. sehr schnell gehen kann, dass die Kaltfront drüberzieht.
Das muss nicht unbedingt sogar im Hochgebirge sein. Am Gardasee haben wir mal eine Front aus Arco anrollen sehen. Wir waren erst auf der Ponale unterwegs und hatten in einem Tunnel einen sicheren Unterstand. Nach 20min war der Spuk auch schon vorüber, es hat wieder die Sonne geschienen, allerdings ging ein starker Nordwind und es war mind. 15 Grad kälter. Gut, wenn man dafür gerüstet ist.


----------



## scylla (18. August 2015)

Wenn man schon mal kurz vor nem Pass vom Gewitter eingeholt wurde, weiß man plötzlich, wie schnell man rennen kann. Und wenn man dann bei Hagel in nem Kessel auf über 2k hockt und ringsum die Blitze einschlagen, vergisst man das auch nimmer so schnell. Manchmal kann man's halt nicht ändern, wohl dem, der dann gescheite Klamotten dabei hat 
Unangenehm ist es in jedem Fall. Wichtig ist halt, dass man Regenzeug und warme Sachen (Standard-Ausrüstung bei jeder Art von Mehrtagestour!) im Rucksack hat, und sich vielleicht nicht grad als Blitzableiter auf den Gipfel stellt. Dann ist auch ein Graupelgewitter auf dem Tuxerjoch nichts, was einen in ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten bringen kann.

Ein ernsthaftes/kritisches Problem mit Wetterumschwüngen oder generell schlechtem Wetter seh ich z.B. dann, wenn der Weg nicht so gut ausgetreten ist, evtl Wegfindung nur über farbige Punkte durchs Geröllfeld. Dass alles schön mit Steinmanderln und Pflöcken markiert ist braucht man auch nicht überall erwarten. Das erfordert schon bei Sonnenschein ein wenig Voraussicht. Wenn man im Nebel oder in einer Wolke hängt schier unmöglich. Da hilft höchstens ein gutes GPS Gerät und eine verlässliche Karte drauf (Kompass-Navigation dürfte wohl eher ausgestorben sein, ich könnt's auch nicht). Warme Klamotten helfen da auch wenig, außer dass man nicht so schnell erfriert wenn man sich verläuft. 
Generell würd ich bei entsprechenden Bedingungen solche Aktionen wo's geht einfach meiden bzw. wenn's hart kommt rechtzeitig umkehren.
Sowas dürfte aber bei einem Standard-AlpenX der von einem kommerziellen Anbieter geführt wird eher nicht so üblich sein, das plant man höchstens "privat" außerhalb der ausgetretenen Routen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. August 2015)

Bei der oben beschriebenen Situation würde mir spontan entweder das Niederjoch einfallen (wobei man dan zur Martin-Busch-Hütte umkehren kann) oder auch die Schneebergscharte (evtl. Umkehrpunkt Poschhaus). Da gab es mal vor gut 10 Jahren einen recht kurzweilig zu lesenen Bericht übers IBC verlinkt von 2 jungen Ostdeutschen, die mit Raceschuhen und leichter Bekleidung im Schneegstöber und beginnender Dämmerung über die Schneebergscharte mussten / wollten. Die beiden hatten sich dann wohl auch noch ordentlich verstiegen, was dort schon bei gutem Wetter passieren kann.


----------



## 3cinos (18. August 2015)

Wenn wir bei Gewitter sind, wie haltet Ihr es mit den Schuhen, an denen Cleat's montiert sind? Ausziehen oder auf Absatz stellen oder ??? ?


----------



## scylla (18. August 2015)

Oh je, das ist auch ein netter Fall von falscher Einschätzung der Situation... vor allem dann noch mit Raceschühchen.
Die Schneebergscharte kenn ich nicht persönlich, aber auf den Google Bildern schaut's alles noch sehr zivil aus.
Richtig nett wird's bei sowas oder sowas, das ist am hellichten Tag schon absolut spaßbefreit, beim kleinsten Anzeichen von Schlechtwetter würd ich lieber ein Jahr lang Hallenhalma spielen als da rum zu kraxeln.

@3cinos
die Cleats machen den Braten doch auch nimmer fett, oder? Wenn dich der Blitz trifft hast du ganz andere Probleme als Cleats an den Schuhen. Außerdem bist ja eh nass vom Regen und schön salzig vom Schwitzen, das leitet gut genug, als dass du die Sorgen darüber machen müsstest, ob der Blitz weiß, wo er hinfließen soll, wenn er dich findet . Vor ich die Schuh auszieh würd ich lieber machen, dass ich vom Pass/Gipfel wegkomm, mein Radl sinnvoll weit von mir weg legen, und mich in die nächstbeste Kuhle ducken.


----------



## cschaeff (18. August 2015)

Diesen Juni am Schlüsseljoch: Zwei Junge Männer holen uns am Pass ein und fragen, wie das Tal da unten heißt . Hab dann aus Neugier gefragt, wo sie herkommen und noch hinwollten. Die hatten keinen Plan! "Wir haben uns aus dem Internet ne Route aufs Garmin runtergezogen und fahren die einfach nach." Hab Sie dann aufs Pfunderer Joch geschickt mit dem Hinweis, dass da oben ne neue große Hütte eröffnet hat, die bestimmt noch Schlafplätze frei hat  (Scherz beiseite, aber geglaubt hätten die mir das).
Bei guten Verhältnissen kommen die mit der Taktik auch über die Alpen. Aber genau diese Sorglosigkeit wurde schon vielen zum Verhängnis, wenn plötzlich das Wetter umschlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. August 2015)

Genau darum bin ich auch ein Gegner der Idee, fertige Rundkurse/Routen zu veröffentlichen. Abfahrten samt Beschreibung ja. Auffahrten samt Beschreibung auch. Aber halt als Selbstbastel-Bausatz, damit jeder wenigstens dreißig Sekunden auf eine Karte starren muss um das Ganze sinnvoll zu verbinden.


----------



## MrMapei (18. August 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, wie weit man den Begriff fasst. Zumindest ist es im Hochgebirge ungleich schwerer an Essen und Trinken ranzukommen als unten im Tal


Im Prinzip ist im Hochgebirge ja alles schwerer, als anderswo, oder kann gravierende Folgen haben. Deswegen gehören solche Sachen wie Essen und Trinken für mich jetzt nicht unbedingt zu alpiner Erfahrung. Ich mache schon lang genug Sport, um zu wissen, wann ich Essen und Trinken muss. Das ist vollkommen unabhängig davon, wo ich Sport mache. Auch was ich esse, ist relativ unabhängig vom Ort, sondern eher abhängig von der Belastung, die ansteht.

Zu alpiner Erfahrung gehört für mich eher, dass auch eine Strecke von nur 50km zu einer richtig anstrengenden Tagesetappe werden kann. Oder die schon mehrfach angesprochenen schnellen Wetterumschwünge.

Auch die Höhe kann Probleme bereiten. Ich habe in den Alpen bis jetzt zwar noch nicht gemerkt, dass ich gravierende Leistungsverluste habe, wenn ich über 2000m bin, aber ich weiß aus den Anden, dass ich auf über 4500m jede geringe Steigung merke und schon normales Gehen richtig anstrengend wird. Ich käme von mir aus nie auf die Idee den Mount Everest zu besteigen, wie es @scylla von ihrem Bekannten geschrieben hatte.


----------



## wieman01 (18. August 2015)

Verhalten, wenn man direkt im Gewitter ist und die Blitze einschlagen:

Schnellstens wenig exponierten Ort suchen, möglichst eine Senke.
Fahrrad möglichst weit weg liegen lassen.
Regenklamotten anziehen, damit man warm bleibt.

In die Hocke gehen und so sitzen bleiben.
Warten, bis das Gewitter vorübergezogen ist. 
Fehlt noch etwas?


----------



## wieman01 (18. August 2015)

Noch einmal zum Essen: Ich trage für jeden Alpentag ca. 1.000 Kalorien an Snacks (Proteinriegel, getrocknete Mangos, Nüsse, Stundenfutter, Beef Jerky, etc.) in meinem Rücksack, weil ich zwischen den drei Malzeiten ungefähr zusätzliche 500 Kalorien benötige (aufgrund meiner eigenen Erfahrung). Zusätzlich habe ich in der Regel weitere 1.000 Kalorien dabei, falls das Mittagessen aus irgendwelchen Gründen einmal ausfallen würde. 

Das Gewicht ist natürlich nicht unerheblich, da das gesamte Essen zu Tourbeginn im Rucksack locker 2 kg wiegen kann. Aber da ich weiß, was ich benötige und was ich vertrage, gibt es für mich keine andere Option.

Essen gehört für mich definitiv auch zur Alpenerfahrung. Auch die ungefähre Vorstellung davon, wo und wann man Mittagessen bekommt oder eben auch nicht.


----------



## zweiheimischer (18. August 2015)

gute gedanken, und gut, dass es diesen thread gibt.
es ist immer vorteilhaft, vorher nachzudenken als (sofern möglich) nachher zu analysieren.

als alpenbewohner mit einschlägiger bergungs- und führungserfahrung hab ich vor allem von wanderern, bergsteigern und schitouristen schon einige aktionen erleben können.

auf bikerseite sind mir bislang aber nur wenige "arge" auffälligkeiten vorgekommen, die da wären:

- schuhwerk: carbon race schucherl im sommerlichen neuschnee oder am gletscher oder bei tragepassagen... ohne kommentar.
- kurze regenhose bei sauwetter auf 3000m. schlechtwetter war bekannt und angesagt. außerdem hats im tal schon seit 2 tagen durchgeregnet. am ganzen körper zitternder biker. unfähig, auch nur einen meter bergab zu fahren. folge: ich hab auf die abfahrt verzichtet und sein bike neben meinem geschoben.
- eindeutig heranziehende gewitterfront. warnung ignoriert, trotzdem gehns weiter. folge: nachtbergung für die kollegen.

btw: bitte vergessts den eisen-, schweiss-, und wassweissichnochwasschmäh. weder cleats, noch bikes (sind eh aus carbon beim klassischen alpencrosser, oder?), noch sonstwas schadet. es gibt nur ganz wenige blitzopfer. die gefahr, an einem katzenbiss abzuleben, ist höher (sepsis!). dennoch: grate, wandnähe, nischen (auch halbhöhlen) etc meiden. je weiter weg von expo stellen, desto besser. ansonsten: ruhe bewahren. beim sinnlosen davonrennen haben sich schon mehr leute verletzt, sieh zb hier: https://books.google.at/books?id=w7p-j3SNgRMC&pg=PA12&lpg=PA12&dq=pinzgauer+spaziergang+1986&source=bl&ots=1U3pWtQ-s9&sig=vH0dgRZMBtx8IxqZSjrdg650Bbs&hl=de&sa=X&ved=0CDoQ6AEwBWoVChMIzYmIp9SyxwIVyu4aCh3nKAiH#v=onepage&q=pinzgauer spaziergang 1986&f=false 

noch was: die meisten biker verletzen sich wegen unkontrolliert schneller fahrweise auf...


... forststraßen, wo es auch die mehrzahl der (wenigen) toten gibt.


----------



## cschaeff (18. August 2015)

Hab auch mal in der DAV-Unfallstatistik nachgeschaut: Die dort aufgeführten Unfälle beruhen bei den bikern fast ausschließlich auf Stürzen. Ursache hierfür dürfte in den seltensten Fällen mangelnde alpine Erfahrung gewesen sein, sondern (wie im Straßenverkehr...) unangepasste Geschwindigkeit. Erfroren, verhungert und vom Blitz erschlagen ist meines Wissens nach noch kein Mountainbiker auf seinem Alpencross.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. August 2015)

nem Freund hat der Blitz mal im Flachland in sein Radl gehauen, während er's am (Gummi)Griff festgehalten hat. Glück für ihn. Der Steuersatz war verschmurgelt, ihn hat's nur auf den Rücken gelegt und er wusste nix mehr.
Auch wenn's statistisch unwahrscheinlich ist, aber ich hab da trotzdem immer gehörig Respekt, wenn Strom außerhalb eines Leiters unterwegs ist.

Der Google Books Link ist krass 
Was könnte man daraus lernen? Lieber mal das Ego stecken lassen und zu früh umkehren als zu spät?
Immer brav den Wetterbericht gucken?

Beim Vergleich von Fußgängern/Kletterern/Bergsteigern zu Radfahrern muss man halt auch immer bedenken, dass die meisten Radler sich eher auf den leichten Wanderwegen rumtreiben*, weil's halt für Otto-Normal-Radler irgendwann keinen Sinn mehr macht ein Fahrrad dabei zu haben. Zu Fuß oder gar mit Kletter/Bergsteigerausrüstung kommt man in ganz anderes Gelände, in dem dann auch das Risiko entsprechend anders ist.

(*) Vertrider fallen glaub statistisch eher nicht ins Gewicht.


----------



## mueslimann (18. August 2015)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Verhalten, wenn man direkt im Gewitter ist und die Blitze einschlagen:
> •   Schnellstens wenig exponierten Ort suchen, möglichst eine Senke.
> •   Fahrrad möglichst weit weg liegen lassen.
> •   Regenklamotten anziehen, damit man warm bleibt.
> ...



Vielleicht noch:
-Füße eher eng zusammen (und eher in der Hock als sitzend)
-Größere Metallteile ablegen (Verbrennungsgefahr)

Statistisch gesehen werden wenige Menschen vom Blitz getroffen, wenn ich aber mein Risiko minimieren kann, eben einer dieser zu sein, ist das nur gut.
Bei den meisten Verletzten schlägt der Blitz ja auch nicht direkt in den Betroffene ein, sondern einige Meter entfernt. Da gilt es, die Spannung, die über den eigenen Körper abfällt, so gering wie möglich zu halten.

Was mir zum Thema Hochgebirge und Gewitter noch einfällt:
irgendwo fängt es immer an, gibt es die ersten Einschläge, das kann, besonders bei einem örtlich so begrenzen Gewitter, wie im Gebirge typisch, genau in der Wand neben mir sein.
Sehr oft hab ich schon die Meinung/Ansicht gehört: "naja, es gibt ja immer erst Gewittergrollen aus der Entfernung, dann hat man ja noch genug Zeit".


----------



## zweiheimischer (18. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> (*) Vertrider fallen glaub statistisch eher nicht ins Gewicht.



selbst deren steige sind eher einfach, im auge eines alpinisten ;-).
und außerdem denke (hoffe) ich, dass diese eh (derzeit noch) von der bergsteigerseite kommen und nicht von der cc-partie...
wobei ich in sachen fahrtechnik nicht wirklich mitreden kann, dafür aber mehr in sachen alpintechnik.

prinzipiell können und dürfen auch eher weniger bergerfahrene biker alpentouren gelassen, aber doch mit angepasstem respekt und vorfreude angehen. was vor allem bei mehrtagestouren immer ein tipp ist: langsam beginnen. der saft, der verpulvert ist, kommt nimmer. zumindest nicht am selben tag.
was das futtern anbelangt: ich kenn leute, die brauchen alle 150 hm eine dschungelgurke oder einen riegel (das ist nervig, wenn die andern gerade schön warmgefahren und im fahr/tragefluss sind, aber ist halt so), andere frühstücken gscheit und brauchen (außer der einen oder anderen halben bier) den ganzen tag nur ein paar schluck wasser (ich zum bleistift). aber jeder sollte sich doch soweit kennen...
im alpinen gelände schadet eine gewisse gehkunst (unwort trittsicherheit) nie. das ist wie fahrtechnik beim biken, man lernt die nicht über nacht. ich kenn leute, die schweben über das übelste bruchschrofengelände wie eine erscheinung. andere wiederum stolpern beim verlassen der hütte schon über ihre haxen. gehen lässt sich lernen, zahlt sich aber für normalalpencrosser aber eher nicht aus vom aufwand her.

stichwort schneefelder. diese sind auch eine häufige unfallursache (eig ists die unfähigkeit, diese zu begehen...).
wenns ganz deppert hergeht, schauts so aus und das ding ist pickelhart (da waren aber beim kollegen steigeisen oder sowas ähnliches mit im spiel):





und es empfiehlt sich die bikepickeltechnik (ja, foto ist aus dramaturgischen gründen geneigt), auch, wenn der schnee weich ist (bevors einem mitn bike im gnack die läufe wegzieht...):





auch, wenns so harmlos aussieht wie diese hier, einmal läufe weg, und bei falscher reaktion geht die post ab. und zwar richtig. unten warten meist große steine. je nach erstkontakt dann die verletzungen. sprich: in bauchlage kommen, arme und beine spreizen, kopf sollte oben sein. kann man bei vorhandenem auslauf üben und ist im regenzeugs ganz lustig.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (18. August 2015)

Als Energieelekroniker (großer Konzern mit 3 Buchstaben) hat man schon sehr früh gelernt bekommen (also müssen) das man bei hohen Spannungen die auf den Boden treffen (runter gefallene Stromleitungen) die Füße beieinander halten soll. Denn  wo Spannung auf der Erde ist hat man eine Schrittspannung, je größer der Schritt desto höher die Spannung. Gilt natürlich auch bei Blitzen die auf den Boden treffen. 

Zum Wetter: ich hab ein ziemlich gutes Gespür fürs Wetter.  Ist einerseits gut andererseits tut Dank Migräne halt ab und an mal der Kopf weh.
Ich hab auch gerne meine Casio pro trek am Arm, da sehe ich grafisch dargestellt wie der Luftdruck sich entwickelt. 
Dazu wird morgens immer der Wetterbericht angeschaut wenn es auf Tour oder in die Berge geht. 

Dazu setze ich in unbekanntem Terrain immer noch auf Papierkarten, zumindest als Backup und zur schnelleren Orientierung.  Das geht auf Papier tausend mal schneller wie auf nem Display.  
Zum trinken Schlepp ich meist zuviel mit mir. 3 Liter Trinkblase und ne Flasche am Rahmen. Dazu immer noch ein paar Gels und was was  vom Frühstück über war.
Zumindest immer dann wenn ich total am Abend der Welt unterwegs bin.


----------



## scylla (18. August 2015)

mueslimann schrieb:


> stichwort schneefelder. diese sind auch eine häufige unfallursache (eig ists die unfähigkeit, diese zu begehen...).
> wenns ganz deppert hergeht, schauts so aus und das ding ist pickelhart (da waren aber beim kollegen steigeisen oder sowas ähnliches mit im spiel):



Bikepickel-Technik ist bekannt, man kann auch wenn's net so steil ist aber man auf Nummer Sicher gehen will vor jedem Schritt erst mal mit der Hacke oder der Fußspitze einen flachen Tritt stampfen. Wenn's weich ist.
Da du's grad erwähnst: was macht man denn in so einem Fall wie auf dem Bild (pickelhart vereistes dazu noch steiles Schneefeld oder Gletscher), wenn man keine Steigeisen dabei hat? Also ich würd normal nicht auf den Gedanken kommen, sowas auf eine Biketour mitzunehmen... Das einzige was mir bisher zu so einer Situation eingefallen ist war bleiben lassen und irgendwie außen rum kraxeln wenn's geht, oder abbrechen wenn's net geht.

Papierkarten find ich ja ganz nett wenn welche am Parkplatz aushängen. Welche mit mir rumzutragen hab ich aber noch nie eingesehen. Weht weg wenn's windig ist, weicht auf bei Regen und zerfleddert bei Benutzung. In der Regel hab ich mir die Tour ja vorher auf der großen Karte angeguckt inclusive Abbruch- und Verlängerungsalternativen, dann reicht mir auf Tour auch das Bild im Hirn für die Übersicht.


----------



## cschaeff (18. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> In der Regel hab ich mir die Tour ja vorher auf der großen Karte angeguckt inclusive Abbruch- und Verlängerungsalternativen, dann reicht mir auf Tour auch das Bild im Hirn für die Übersicht.


Gilt das auch für einen kompletten Alpencross (6-8 Kompass-Karten 1:50.000)? Alles im Kopf einschließlich Abbruch- und Verlängerungsalternativen? Das nenn ich mal fotografisches Gedächtnis 

Ich fahre seit diesem Jahr mit GPS aber Papierkarten werde ich immer mitnehmen. Das Garmin-Teil ist manchmal zickig und 100 % möcht ich mich nicht darauf verlassen.


----------



## zweiheimischer (18. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Da du's grad erwähnst: was macht man denn in so einem Fall wie auf dem Bild (pickelhart vereistes dazu noch steiles Schneefeld oder Gletscher), wenn man keine Steigeisen dabei hat? Also ich würd normal nicht auf den Gedanken kommen, sowas auf eine Biketour mitzunehmen... Das einzige was mir bisher zu so einer Situation eingefallen ist war bleiben lassen und irgendwie außen rum kraxeln wenn's geht, oder abbrechen wenn's net geht.



irgendwie hast den falschen zitiert, obwohl ich eh schon eine pizza vertragen würde.

wir wussten es, dass es so aussehen wird. das war also geplant, ich glaub, ich hab sogar ein eisgerät ins auto gegeben, aber das trumm dann doch nicht mitgenommen. drum hatte ich feste (steigeisenfeste) bergschuhe an (eisen blieben im rucksack) und der kumpel wanderschuhe und leichtsteigeisen (klingt arrogant, aber @bern kann wie meine frau auch bestätigen: wo ich die eisen brauche, ist für die allermeisten mit eisen schon schluss).
irgendwie wars schon lustig, dem kumpel zuzusehen, beim runterfahren die kombi leichtsteigeisen und flatpedale. das am bild war eh die einzige in meinen augen kritische stelle. blöd war nur das wassereis (das dunkle eis vom wegtauen tagsüber am talseitigen trailrand), das hat mir die abfahrt doch etwas vergällt ohne spikes.

ohne jetzt das thema da auch noch einzuwerfen: spikes ja oder nein ist wirklich ansichtssache. wenns nicht wirklich komplett glatt (glatt, nicht nur hart) ist, bringen die meiner erfahrung nach nix. ein guter reifen da schon mehr.

btw, bei unsern winterbiketouren sind immer diese dinger dabei, es geht/tragt/schiebt sich einfach bequemer (bild gfladert bei www.steigfelle.com), passen auch auf einen 5.10:


----------



## mueslimann (18. August 2015)

Die Dinger sind super! Selbstredend keine Vergleich zu Steigeisen, aber ich war überrascht, wie gut die funktionieren. Nur im pappigen Schnee setzen sich die Kettenglieder schnell zu und man hat immer wieder ganze Klumpen am Fuß. Gibt's auch in einer Leichtversion.


----------



## McNulty (18. August 2015)

Jetzt wird es aber OT: Ich hatte mal den Plan Bike&Schneeschuh (nicht so toll wie Bike&Ski) aber man hat den das Geschi... mit den Schuhen. Aber noch nicht umgesetzt.....


----------



## scylla (18. August 2015)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> irgendwie hast den falschen zitiert, obwohl ich eh schon eine pizza vertragen würde.
> 
> wir wussten es, dass es so aussehen wird. das war also geplant, ich glaub, ich hab sogar ein eisgerät ins auto gegeben, aber das trumm dann doch nicht mitgenommen. drum hatte ich feste (steigeisenfeste) bergschuhe an (eisen blieben im rucksack) und der kumpel wanderschuhe und leichtsteigeisen (klingt arrogant, aber @bern kann wie meine frau auch bestätigen: wo ich die eisen brauche, ist für die allermeisten mit eisen schon schluss).
> irgendwie wars schon lustig, dem kumpel zuzusehen, beim runterfahren die kombi leichtsteigeisen und flatpedale. das am bild war eh die einzige in meinen augen kritische stelle. blöd war nur das wassereis (das dunkle eis vom wegtauen tagsüber am talseitigen trailrand), das hat mir die abfahrt doch etwas vergällt ohne spikes.
> ...




Oi, so Dinger kannte ich noch nicht. Danke für den Hinweis. Sollte man sich sicherheitshalber vielleicht mal zulegen, wenn man dumme Aktionen plant in denen Gletscher o.ä. vorkommen. Gäb zumindest ein besseres Gefühl.

Im Schnee (nicht im Eis) sind gescheite Matschreifen eh besser als alles andere. Aber das ist ne ganz andere Baustelle. 

Wie ich das Zitate-Kuddelmuddel hinbekommen hab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (18. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Papierkarten find ich ja ganz nett wenn welche am Parkplatz aushängen. Welche mit mir rumzutragen hab ich aber noch nie eingesehen. Weht weg wenn's windig ist, weicht auf bei Regen und zerfleddert bei Benutzung. In der Regel hab ich mir die Tour ja vorher auf der großen Karte angeguckt inclusive Abbruch- und Verlängerungsalternativen, dann reicht mir auf Tour auch das Bild im Hirn für die Übersicht.



Tja ich bin halt mit Karte Kompass groß geworden, beim Bund ging es damit weiter und ich sehe es immer noch als die beste Alternative zum Garmin und zu meinem Lückenhaften Bildergedächtnis. 
Karte geht halt einfach immer. Allerdings soll es auch Leute geben die mit so etwas nix anfangen können. Meine Freundin macht damit höchstens Feuer an, mehr geht da nicht mit.


----------



## scylla (18. August 2015)

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag auch Karten, vor allem gute Topokarten. Und ich bilde mir auch ein, ausreichend gut damit umgehen zu können. Jedenfalls hab ich daraus schon so manche nette Tour gebastelt und so einige schnucklige Abfahrten draus ausgebraben.
Ich bin bei Karten halt eher aufm Digital-Trip, find ich sowohl zu Hause (Desktop) als auch auf Tour (Navi oder Handy) einfach um Welten praktischer als mit einem zerfledderten DIN A2 Papiermonster zu hantieren.
Aber ich kann auch verstehen, wenn man lieber auf eine große Papierkarte guckt auf der alles drauf ist. Ist einfach Ansichtssache.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (18. August 2015)

.​


----------



## orangerauch (18. August 2015)

Die Schneefeldgefahren kann ich bestätigen. Ich bin Zeuge eines Unfalls gewesen, der sich so abspielte: die Person kam zu nah an die aus dem Schnee herausragenden Steine. Der Schnee war unter der Schneedecke (wie oben beschrieben) getaut. die Person brach ein und verletzte sich die Hand beim Abfangen an den messerscharfen Kalkschratten. Von Knieverletzungen bei der gleichen Ausgangslage habe ich auch schon gehört.

Wichtig ist auch darauf zu achten, dass man in einem Schneefeld nicht zu nah an Wasserläufe unter dem Schneefeld gerät, hier ist Einbruchgefahr und sogar die Gefahr des Ertrinkens gegeben.

ich bin jedoch schon über viele Schneefelder gestapft, rauf und runter. wenn sie nicht zu steil sind, keine Steine rausgucken und keine Wasserläufe in der Nähe sind (Senken meiden) sind sie meist kein Problem, wenn sie tragfähig sind.

Auch das Queren von steilen Schneefeldern kann heikel sein, wenn Absturzgefahr besteht. hier helfen die Trittspuren der vorangegangenen Wanderer.

Von der Gefahr von Nassschneelawinen in Hängen über 30° Neigung will ich jetzt mal nicht anfangen...


----------



## beetle (18. August 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Diesen Juni am Schlüsseljoch: Zwei Junge Männer holen uns am Pass ein und fragen, wie das Tal da unten heißt . Hab dann aus Neugier gefragt, wo sie herkommen und noch hinwollten. Die hatten keinen Plan! "Wir haben uns aus dem Internet ne Route aufs Garmin runtergezogen und fahren die einfach nach." Hab Sie dann aufs Pfunderer Joch geschickt mit dem Hinweis, dass da oben ne neue große Hütte eröffnet hat, die bestimmt noch Schlafplätze frei hat  (Scherz beiseite, aber geglaubt hätten die mir das).
> Bei guten Verhältnissen kommen die mit der Taktik auch über die Alpen. Aber genau diese Sorglosigkeit wurde schon vielen zum Verhängnis, wenn plötzlich das Wetter umschlägt.



Passiert mir auch immer, dass ich nicht sagen kann wie die Hütte, Tal, Pass oder Ort heisst. Zumal wenn die Tour ein wenig ausgedehnter ist, entfällt es mir einfach. Ich vergesse es einfach. Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass ich nicht ohne GPS über die Alpen finde. Hat eher was mit einem beschissenes Namensgedächtnis zu tun.

Was ist eigentlich an Sorglosigkeit falsch? Vielleicht haben die Herren vorher den DAV Wetterbericht gelesen und sich über das stabile Hochdruckwetter mit geringer Gewitterneigung informiert? Ich lass den Stress, wenn ich in die Alpen gehe, einfach daheim. 

Gruppendynamische Prozesse sind meistens mehr das Problem. Ein Frontendurchzug ist eigentlich schon 2-3 Tage vorher klar das er kommen wird. Ein Wärmegewitter ist im Sommer auch keine ungewöhnliche Sache. Letztes kann halt auch mal schnell gehen. Ansonsten läuft doch keiner in ne Passage rein, die man nicht gewachsen wäre. Außer eben wenn die Gruppe drängelt oder man einfach mithalten will. Das dann vielleicht noch mit nem Gewitter im Rücken und Hungerast. 1-2 Fehler sind meistens noch Tollerierbar. Bei 3 oder mehr in Kette passieren Unfälle.

Ansonsten bin ich für unbekümmerte Touren in den Alpen.


----------



## knogi (19. August 2015)

beetle schrieb:


> Ansonsten läuft doch keiner in ne Passage rein, die man nicht gewachsen wäre.


Möchte man meinen... Da kenn ich leider aber auch ganz andere Geschichten...


----------



## zweiheimischer (19. August 2015)

vielleicht noch was zu den schneefeldern und zum unterschied west- und ostalpen...

- gletscher sind prinzipiell gefährlicher als schneefelder (spalten, randklüfte und blankeisstellen erfordern solide kenntnis und entsprechende ausrüstung)
- schneefelder sind immer anders, aber überall gleich . 40° sind in den östlichsten ausläufern der ostalpen gleicht steil wie die 40° in einem westalpencouloir und ebenso steil wie in den peruanischen anden. ebenso sind die steine am auslauf gleich hart. nur latschen halt am hüttenzustieg zu einer beliebten ostalpenhütte eben mehr leute, die nicht gscheit gehen können (erfahrungsgemäß passt das schuhwerk bei den meisten, da hab oft ich die "schlechteren" schuhe an...)
- wer keine ahnung hat, sollte einen gletscher jedenfalls nicht ohne bergführer betreten (ausnahmen wie zb die ratracspur am dachstein oder gletscherreservate wie die sommerschigebiete  sollen nicht über die erhöhte gefährdung abseits der gesicherten bereiche hinwegtäuschen).
- schneefelder: durch abtauen sind die am rande und wo unterhalb befindliche wasserläufe raufspritzen und auch bei/um große steine herum dünner und wo dünner, oft auch weicher. mit etwas erfahrung erkennt man schwachstellen; vor gelegentlichem einbrechen ist aber kaum jemand gefeit. aufpassen sollte man nur beim runterrutschen (schnellabstieg), da haben wir mal jmd mit einem zerbröselten unterschenkel abtransportieren müssen (eingebrochen beim runterrutschen, zwischen steinen verkeilt. trägheit gibt dem knochen den rest) - irgendwo gibts da ein urgrausiges bild (ich denk im pit schubert buch, sicherheit u risiko in fels und eis II), ich finds grad nicht.
dennoch, häufigste unfallursache: den meisten ziehts einfach die läufe weg, meist wegen mangelnder gehtechnik, den andern in der kombi mit falschem schuhwerk. bremsen kann man (hab ich oben schon geschrieben) lernen. btw: ein bike ist eine ausgezeichnete bremse, sofern man es grad richtig hält.
- umgehen von schneefeldern: ja, aber. schneefelder, die wegen einer gewissen steilheit den wunsch zum umgehen wecken, befinden sich meist in einer nicht minder unangenehmen umgebung. sprich: entweder felsen, oder schrofen, steile schotterhalden oder steile wiesenhänge. bei vorhandener spur ist der kürzeste weg durchs schneefeld oft auch der sichere. die umgehung dauert länger und führt oft durch eben ungutes terrain, das nicht minder große anforderungen an die gehtechnik stellt als das schneefeld selbst. wer sich das schneefeld nicht zutraut, hat also in den meisten fällen auch in der umgehung nix zum suchen. ich red hier nicht von firnflecken in almwiesen, sondern von problematischen schneefeldern, firnrinnen und -flecken, die oft durch steile flanken führende bergwege unterbrechen (klassiker: alte mulattieras in den dolomiten, breit, einfach und auf einmal unterbrochen durch ein schneefeld, wo man dann sieht, wie steil das gelände wirklich ist...).

zum schuhwerk: da wir in unserm freundeskreis eh alle mit flats fahren, können wir immer das passende schuhwerk verwenden.

zum kernthema, alpine erfahrung. das wort ist schwammig wie ein grünbärtiger altsteinpilz... auch erfahrene machen fehler, haarsträubende sogar. man erwischt auch sich selbst gelegentlich dabei (meist aber nicht, aber der berg, oder das schicksal ist gnädig). tausendfach gemachte handlungen, quasi automatisierte prozesse werden auf einmal, aus welchem grund auch immer ausgelassen. zb beim abseilen auf einem breiten standplatz sich nicht in die sicherung reinhängen, beim seilabziehen dann nach hinten lehnen. alles schon erlebt.

dennoch sollten wir das hier in einem bikeforum nicht überbewerten. die richtige einschätzung von wetter, grundkenntnisse der orientierung und richtige selbsteinschätzung reichen, um viel freude in den bergen zu haben.


----------



## scylla (19. August 2015)

beetle schrieb:


> Ansonsten läuft doch keiner in ne Passage rein, die man nicht gewachsen wäre.



Das ist doch aber gerade das Problem, weshalb Unfälle passieren. Man macht's halt doch.
Eventuell einfach weil man es vorher nicht weiß was kommt. Mir ist das auch schon zig mal passiert, dass ich an Stellen gelandet bin, die meine Fähigkeiten überstiegen haben. Wenn man sich auf der Karte eine Abfahrt aussucht kann man recherchieren so lange man will, man wird den Weg nie in seiner Gänze abschätzen können, außer man schaut ihn sich persönlich an. Wenn man dann mehrere km auf einem tollen Weg runtergefahren ist, und kurz vorm Tal kommt dann noch eine absturzgefährdete S5 Passage über eine Felskante, die ich nicht schaffe... dann kehr ich doch nicht mehr um und lauf den ganzen Trail wieder hoch (geht ja auch oft nimmer weil's dann zu spät würde), sondern dann muss ich da halt irgendwie durch. Als Radler hat man ja das Glück, dass man immer noch einfach absteigen kann, zu Fuß geht's ja dann meistens. Und wenn's zu schwierig wird das Fahrrad runter- oder raufzuheben, dann muss man sich halt auch mal in der Gruppe gegenseitig helfen und die Räder durchreichen.

Auf "überfordernde" Stellen muss man eigentlich immer gefasst sein im Gebirge. Egal ob zu Fuß oder mit dem Fahrrad. Außer man geht/fährt nur die ausgetretenen und vorgekauten Hauptrouten. Sobald man mal etwas experimentiert und etwas mutigere Routen plant ist sowas aber an der Tagesordnung.
Da muss man dann halt einfach mit klarkommen: Ruhe bewahren, nachdenken bevor man etwas tut, sich gegenseitig Hilfestellung leisten. Und vor allem "defensiv" vorgehen, also nicht einfach "geht schon" denken und durch, sondern lieber etwas übervorsichtig rumtappern und sich lieber einmal zu oft festhalten als am Ende abzustürzen. Mit wachsender Erfahrung klappt das mit der Ruhe dann immer besser und man weiß einfach was man zu tun hat, aus der "Überforderung" wird dann halt eine etwas angespanntere Situation, die aber irgendwie zu bewältigen ist. Für eher nicht so versierte Leute isses dann auch einfach gut, wenn man einen erfahrenen Menschen in der Gruppe hat, der Anweisungen geben kann und die ganze Sache managen kann. 



beetle schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich für unbekümmerte Touren in den Alpen.



Ich auch. Klappt halt besser, wenn man ein paar Grundregeln beachtet. Fehler führen zu Stress, wenn man viel richtig macht ist alles chillig


----------



## beetle (19. August 2015)

@scylla Natürlich kann man an so stellen kommen. Wie du es beschreibst haben dann aber alle die Stelle als problematisch erkannt und entsprechend gehandelt. Vielleicht wenn man ein Seil und Gurt dabei gehabt hätte, wäre das Risiko noch weiter zu mindern gewesen. Allerdings denke ich, dadurch das ihr die Stelle entsprechend richtig eingeschätzt habt, auch mit der nötigen Vorsicht gehandelt habt. Was ich meine ist sowas: Gruppe von 5 Leuten. 4 davon haben an der ausgesetzten S9,638-Stelle Spaß und sind es gefahren und freuen sich unten wie geil die doch drauf sind. Der 5. im Bunde muss aus gruppendynamischen Prozessen jetzt auch mithalten. Leider übersteigt das bei weitem seine Fähigkeiten und liegt 50m weiter unten im Geröllfeld. Alleine oder in einer homogeneren Gruppe wäre das nicht passiert. Und glaub mir, von so einem Blödsinn ist keiner befreit.

Das ganze hat dann u.U. auch Rechtliche Folgen für den erfahrensten der Gruppe. Der hätte erkennen müssen, dass diese Person dem nicht gewachsen ist und den gruppendynamischen Prozessen entgenwirken müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (19. August 2015)

.​


----------



## Leuchtentrager (19. August 2015)

.​


----------



## scylla (19. August 2015)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> nur latschen halt am hüttenzustieg zu einer beliebten ostalpenhütte eben mehr leute, die nicht gscheit gehen können



Wenn die Turiner Stadtmenschen im August einen Ausflug in die Westalpen machen übertrifft das aber auch so manche Vorstellung. Ob das wirklich besser ist als in den Ostalpen?  Da war von volle frisch gekaufte Bergsteigerausrüstung auf der Piste und Picknickkorb in der Hand bis zu goldfarbenen Plateau-Sandalen und Baby ohne Kopfbedeckung in der Rückentrage aufm Wandersteig über 2,5k schon alles dabei.



zweiheimischer schrieb:


> - umgehen von schneefeldern: ja, aber. schneefelder, die wegen einer gewissen steilheit den wunsch zum umgehen wecken, befinden sich meist in einer nicht minder unangenehmen umgebung. sprich: entweder felsen, oder schrofen, steile schotterhalden oder steile wiesenhänge.



Genau sowas dämliches hatten wir letztens: steiles blankgetautes Harteis ohne erkennbare gute Trittmöglichkeiten (war eher ein Micro-Gletscherchen aber aufgrund der Steilheit und des Eises ohne spitze Eisen an den Füßen für mich nicht gangbar) oder eine Umgehung über ein loses und noch steileres Geröllfeld, in den Randbereichen zum Eis dazu vom Tauwasser aufgeweicht und noch loser.
Das Steinfeld war meiner Meinung nach sch*** gefährlich, man musste höllisch aufpassen nie untereinander zu kommen oder selber einen Rutsch auszulösen. Einmal hab ich auch wirklich einen sicher deutlich über 100kg schweren Klotz gelöst weil ich trantütig ohne genau zu gucken danach gegriffen hab, und mich nur mit einem beherzten Satz zur Seite retten können. Trotzdem schien's die einzige Möglichkeit, auf das Eis hätt ich mich nicht getraut. Einmal ausgerutscht und 100 Höhenmeter lang Zeit um Fallgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen vor man auf die Steine drunter trifft. Auf der Eisbahn hätte auch ohne weitere Ausrüstung die richtige Fall/Bremstechnik wenig gebracht.
Daher auch meine Frage von weiter vorn, ob es für so eine Situation Tricks gibt ohne gleich richtige Steigeisen und die entsprechenden Schuhe mitführen zu müssen. Das Eis wär mir jedenfalls in Summe deutlich angenehmer gewesen. Mit den leichten "Wanderspikes" die du vorn verlinkt hast, hätte ich mir einen Abstecher aufs Eis schon zugetraut. Zwar immer noch mit großer Vorsicht zu genießen aber halt möglich.



beetle schrieb:


> Was ich meine ist sowas: Gruppe von 5 Leuten. 4 davon haben an der ausgesetzten S9,638-Stelle Spaß und sind es gefahren und freuen sich unten wie geil die doch drauf sind. Der 5. im Bunde muss aus gruppendynamischen Prozessen jetzt auch mithalten. Leider übersteigt das bei weitem seine Fähigkeiten und liegt 50m weiter unten im Geröllfeld.



Sowas ist mir Gott sei Dank noch nicht untergekommen, weder würd ich das tun, noch jemand von den Leuten, mit denen ich unterwegs bin. In den Alpen fahr ich meistens eh auf "no risk", also eher ein Level unterhalb dessen was normal geht. Jedenfalls dann, wenn es auch nur im mindesten absturzgefährdet ist. An meine fahrtechnischen Grenzen mag ich nur dort gehen, wo man nach einem Fehler nicht direkt 100 Höhenmeter tiefer aufschlägt. Da ist es mir auch vollkommen schnurz ob ich verspottet werde (was Gott sei Dank auch keiner tut), wenn ich mir bei so einer Aktion weh tu dann hab schließlich ich das Problem und nicht die Spötter. Ja, manchmal bitzelt's mich schon wenn ich seh, dass ich eine Stelle eigentlich fahren könnte. Aber wenn ich mir nicht 110% sicher bin es jederzeit unter Kontrolle zu haben incl Abbruchmöglichkeit hat bisher noch immer die Vernunft gesiegt.
Wie du schon sagst, wenn letztendlich was passiert ist das nicht nur für den Abgestürzten dumm, sondern auch für den Rest. Muss ja nicht mal rechtlicher Ärger oder Probleme mit der Versicherung sein, allein die Bergung wär schon blöd.


----------



## zweiheimischer (19. August 2015)

@scylla : nein, gegen blankeis gibts nur einen trick, nämlich steigeisen. trick 2 (eisgerät und stufenschlagen) lass ich beiseite. wenn keine eisen: umgehen oder umdrehen. im falle einer überquerung eines passes, wo man ja gewissermaßen unter "zugzwang" steht, oft auch zeitlich, da ja die probleme immer weiter oben und oft blöderweise auf der anderen seite auftreten, gibts bei sowas nur die beiden optionen. und wenn ich 300hm wieder rauf, zurückrunter und ein ganzes tal raus und das andere wieder reinpedalieren muss, isses immer noch besser als als zerschundener knäuel menschenfleisch 500 höhenmeter tiefer als krähen- bzw dohlenfutter zu enden. im schlimmsten fall halt. nochmal, ich rede hier nicht von spielzeugschneeflecken, sondern von üblen, harten rinnenquerungen oder steilen schartenhängen.

wer gruslige bilder sehen will: pit schubert, sicherheit und risiko in fels und eis II, bei mitreissunfall.


----------



## scylla (19. August 2015)

Na dann weiß ich jetzt wenigstens, dass es keine Alternative zu der depperten Geröll-Aktion gegeben hätte, zumindest mit der nicht vorhandenen Ausrüstung. Auch beruhigend. Man macht sich halt immer Gedanken, ob irgendwelche Sachen, die man als reichlich dämlich empfindet, nicht doch eleganter oder besser gegangen wären, oder wie jemand mit mehr Erfahrung das gelöst hätte.
Gruselbilder lass ich lieber, mag ich nicht sehen


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (19. August 2015)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> @scylla
> wer gruslige bilder sehen will: pit schubert, sicherheit und risiko in fels und eis II, bei mitreissunfall.


 
Habe ich zufällig gerade im Büro auf dem Schreibtisch. Lehrreiche Lektüre. Bestätigt mir wieder, dass bei mir vor 2 Wochen die 270 € für einen kundigen Bergführer bei der alpinistisch sehr einfachen Cevedale-Besteigung sinnvoll investiert waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefdruck1 (19. August 2015)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Verhalten, wenn man direkt im Gewitter ist und die Blitze einschlagen:
> 
> Schnellstens wenig exponierten Ort suchen, möglichst eine Senke.
> Fahrrad möglichst weit weg liegen lassen.
> ...


 
Punkt 1 kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Wenig exponiert ist natürlich 100% richtig - aber: In expliziten Senken sind oft nicht erkennbare Wasseradern und daher bei Blitzeinschlägen lebensgefährliche Feldströme. Die Entladung folgt der feuchten Erdoberfläche - insbesondere Wasseradern. Auch hier wieder siehe Pit Schubert.
Auch sollte man drauf achten, keine Kurzschlussbrücke zu bilden. Man muss schon genau wissen, wo man sich in Felsnischen hinhocken kann (kleiner Tip: nicht am Eingang und auch nicht am Ende).


----------



## Leuchtentrager (19. August 2015)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Habe ich zufällig gerade im Büro auf dem Schreibtisch. Lehrreiche Lektüre. Bestätigt mir wieder, dass bei mir vor 2 Wochen die 270 € für einen kundigen Bergführer bei der alpinistisch sehr einfachen Cevedale-Besteigung sinnvoll investiert waren.


Ich hatte mich vor längerer Zeit beim Summit Club für eine Woche Schneeschuhwandern mit Führer angemeldet. Dann hatte ich eine Meniskusverletzung mit OP und musste absagen. Alle Teilnehmer der geführten Tour sind tot.


----------



## MrMapei (19. August 2015)

Glückwunsch zum 2. Geburtstag


----------



## Mausoline (19. August 2015)

@Leuchtentrager  oh mann 


Schneefeld mit Gruppe ohne Bike schon ein paar Jahre her


----------



## Leuchtentrager (19. August 2015)

.​


----------



## zweiheimischer (20. August 2015)

auweh, das jamtalunglück. danach hats in der bergführerschaft viele diskussionen gegeben...

drum lass ichs unkommentiert, nur: meine konsequenz daraus ist das bedingslose abstandhalten im freien gelände und einzelnes befahren von hangteilen.

gruslige spaltengeschichten hat jeder etwas ernsthafte alpinist auf lager. von bauchkriechen bis hin zu was weiss ich für manöver. da wir vornehmlich in der ungünstigen zweierseilschaft unterwegs sind, wird die sache auch nie einfacher und hat uns schon so manchen erfolg gekostet.

bei @Mausoline ´s bild sehe ich ein fixseil, oder? dann is eh ok... ansonsten würd ich sofort das schlimme wort mitreissunfall einwerfen.

aber jetzt sind wir doch sehr weit weg vom biken und der für alpentouren erforderlichen kenntnisse...


----------



## beetle (20. August 2015)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Punkt 1 kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Wenig exponiert ist natürlich 100% richtig - aber: In expliziten Senken sind oft nicht erkennbare Wasseradern und daher bei Blitzeinschlägen lebensgefährliche Feldströme. Die Entladung folgt der feuchten Erdoberfläche - insbesondere Wasseradern. Auch hier wieder siehe Pit Schubert.
> Auch sollte man drauf achten, keine Kurzschlussbrücke zu bilden. Man muss schon genau wissen, wo man sich in Felsnischen hinhocken kann (kleiner Tip: nicht am Eingang und auch nicht am Ende).



Vielleicht noch die Füße möglichst eng zusammen stellen. Dann machts nicht so viel Bzzt wenn der Blitz doch in der Nähe einschlägt.


----------



## scylla (20. August 2015)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> aber jetzt sind wir doch sehr weit weg vom biken und der für alpentouren erforderlichen kenntnisse...



ja 
und ich bin verdammt froh sowas nicht mit rad am buckel tun zu müssen. 
im sommer ist die "gefahrenlage" gott sei dank um ein paar aspekte ärmer


----------



## Mausoline (20. August 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Meinst Du jetzt meine gesammelten geistigen Ergüsse allgemein oder das Schneeschuhdrama insbesondere?
> .......



Natürlich alles zusammen 



Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> .....
> Wahrscheinlich müsste man sich bei so einer Stelle sichern, macht in der Praxis aber keine S...



Da bin ich bisher wohl immer mit den richtigen Leuten unterwegs gewesen   




zweiheimischer schrieb:


> ....
> bei @Mausoline ´s bild sehe ich ein fixseil, oder? dann is eh ok... ansonsten würd ich sofort das schlimme wort mitreissunfall einwerfen.......



Fixseil ja, von den Führern angebracht


----------



## orangerauch (20. August 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> *Hier* kann man das nachlesen



sehr interessanter Artikel, auch ich war irgendwann bei der der lektüre "mit dabei" wie auch der gutachter.
Interessant ist die verhännisvolle faktenlage an sicherheits einfößenden Faktoren.
Objektiv betrachtet hätte mich eine solch steile Rinne (mit offenbar mehr Schnee als in den umliegenden flacheren Hängen) über der Aufstiegsspur zu Sicherheitsabständen genötigt, hätte ich in dieser Situation obejktiv entscheiden können.

klar ist natürlich auch, wo viele im Hang unterwegs sind, werden beim Lawinenabgang entsprechend viele verschüttet.
Eine dreiergruppe häts vielleicht auch erwischt, dann wären halt nur drei in Messer gelaufen.
Man sieht indes auch: blindes Vertauen in die Bergführer, ohne Bergerfahrung: OK. mit Bergerfahrung: Bitte eigenes Gehirn einschalten.

aber nun sind wir hier wirklich  OT. 
beim bikebersteigen sollte uns soetwas eher nicht unterkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (23. August 2015)

Stichwort alpine Erfahrung:

Eine kleine Anekdote von diesem Wochenende.


Kleinwalser Tal (Widderstein):
Ich bin so gegen 16 Uhr durch die Klamm zur Widdersteinhütte hoch.
Kurz unterhalb des Gemstelpasses kommt mir ein Hardtailfahrer entgegen.
Sattel noch oben und schon diverse Schürfwunden an den Beinen.
Ich fragte freundlich ob er den Weg nach unten kennen würde und wies ihn drauf hin, dass der Zeitpunkt zum abfahren etwas ungünstig wäre, da die ganze Klamm noch voll mit Wanderer sei.

Er meinte nur lapidar, dass er Weg nicht kenne und die Wanderer halt Platz machen müssen, aber so schwierig könne es runter ja eh nicht sein (Schwierigkeit bis S4) schließlich wäre dies ja ein Wanderweg.
Ich schlug ihm vor doch mal einen Blick in die Wanderkarte zu werfen, er hatte natürlich keine.
ich bot ihm an einen Blick in meine Karte zu werfen, jedoch lehnte er dies recht unwirsch ab.
Ich versuchte draufhin freundlich die Wegbeschaffenheit zu erläutern, aber er hörte nicht mal richtig zu und interessieren tat es ihn wohl auch nicht sonderlich.
Ich durfte mir noch einen Kommentar anhören, dass ich wahrscheinlich einfach nicht genug Bikeerfahrung besitzten würde um einen Wanderweg zu meistern. Damit war für mich das Gespräch beendet, ich wünschte ihm noch einen schönen Tag und ging weiter.

Später stellte sich heraus, dass er noch mit 3 anderen Bikern unterwegs war und deren Tour geplant. 

Nachdem ich mich um kurz nach Fünf an die Abfahrt begab, dürft ihr drei mal raten wer mir unterwegs wieder über den Weg lief.
Besonders weit waren diese Zeitgenossen nicht gekommen und schon mit zahlreichen Schürfwunden gesegnet.
Natürlich kein Wasser, nicht zu Essen und völlig unzureichend ausgestattet für einen Bergtour.
Die angebotene Hilfe meinerseits, und eine Ladung Energieriegel, beim Abstieg  wurde nun dankend angenommen. Hätte sie ja am liebsten ihrem Schicksal überlassen, aber .....


Die Widderstein Umrundung hatten sie natürlich im Internet gefunden.


----------



## scylla (23. August 2015)

man kann nur hoffen, dass sie was dabei gelernt haben


----------



## wieman01 (23. August 2015)

wesone schrieb:


> Stichwort alpine Erfahrung:
> 
> Eine kleine Anekdote von diesem Wochenende.


Arroganz tötet.


----------



## zweiheimischer (24. August 2015)

kenn die gegend nicht, aber lt karte und kugelerde hätt er ja eh nur 20 min schieben brauchen. also hats eh gepasst, dass er den sattel noch oben hatte (ich kenn leut, die haben am HT keinen schnellspanner aus gewichtsgründen). ;-)

wasser und energieriegel? sein eh überall hütten und almen dort, oder? oder kehren die etwa nicht auf eine halbe und eine almjause ein?


----------



## wesone (24. August 2015)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> kenn die gegend nicht, aber lt karte und kugelerde hätt er ja eh nur 20 min schieben brauchen. also hats eh gepasst, dass er den sattel noch oben hatte (ich kenn leut, die haben am HT keinen schnellspanner aus gewichtsgründen).



Ich glaube kaum, dass die knapp 700 Hm für die meisten in 20 min. zu Fuß zu schaffen sind ;-). Vor allem nicht in dem Gelände und wenn man sich kaum im felsigen Gelände bewegen kann.

Es gibt bestimm auch Leute die sowas mit dem CC Rad fahren können, aber darum ging es mir ja nicht.


----------



## zweiheimischer (24. August 2015)

echt ois zan tragen? jetzt hätt ich schon fast lust bekommen, aber wenns so is. egal, is eh am andern end des faltengebirges für mich ;-)


----------



## Carsten (28. August 2015)

Um es mal frei nach Albert Einstein zu interpretieren :
Erfahrung entsteht duch Erleben,  Begreifen und Ausprobieren... Alles Andere ist lediglich Information


----------



## cschaeff (28. August 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> Um es mal frei nach Albert Einstein zu interpretieren :
> Erfahrung entsteht duch Erleben, Begreifen und Ausprobieren... Alles Andere ist lediglich Information


Demnach ist alpine Erfahrung also auch keine notwendige Voraussetzung für einen selbst organisierten Alpencross (wie es hier im Forum gerne behauptet wird). Es wird ja keiner mit alpiner Erfahrung geboren. Deswegen geht es nur über Information und Ausprobieren. Was ich aus den vielen Beiträgen gelernt habe ist, dass "Alpine Erfahrung" nicht als stehender Begriff verwendet werden sollte, weil jeder etwas anderes darunter versteht und je nach Situation eine andere Erfahrung gefragt ist. Informieren, Reserven einplanen und die eigenen Fähigkeiten realistisch einschätzen sollte für den Großteil der Alpencrosser auf mittleren bis schweren Routen ausreichen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. August 2015)

In die Preduillie kommt hauptstächlich dann, wenn man die Route nicht der Erfahrung und dem Können anpasst. Mit zunehmender Erfahrung kann man dann auch schwerere / kritischere Routen unternehmen. Und wie das Beispiel mit der Skitour zeigt, sind auch alte Hasen vor Fehleinschätzungen oder tragischen Unfällen nicht gefeit. Das nennt man dann Risikomanagement.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (28. August 2015)

Im Prinzip wurde schon alles gesagt. Wenn man nicht Gefahr laufen will, den teuer bezahlten Alpencross abbrechen zu müssen, sollte man zusammengefasst

1. schon einmal in den Alpen in größerer Höhe sich belastet haben, um sicherzugehen, das man keine besonderen Höhenanpassungsprobleme hat
2. dabei geschaut haben, wie es mit Höhenangst aussieht, damit man auf ausgesetzen Passagen oder Tragen auf Tritten keine Probleme bekommt
3. Trittsicherheit auf steilen, verblockten und gerölligen Passagen erworben haben
4. auf solchem Untergrund und im steilsten Gelände länger (1 Std. ohne Pause!) ohne Probleme um die 20 kg hochtragen können, damit man auf Tragepassagen nicht schlappmacht
5. sich im Klaren sein, dass durch die Steilheit, den Untergrund, das Gepäck, fehlende Pausentage und den "am Stück"-Effekt eine bestimmte Anzahl Höhenmeter ca. doppelt so anstrengend ist wie sie es auf Forstwegtagestouren im Mittelgebirge wären (und entsprechend fit sein)
6. sich im Klaren sein, dass alpine, verblockte Singletrails oft echtes S2 oder gar S3-Niveau aufweisen, was man fahren können sollte - oder mit Bergabtragen rechnen
7. sich im Klaren sein, dass all das auch bei Regen bewältigt können werden muss - man also  Vorstehendes nicht nur können sollte, sondern dazu auch noch Reserven haben

Entweder man macht also neben dem allgemeinen Training am besten vorher ein paar hochalpine Wanderungen und MTB-Tagestouren in den Alpen, um diese Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Oder man startet bewusst mit einem leichten Alpencross (selbst wenn man glaubt, man könne mehr) und steigert sich dann auf mittleren und schweren.

Es ist dagegen keine gute Idee, direkt einen schweren AX zu machen, nur weil man glaubt z.B. aufgrund Marathonerfahrungen derartige Höhenmeter fahren zu können.


----------



## scylla (28. August 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Demnach ist alpine Erfahrung also auch keine notwendige Voraussetzung für einen selbst organisierten Alpencross (wie es hier im Forum gerne behauptet wird). Es wird ja keiner mit alpiner Erfahrung geboren. Deswegen geht es nur über Information und Ausprobieren. Was ich aus den vielen Beiträgen gelernt habe ist, dass "Alpine Erfahrung" nicht als stehender Begriff verwendet werden sollte, weil jeder etwas anderes darunter versteht und je nach Situation eine andere Erfahrung gefragt ist. Informieren, Reserven einplanen und die eigenen Fähigkeiten realistisch einschätzen sollte für den Großteil der Alpencrosser auf mittleren bis schweren Routen ausreichen.



So in etwa würde ich das auch sehen. Ok, man sollte schon mal in den Alpen gewesen sein, und auch mal eine Radtour (Tagestour) dort gemacht haben, die in etwa dem Niveau des geplanten Alpencrosses entspricht. Ansonsten könnte es schwer fallen, die zu erwartenden Anstrengungen und die dafür nötigen Fähigkeiten richtig einzuschätzen. Von einer Mittelgebirgstour ausgehend kann man das nicht so ohne weiteres ableiten, auch wenn Kilometer und Höhenmeter gleich sind, sind das doch oft zwei ganz verschiedene paar Schuhe.
Für schwere Routen (darunter versteht sicher auch wieder jeder was anderes) würde ich noch Trittsicherheit hinzufügen.
Generell noch: Informieren über wetterabhängige Gefahren (Wettersturz, Gewitter...) und wie man damit umgeht. Außerdem: Alternativrouten für Schlechtwetter oder potentiell auftretende technische/menschliche Defizite, Abkürzungen falls man die Zeit doch falsch kalkuliert hat, und andere Notfallpläne griffbereit haben. Brauchbare Karten samt Backup dabei haben, egal ob elektronisch oder auf Papier.

Im Prinzip ist das aber alles kein Hexenwerk und irgendwo muss man auch mal anfangen mit dem Sammeln von Erfahrungen. Von alleine kommen sie nicht. Man sollte es halt mit Bedacht tun. 
Das einzige was ich nicht tun oder empfehlen würde: ohne jemals in einem Hochgebirge gewesen zu sein direkt rein in einen schweren selbstorganisierten Alpencross. In dem Fall würde ich empfehlen, erst mal einen geführten Cross zu machen oder sich bei der selbstorganisierten Variante an erfahrenere Leute dran zu hängen, oder aber zuerst ein paar Tages-Rundkurse in den Alpen zu absolvieren, um sich etwas "verträglicher" an die Dinge ranzutasten. Generell halt einfach Vorsicht vor Nachsicht.


----------



## scylla (28. August 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> 6. sich im Klaren sein, dass alpine, verblockte Singletrails oft echtes S2 oder gar S3-Niveau aufweisen, was man fahren können sollte - oder mit Bergabtragen rechnen



mag ich nicht so unkommentiert stehen lassen: es gibt in den Alpen (auch weit oben) genug S0-S1. S2-S3 fahren zu können ist fein und erweitert die Möglichkeiten enorm. Es ist aber kein absolutes Muss. Wenn man's nicht kann, muss man halt um ein vielfaches besser planen und sich sehr gründlich über die Strecken informieren, um nicht zu viel schieben zu müssen. Es ist aber definitiv möglich auch mit S1-Fahrkönnen und ohne ständiges Bergabtragen in den Alpen Spaß zu haben.

zum Rest deiner Liste:  gute Zusammenfassung


----------



## Sir Galahad (28. August 2015)

Ja so ist es.

Meine Liste gilt nur für einen geführten AX. Wenn man das alleine machen will, kommen noch die ganzen Planungs-, Wetter- und Krisenthemen dazu.

Einen ganz einfachen Erst-AX kann man sicher selber planen oder per GPS nachfahren. Alles andere sollte man nur selbst angehen, nachdem man schon ein paar geführte AX gemacht hat, sonst kann es in der Katastrophe enden.

Jeden Sommer kommen in den Alpen ein paar Hundert Freitzeitsportler ums Leben, damit ist nicht zu spaßen.


----------



## scylla (28. August 2015)

Bei kommerziellen Touren hilft eh am Besten ein gründliches Vorgespräch mit dem Veranstalter. Der informiert einen sicher gerne darüber, welche speziellen Anforderungen auf der Tour zu erwarten sind, unter anderem in Hinblick auf Tragepassagen ja/nein/wie lange, Etappenlänge, Singletrail-Anteil und -Schwierigkeit, Schwindelfreiheit inwiefern nötig, etc.... Auf überforderte Teilnehmer und Rettungsaktionen in unwegsamem Gelände hat mit Sicherheit kein Guide auch nur die geringste Lust.


----------



## McNulty (28. August 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> sonst kann es in der Katastrophe enden.



Jetzt ist aber mal gut - nein Alpencross ist nicht Abenteuer am Rande der Todesgefahr. Radeln in den Bergen auch nicht.
Nein - ich brauche nicht 3 DAV Kurse und Schweizer Flaschenzug - die größte Gefahr ist für die Autofahrer die Anreise.

Oder der Badesee - hier in Bayern sind in den letzten Wochen mehr Menschen ertrunken als ich weiss nicht was.

Sorry - der Thread ist sinnvoll - aber man muss nicht wirklich Indiana Jones sein um bergzuradeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (28. August 2015)

Tendenziell möchten die Veranstalter die Plätze vollbekommen, Guides möchten auch motivieren: du schaffst das schon! Oft genug erlebt. De facto können die nicht wissen, was einer schafft und was nicht. Darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen. 

Einfach durch Wanderungen und Tagestouren sich genau den Belastungen testweise aussetzen, als Höhenmeterleistung nicht mehr nehmen als die Hälfte dessen, was man selber so als Tagestourmaximum schafft, dann ist man auf Nummer sicher. Beim 2. AX kann man dann die Erfahrungen aus dem 1. einfließen lassen, das passt dann auch sicher.


----------



## scylla (28. August 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Jeden Sommer kommen in den Alpen ein paar Hundert Freitzeitsportler ums Leben, damit ist nicht zu spaßen.



Mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand. Ich könnte wetten, unter den paar hundert ist gerade mal ein Biker, und gar keiner davon auf einem AlpenX. Das würde man hier sofort in tausend Threads und Nachrichtenmeldungen mitbekommen.

Man kann sich an alles rantasten, egal ob es eine Besteigung der Eiger Nordwand ist, oder ein AlpenX.
Sofern man es mit Hirn tut, ist alles fein.
Ansonsten ist das Leben halt immer auch gefährlich, wenn's ganz dumm kommt, kann man es auch mit noch so viel Erfahrung nicht verhindern. Man kann nur das Risiko minimieren.


----------



## Sir Galahad (28. August 2015)

McNulty schrieb:


> Jetzt ist aber mal gut - nein Alpencross ist nicht Abenteuer am Rande der Todesgefahr. Radeln in den Bergen auch nicht.
> Nein - ich brauche nicht 3 DAV Kurse und Schweizer Flaschenzug - die größte Gefahr ist für die Autofahrer die Anreise.
> 
> Oder der Badesee - hier in Bayern sind in den letzten Wochen mehr Menschen ertrunken als ich weiss nicht was.
> ...



Es ging nicht darum, dass "Radeln in den Bergen" lebensgefährlich wäre, sondern darum, dass ein von Unerfahrenen geplanter schwerer AX gefährlich ist. Todesfälle in den Alpen sind fast immer eine Folge mangelnder Erfahrung oder Erschöpfung oder einer Kombination von beidem. Die mehreren Hundert Toten sind nun mal nicht übertrieben, es sind genug Radler dabei. Muss man nun auch nicht verdrängen.

Dass das auf die Forstwegrunde um den Urlaubsort oder den geführten und/oder gut vorbereiteten AX zutrifft, hat keiner behauptet.

Aber auch da haut es genug Leute weg, grade mal wieder letzte Woche.


----------



## scylla (28. August 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Tendenziell möchten die Veranstalter die Plätze vollbekommen, Guides möchten auch motivieren: du schaffst das schon! Oft genug erlebt. De facto können die nicht wissen, was einer schafft und was nicht. Darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen.



PS: Wenn ich von einem Veranstalter, der mich nicht kennt, vor einer Tour statt einer Beschreibung über die Anforderungen und der Frage, ob ich mich das zutraue, eine lapidare Aussage "das schaffst du schon" bekommen würde, dann würde ich von dieser Unternehmung sowieso schleunigst die Finger lassen. Ganz unabhängig davon, ob ich mir die Tour selbst zutraue oder nicht. Erstens spricht es nicht unbedingt für die Kompetenz des Guides (er kennt mich ja schließlich nicht, also woher mag er seine Einschätzung begründen?). Zweitens steht zu befürchten, dass mindestens einer in der Gruppe sich von eben dieser Aussage hat verleiten lassen, eine Tour zu buchen, die seine Fähigkeiten übersteigt, und dass diese Person dann alles aufhalten wird und dem Rest der Gruppe auch den Spaß vermiest.

Der Todesfall auf der Forststraße ist tragisch. Aber hat nichts mit alpinen Gefahren zu tun.


----------



## cschaeff (28. August 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> 5. sich im Klaren sein, dass durch die Steilheit, den Untergrund, das Gepäck, fehlende Pausentage und den "am Stück"-Effekt eine bestimmte Anzahl Höhenmeter ca. doppelt so anstrengend ist wie sie es auf Forstwegtagestouren im Mittelgebirge wären (und entsprechend fit sein)



Zum Vergleich mit dem Mittelgebirge:
Ich persönlich finde 2.500 HM bei uns in Nordhessen anstrengender als in den Alpen. Beim Alpencross sind das z. B. zwei Anstiege (einer Vormittags, einer Nachmittags). Bei gleichmäßiger Steigung kurbelt man in gleichmäßigem Rythmus zwei/drei Stunden rauf (Geiseljoch, Pfunderer Joch, Montozzo-Scharte usw.). Im Mittelgebirge sind das fünfzehn Anstiege mit unterschiedlichem Gefälle, Bodenbeschaffenheit etc.
Das macht mich wesentlich mürber bei gleicher Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Spenglerextrem (28. August 2015)

Mir persönlich fallen die Höhenmeter in den Alpen auch leichter als die gleichen Höhenmeter auf viele Anstiege verteilt im Mittelgebirge.

Ist aber sicher Trainingssache. Ich habe eben in den Alpen mit dem Mountainbiken begonne und fahre auch hauptsächlich dort.

Für einen der das ganze Jahr im Mittelgebirge unterwegs ist und nur einmal im Jahr in die Alpen kommt sieht das sicherlich anders aus.

Wie schon geschrieben: SELBSTEINSCHÄTZUNG ist der Schlüssel


----------



## scylla (28. August 2015)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Mir persönlich fallen die Höhenmeter in den Alpen auch leichter als die gleichen Höhenmeter auf viele Anstiege verteilt im Mittelgebirge.
> 
> Ist aber sicher Trainingssache. Ich habe eben in den Alpen mit dem Mountainbiken begonne und fahre auch hauptsächlich dort.



Wenn's ums reine Kurbeln geht, geht das glaub den meisten Leuten so, auch Mittelgebirgs-Bewohnern. Zumindest kenn ich niemanden, der es andersrum sagt. Es ist halt einfach eine gleichmäßigere Belastung.

Dafür gibt's in den richtigen Bergen ganz andere Aspekte, die man als Flachlandindianer nicht unbedingt selbstverständlich intus hat.
Tragepassagen zum Beispiel. Kann man auch im Mittelgebirge "trainieren", aber da muss man sich schon zwingen das zu tun ...
Dann noch die Sache mit der Höhe, die für einige Leute auch nicht so ganz ohne ist. Ich hab auch schon gehört, dass jemand oberhalb von 800müN nachts kein Auge zukriegt. Da wird's dann auch Tags beim Radeln sehr mühsam, wenn man ne Woche lang kaum oder schlecht schläft.
Man muss es halt einfach mal ausprobiert haben, um zu wissen, was für einen selber ein Problem darstellt, oder was überhaupt kein Thema ist. Theorie oder Mittelgebirgs-Praxis hilft da leider nur sehr bedingt.


----------



## cschaeff (29. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Dann noch die Sache mit der Höhe, die für einige Leute auch nicht so ganz ohne ist. Ich hab auch schon gehört, dass jemand oberhalb von 800müN nachts kein Auge zukriegt. Da wird's dann auch Tags beim Radeln sehr mühsam, wenn man ne Woche lang kaum oder schlecht schläft.



800 müNN und dann Schlafstörungen? Das ist krass! Ich merk am ersten Tag so ab 1500 müNN schnelleren Puls und etwas Kurzatmigkeit. Spätestens am dritten Tag ist alles Paletti. Hab auf der Bindelweghütte (2400 müNN) geschlafen wie in Abrahams Schoß. Ist wohl individuell sehr verschieden. Kann man nur ausprobieren.


----------



## beetle (29. August 2015)

Ja, das mit der Höhe ist individuell verschieden. Ich war neulich schon eine Woche auf bis auf 3400 oben. Dann habe ich mich mit Freunden getroffen und wir haben die erste Nach auf 2400 geschlafen. Ich war der einzige der nicht gut geschlafen hatte. Die anderen kamen direkt aus Deutschland angereist. Hätte ich so nicht vermutet.


----------



## Carsten (30. August 2015)

Beim klassischen Alpencross sollte Höhe kein allzugroßes Problem darstellen... Man startet ja nicht am ersten Tag auf 3000 Meter, sondern erreicht größere Höhen wenn überhaupt erst nach ein paar Tagen. 
Ein wichtiges Thema kommt meiner Ansicht nach in der Diskussion noch zu kurz: alpine Fahrtechnik. Oberhalb der Baumgrenze befahren wir in der Regel sensible Wege. Dort (bzw generell immer!) sollte man auf keinen Fall Kurven abschneiden oder mit blockiertem Hinterrad rum rutschen. 
Oft ist es in den Bergen besser zu einfach mal abzusteigen und zu schieben als den Weg zu beschädigen. 
Optimal ist es bereits zu Hause die richtige Fahrtechnik zu trainieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (30. August 2015)

@Carsten gut beschrieben!


----------



## scylla (30. August 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> Generell immer sollte man auf keinen Fall Kurven abschneiden oder mit blockiertem Hinterrad rum rutschen.
> Oft ist es überall besser einfach mal abzusteigen und zu schieben als den Weg zu beschädigen.



ich hab das mal korrigiert 
Hat für mich nichts mit den Alpen oder irgendwelchen speziellen Bergen zu tun, sondern das ist einfach eine Grundregel, die im Mittelgebirge und auch im Flachland genauso gelten sollte.


----------



## Hofbiker (30. August 2015)

Big Hands for scylla  und Carsten und für den Thread - Ersteller cschaeff 

Teilweise  ist man bei diesem Thread vom Thema abgekommen aber in Summe viele wichtige Informationen dabei!


----------



## Fubbes (30. August 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Im Prinzip wurde schon alles gesagt. Wenn man nicht Gefahr laufen will, den teuer bezahlten Alpencross abbrechen zu müssen, sollte man zusammengefasst
> 
> 1. schon einmal in den Alpen in größerer Höhe sich belastet haben, um sicherzugehen, das man keine besonderen Höhenanpassungsprobleme hat
> 2. dabei geschaut haben, wie es mit Höhenangst aussieht, damit man auf ausgesetzen Passagen oder Tragen auf Tritten keine Probleme bekommt
> ...


Ohne deinen letzten Satz wäre ich geneigt gewesen, in fast allen Punkten zu widersprechen. Vielleicht ist es aber ok, auf solche Sachen hinzuweisen, damit man mit Bedacht die richtige geführte Tour wählt (habe da keine Erfahrung).

Organisiert man selbst, ist bei der richtigen Einstandstour (z.B. Joe-Route) all das kaum erforderlich. Eine Tour in den Alpen ist wirklich kein Höchstrisikounternehmen.

Vielleicht mal meine eigene Story. Ich bin auf meine erste Tour (12 Tage) ohne auch nur einen Tag mit dem Radl vorher in den Alpen gewesen zu sein. Die Anstiege haben mich tatsächlich erschreckt, aber nach dem ersten Berg wurde es zu Gewohnheit. Fahrtechnik, Fehlanzeige, wurde aber nach ein paar Tagen besser (Radl hatte 70 mm Elastomere an der Front, wurde nach Dauerregen aber zum Starrbike). Mehrtägiger Dauerregen ohne gescheite Regenkleidung kann frustrierend sein, aber ich habe unterwegs aufgerüstet. Rucksack hatte Minimum 10 kg. Mein Kumpel hatte noch ne Jeans dabei und ein paar Turnschuhe am Rucksack baumeln.
Wegen zuviel Restschnee (es war Mitte Juni) konnten wir nach Aussage Einheimischer nicht über den Krimmler Tauern und haben deswegen auch einen alternativen Weg genommen (mussten die fertige Tour aus dem Magazin massiv umplanen). Wir waren naiv, aber nicht dumm. Kompletter (kurzer) Bericht dazu ist auch auf meiner Seite (Tour 1997). 

Alles zusammen habe ich auf dieser ersten Tour so viel Erfahrung gesammelt, wie bei keiner anderen. Man muss nicht alles vorab kalkulieren, sich unterwegs aber zu helfen wissen und auf hohes Risiko verzichten. 

Sehr wichtig nach diesen Erfahrungen finde ich die mentale Stärke, also der Wille, die Tour zu machen. Damit übersteht man so Einiges. Sonst hätten wir sicherlich abgebrochen.
Außerdem ist es gut, wenn einer im Team die Führung hat. Das fehlte bei mir bei den ersten Touren, weshalb es immer mal wieder zu Auseinandersetzungen im Team kam.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## --- (30. August 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Sehr wichtig nach diesen Erfahrungen finde ich die mentale Stärke, also der Wille, die Tour zu machen. Damit übersteht man so Einiges.



Ihr hattet Glück. Ansonsten habt ihr genau die gleichen Fehler gemacht wie die Leute die deswegen in Bergnot geraten. Nur soviel: Eine klitzkleine Verletzung reicht aus und die mentale Stärke ist futsch.....im Dauerregen ohne Regenkleidung und Jeans aus Baumwolle.


----------



## Livanh (30. August 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Im Prinzip wurde schon alles gesagt. Wenn man nicht Gefahr laufen will, den teuer bezahlten Alpencross abbrechen zu müssen, sollte man zusammengefasst
> 
> 1. schon einmal in den Alpen in größerer Höhe sich belastet haben, um sicherzugehen, das man keine besonderen Höhenanpassungsprobleme hat
> 2. dabei geschaut haben, wie es mit Höhenangst aussieht, damit man auf ausgesetzen Passagen oder Tragen auf Tritten keine Probleme bekommt
> ...




Also sowas wirst du kaum einfach so bei einem normalen gebuchten AX kriegen. Tragesücke, S3 etc sicher alles vereinzelt aber nicht als Tagesanforderung. Ein stinknormaler geführter AX stellt definitiv nicht solche Anforderungen, der wäre schlicht und ergreifend für 95% aller Teilnehmer nicht durchführbar.


----------



## cschaeff (30. August 2015)

Livanh schrieb:


> Also sowas wirst du kaum einfach so bei einem normalen gebuchten AX kriegen. Tragesücke, S3 etc sicher alles vereinzelt aber nicht als Tagesanforderung. Ein stinknormaler geführter AX stellt definitiv nicht solche Anforderungen, der wäre schlicht und ergreifend für 95% aller Teilnehmer nicht durchführbar.


Geht ja in dem thread auch eher um selbsorganisierte Unternehmungen und damit verbundene Gefahren. Was kommerzielle Touren angeht, geb ich Dir recht, obwohl es auch da Ausnahmen gibt (z. B. Achim Zahn, der hatte schon  wilde Dinger in den Westalpen bei seinen geführten Touren dabei wie Colle del Carro oder Col de Riedmatten).


----------



## Livanh (30. August 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Geht ja in dem thread auch eher um selbsorganisierte Unternehmungen und damit verbundene Gefahren. Was kommerzielle Touren angeht, geb ich Dir recht, obwohl es auch da Ausnahmen gibt (z. B. Achim Zahn, der hatte schon  wilde Dinger in den Westalpen bei seinen geführten Touren dabei wie Colle del Carro oder Col de Riedmatten).


im zitierten post schreibt er speziell was man braucht für einen geführten ax. sicher gibts auch anfordernde geführte touren, die starten dann aber auch nicht mit komplett unbekannten teilnehmern.


----------



## Fubbes (30. August 2015)

--- schrieb:


> Ihr hattet Glück. Ansonsten habt ihr genau die gleichen Fehler gemacht wie die Leute die deswegen in Bergnot geraten. Nur soviel: Eine klitzkleine Verletzung reicht aus und die mentale Stärke ist futsch.....im Dauerregen ohne Regenkleidung und Jeans aus Baumwolle.


Ließ vielleicht mal meinen ganzen Bericht. Wir hatten kein Glück, eher ziemliches Pech. Ich mache das jetzt seit 20 Jahren und hatte nie wieder so schlechtes Wetter. Eigentlich haben wir damals alles richtig gemacht. Und keiner ist mit Jeans gefahren
gefahren. Das war die Abendgarderobe im Rucksack. Die Regenjacke kam auch ziemlich schnell dazu. Trotzdem braucht man schon einen ganzen Schuss Motivation, um auf der ersten Tour drei bis vier Tage Dauerregen zu ertragen. Höchster Punkt war knapp 2000, also völlig unkritisch. Den hohen Pass haben wir extra ausgelassen. 

Das Masseninternet, um die Leute verrückt zu machen, kam zum Glück erst ein paar Jahre später.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand der Erfahreneren hier irgendwelche Anekdoten vom "ersten Mal", die zum Thema passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (30. August 2015)

@Fubbes
Wenn Ihr spontan die Tour umplanen konntet, hattet Ihr euch ja zumindest vorher mit Alternativen vertraut gemacht, nehme ich an? Viele haben nur den Plan A im Kopf und können nicht improvisieren. Anstatt eine sinnvolle (zahmere) Alternative zu wählen ist es dann oft eine Alles-oder-Nichts Entscheidung (weiterfahren oder komplett aufgeben). Wenn dann noch Gruppendynamik dazukommt (keiner will das Weichei sein), wirds auch schnell mal heikel.
Ihr hattet zu diesem Zeitpunkt zwar noch keine Alpine Erfahrung, aber genügend gesunden Hausverstand, das ist allemal viel wert.
Ohne jemanden verrückt machen zu wollen:
Bei faz.net ist aktuell ein Bericht über tödliche Bergunfälle in den Alpen. Allein 7 Tote nur an diesem Wochenende.


----------



## Fubbes (30. August 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr spontan die Tour umplanen konntet, hattet Ihr euch ja zumindest vorher mit Alternativen vertraut gemacht, nehme ich an?


Nein, der Besitzer eines Radlgeschäfts hat's uns erklärt. Ich habe zwar immer Karten dabei (auch heute noch), aber die Umfahrung war zu großräumig. Bei der Planung hatte ebenfalls keiner von uns mit so etwas gerechnet. 


cschaeff schrieb:


> Ohne jemanden verrückt machen zu wollen:
> Bei faz.net ist aktuell ein Bericht über tödliche Bergunfälle in den Alpen. Allein 7 Tote nur an diesem Wochenende.


Machst du nicht. Das waren vermutlich keine Radlfahrer. Ich halte Mountainbiken für einen der ungefährlichsten extremeren Bergsportarten, weil man normalerweise nicht in unwegsamstem Gelände oder Eis unterwegs ist (einige, die diesen Thread verfolgen mal ausgenommen  )
Oben wurde ja schon geschrieben, das vielleicht mehr Radlfahrer bei der Anreise mit dem Auto verunglücken, als beim Biken.


----------



## cschaeff (30. August 2015)

Waren viele Wanderer dabei auf zwar ausgesetzten, aber nicht extremen Touren. Ist dann vermutlich auch viel Pech dabei. Aber auch wieder ein Toter ohne Ausrüstung im Klettersteig. Das war dann leider nicht nur Pech.
Und die Klettersteige werden ja mittlerweile auch schon von bikern unsicher gemacht...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (30. August 2015)

Gruppenzwang!?  Kenn ich zum Glück nicht.  Wenn ich was nicht will oder eine andere Ansicht hab dann ist und bleibt  das auch dabei.  Mir ist da auch egal was andere dann sagen.
Mein Freundeskreis hat sich dran gewöhnt, andere haben ein Problem damit.

Noch dazu hänge ich an meinem Leben,  deshalb hab ich auch das Motorrad fahren aufgeben. Das war das einzige wo ich beim fahren keinen selbsterhaltungstrieb hatte. Da bin ich auf unbekannten Strecken auch mal blind anderen Fahrern hinterher ohne das ich wusste was kommt. Ich wusste damals nur das ich dem Fahrer vor mir vertraue , das ist dann genau das was einem umbringen kann. 
Egal ob mit dem Motorrad , beim wandern oder biken.  

Selber denken, nicht nur auf andere hören und auch mal eine andere Meinung haben und eventuell mal durchsetzen ist da deutlich intelligenter.


----------



## Hofbiker (30. August 2015)

@Pizzaplanet
Wer sich auf andere verlässt, ist meistens der Verlierer!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (30. August 2015)

@Hofbiker 
Nur lernt es heute scheinbar nicht mehr jeder seine eigene Meinung zu haben und diese auch mal durchzusetzen.  Da hat mich meine Zeit beim Bund geprägt. 
Als Mannschafter hab ich mich öfter gegenüber meinem vorgesetzten durchgesetzt.
War zwar nicht immer einfach aber wenn ich einer anderen Ansicht war habe ich es vorgetragen und oft war das gut so.
Kam zwar nicht jeder drauf klar aber trotzdem  hatte ich ein sehr gutes ansehen bei meinen vorgesetzten und damit ein gutes Leben beim Bund. 

Genauso halte ich es heute auch bei meinem Arbeitgeber.
Klappt prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommski (31. August 2015)

Eine nüchterne, sachliche und analytische Diskussion ist mir bei der Entscheidungsfindung allemal lieber als eine emotional aufgeladene bei der irgendjemand versucht seine Meinung durchzudrücken.


----------



## sub-xero (31. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand. Ich könnte wetten, unter den paar hundert ist gerade mal ein Biker, und gar keiner davon auf einem AlpenX. Das würde man hier sofort in tausend Threads und Nachrichtenmeldungen mitbekommen.



Das ist wahr, mir sind spontan auch keine tödlichen Ausgänge bekannt. Unerfreuliche Abbrüche aber ohne Ende. Sei es wegen Erschöpfung, Verletzung, Wetter oder Materialdefekt.
Davon erfährt man aber meist nichts, weil es nicht in den Medien landet und sich der Betroffene normalerweise damit nicht im Internet brüstet.


----------



## Hofbiker (31. August 2015)

@Pizzaplanet das ist gut so, dass jeder zu seiner Meinung steht.

Leider haben wir zu viele Analakrobaten die zum persönlichen Fortkommen überall JA und AMEN sagen. Und auf den anderen wird keine Rücksicht genommen.


----------



## cschaeff (31. August 2015)

kommski schrieb:


> Eine nüchterne, sachliche und analytische Diskussion ist mir bei der Entscheidungsfindung allemal lieber als eine emotional aufgeladene bei der irgendjemand versucht seine Meinung durchzudrücken.


Geht mir genauso. Dafür braucht es aber auch kompromissfähige Leute, die bereit sind, eigene Positionen aufzugeben. Zudem ist es in einer Notsituation meist hektisch, da hat keiner Muße, einen Debattierclub zu eröffnen. Am besten läuft es meiner Erfahrung nach, wenn sich die Teilnehmer etwas besser kennen und sich auf einen "Anführer" einigen, der das letzte Wort hat. Dieser sollte sich seine Position allerdings auch verdient haben (z. B. durch viel Erfahrung, soziale Intelligenz...) und von allen akzeptiert sein. Bei geführten Touren ist das naturgemäß der Guide, bei selbstorganisierten Unternehmungen sollte eine ähnliche Struktur bereits im Vorfeld klar sein, um Rebereien zu vermeiden. Nichts ist nerviger, als in einer Notsituation auch noch Kompetenzgerangel oder Hahnenkämpfe zu erleben.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (31. August 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso. Dafür braucht es aber auch kompromissfähige Leute, die bereit sind, eigene Positionen aufzugeben. Zudem ist es in einer Notsituation meist hektisch, da hat keiner Muße, einen Debattierclub zu eröffnen. Am besten läuft es meiner Erfahrung nach, wenn sich die Teilnehmer etwa besser kennen und sich auf einen "Anführer" festlegen, der das letzte Wort hat. Dieser sollte sich seine Position allerdings auch verdient haben (z. B. durch viel Erfahrung, soziale Intelligenz...) und von allen akzeptiert sein. Bei geführten Touren ist das naturgemäß der Guide, bei selbstorganisierten Unternehmungen sollte eine ähnliche Struktur bereits im Vorfeld klar sein, um Rebereien zu vermeiden. Nichts ist nerviger, als in einer Notsituation auch noch Kompetenzgerangel oder Hahnenkämpfe zu erleben.


Klingt fast so wie es beim Bund ist 

Zumindest bei uns war das so.
Bei anderen laufen die auf Befehl über die Klippe wie die Lemminge.

Wir hatten auch schon den Fall das der eigentliche Führer vor Ort, Offizier, vom Rangnidrigerem Hauptfeldwebel abgelöst wurde.  Geht dann ganz schnell wenn der andere in Moment genau weiß wie zu handeln oder was zu machen ist.


----------



## aufgehts (31. August 2015)

unterm allalinhorn...
hat mit alpinen gefahren eigentlich nix zu tun...
eher mit ,,möchte gern ,,
wirklich gefahren sind die sicherlich das allerwenigste...


----------



## aufgehts (31. August 2015)

,


----------



## Pizzaplanet (31. August 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> sorry,
> ausgerechnet beim bund lernt MANN immer noch KLAPPE HALTEN.....
> zu meiner zeit nannte sich das kriegsdienstverweigern....


Wenn du das so siehst....  Du musst das ja besser wissen wie es bei mir war 

Immer diese klugscheißer hier die alles besser wissen.


----------



## aufgehts (31. August 2015)

du bist sozusagen ein beispiel 
der ,,intelligenten-wehrhaften-mitläufer,
die was für,s leben gelernt haben...

mein beileid.....


----------



## Pizzaplanet (31. August 2015)

ausser alles besser wissen und beleidigen kannst du ja scheinbar auch nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (31. August 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> unterm allalinhorn...
> hat mit alpinen gefahren eigentlich nix zu tun...
> eher mit ,,möchte gern ,,


Zumindest das Bild erinnert an die Cevedale-Tour von Harald Philipp und Martin Falkner, wurde ja hier im Forum auch kontrovers diskutiert. Die beiden haben natürlich sehr viel Erfahrung auch in dem Gelände, aber Dein Bild zeigt, dass so Berichte auch Nachahmer auf den Plan rufen, die u. U. nicht so richtig wissen, was sie machen. Spaltenstürze sind am Cevedale keine Seltenheit.

Noch was: Der Thread war (bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen) bislang angenehm sachlich, informativ und frei von Anfeindungen und Animositäten. Weiter so!


----------



## kommski (1. September 2015)

Der Thread ist sehr informativ, vorallem dann wenn es um konkrete Beispiele geht. Vielleicht kann man einen Blick über den Tellerrand werfen und sich an der Prepperszene orientieren, welche Notsituationen simulieren um für den Ernstfall gewappnet zu sein.

Dann würde ich die Frage in den Raum werfen: Welche Notsituation bzw. kritische Situation könnten einem Alpencrosser oder einer Gruppe widerfahren und wie reagiert man konkret in diesem Fall?

Zwei Beispiele wurden genannt Unwetter/Gewitter und Schneefeldquerung.

@sub-xero nannte noch mögliche Szenarios für kritische Situationen die meiner Meinung das Gruppengefüge negativ beeinflussen können:


sub-xero schrieb:


> Unerfreuliche Abbrüche aber ohne Ende. Sei es wegen Erschöpfung, Verletzung, Wetter oder Materialdefekt...


----------



## scylla (1. September 2015)

kommski schrieb:


> Dann würde ich die Frage in den Raum werfen: Welche Notsituation bzw. kritische Situation könnten einem Alpencrosser oder einer Gruppe widerfahren und wie reagiert man konkret in diesem Fall?
> 
> Zwei Beispiele wurden genannt Unwetter/Gewitter und Schneefeldquerung.



- Verletzungen: Notfall-Rufnummern und geladenes Handy griffbereit haben, Erstehilfekurs, Erstehilfe-Tasche (incl Schmerztabletten, Rettungsdecke)
- jemand kommt in Schwierigkeiten (Kraft geht aus/Hungerast, Höhenprobleme, Höhenangst): gegenseitig Hilfe leisten (niemand wird allein zurück gelassen), Riegel oder Gels dabei haben, falls es nicht anders geht Tourabbruch und auf AX mit motorisierten Verkehrsmitteln zum nächsten Etappenziel weiter falls möglich, ansonsten umplanen
- Zeit verschätzt - Dunkelheit: gute Lampe im Rucksack? Wenn nicht zum nächsten Hauptweg und runter vom Berg.
- technischer Defekt am Berg: Material für Notreparaturen im Rucksack (ggf in der Gruppe aufgeteilt), technisches Knowhow/"McGuyver-Strategien"


----------



## Pizzaplanet (1. September 2015)

Erste Hilfe Kurse auffrischen 

Verbandmaterial dabei? Schmerztabletten?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> - Verletzungen: Notfall-Rufnummern und geladenes Handy griffbereit haben, ...



Oft hilft das Handy nichts, weil man kein Netz hat. Gut ist es dann, jemanden zu finden, der entweder wo hin fährt, wo Empfang ist oder jemanden bitten, beim Verletzten zu bleiben. In abgelegeren Gegenden ist es ratsam, auch für solche Fälle eine Rettungsdecke dabei zu haben, denn aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass man bei Knochenbrüchen eklatant zu frieren anfängt.


----------



## scylla (1. September 2015)

guter Punkt mit dem Erstehilfe-Material. Oben ergänzt.


----------



## zweiheimischer (1. September 2015)

erste hilfe material...

na, was kommt am häufigsten vor:

schnitt-, schürfwunden. vorrangig.

also:
an erster stelle vor allen pflaster- bandagen- etc-zeugs, was viele kiloweise mitführen (verbinden kann ich auch mit einem taschentuch und einem kleidungsstück...): wunddesinfektion. pins etc können einem schöne infektionen zufügen, vor allem wenn kuhscheisse oder sonstige hinterlassenschaften diverser viecher am schuh/pedal etc sind.
btw: mit einem schlauch kann man rel gut einen druckverband anlegen, falls mal mehr saft ausdringen sollte. aber bitte nit komplett abbinden!

sonst würd ichs nicht übertreiben. denn auch ein schwerer rucksack ist ein risiko...
vll eine gute schere (um haut- oder sonstige verletzungsbedingt überstehende teile zu entfernen), pinzette (kleine steine, holzteile, kleidungsreste entfernen); wasser (ausschwemmen, flasche besser und zielsicherer dosierbar als eine trinkblase - wenn man mit dem vollen mund ausspülen will, dann bitte der patient selber ;-) ). wundauflage. tape. mit einem tape kann ich sehr viel anfangen, sogar finger etc schienen.

prellungen, brüche etc: finger und anderes kleinzeugs: ruhigstellen, evtl schienen. gröbere sachen: als laie kann man im normalfall eh nix machen. selbst die schmerztabletten, die ihr so bekommt, sind da für nix.
hier: gut zureden, richtig lagern, primitive erstversorgung, erleichterung schaffen. hilfe rufen/holen. verletzten ist meist kalt, also: rettungsdecke, gwand der anderen teilnehmer.


vll auch nicht blöd für bestimmte personen: antihistaminika, für empfindliche personen. aber bitte mit dem arzt vorher abklären.


----------



## RedOrbiter (1. September 2015)

Kleines Erlebnis aktuell > passend zum Thema Alpines Verhalten/Erfahrung...
Bergtour Gestern (ohne Velo)
Abstieg vom Gipfel.
Unter mir zwei langsame ältere Berggänger.
Ich lasse Denen bewusst Abstand (1) und warte bis zum sicheren Sattel (2) wo ich Sie dann problemlos überhole und auch zwei drei freundliche Worte wechsle.
Als ich gerade am Ausstieg (3) der kleinen Kletterstelle unter dem Sattel bin, höre ich es ob mir rumpeln und ich springe unmittelbar zur Seite...
Ich sehe noch wie ein Kopfgrosser Stein ob meinem vorherigen Standort steckenbleibt. Riesiges Glück gehabt...
Weiter oben sehe ich die Ursache - Ein "Express Bergsteiger" hat die älteren beiden Berggänger in der Engstelle überholt und hat dadurch den runter fallenden Stein losgetreten.
Dem Dummkopf werfe ich voll von Adrenalin wütend an den Kopf, dass dies garantiert kein korrektes Alpines Verhalten ist.
Der entschuldigt sich und zieht weiter...




Steinschlag an Engstelle


RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. September 2015)

Das ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass einem die ganze Erfahrung nichts nützt, wenn einem Anderen sein Fehlverhalten nicht bewusst ist. Freunde haben das beim Skitourengehen auch schon oft erleben müssen.
Ich hoffe, du hattest aber trotzdem bis dahin eine schöne Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (1. September 2015)

Ist beim Autofahren auch nicht anders. Man kann noch so achtsam sein, wenn ein anderer Mist baut, nutzt das nämlich nix.
Trotzdem kann man durch die eigene Vorsicht die Gefahr ein bisschen reduzieren und sich aus den Durchschnittswerten der Statistiken herausmogeln.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (1. September 2015)

So schwer ist ein kleines erste Hilfe Set nun auch wieder nicht das es den Bock fett macht.
Dazu ein paar klammerpflaster, Desinfektionsmittel und 10x 800er ibo und gut ist.
Schmerztabletten, hohe Dosierung, hab ich als Migränekandidat immer dabei. 
Schmerzmittel würde ich einem mit akuter Verletzung wie einem Bruch eh nicht geben, aber bei Prellungen z.B. Kann das schon hilfreich sein 


Dazu mitreisende über eventuelle Allergien,  Unverträglichkeiten informieren.  Nicht ganz unwichtig. Gib mir Penicillin und ich bin begeistert 

Vielleicht tut es auch eine Infokarte wo solche Sachen drauf stehen.

Traubenzucker nimmt auch nicht viel Platz weg und ist nicht verkehrt.


----------



## scylla (1. September 2015)

Eigentlich sollte man bei solchem steilen Terrain ja wenigstens vorsichtshalber abwarten bis unterhalb keiner ist, bevor man irgendwelchen Manöver startet, bei denen man potentiell Steine auslösen könnte. Also halt nicht nur auf seine unmittelbare Umgebung achten sondern auch auch auf das Vorgehen unterhalb.
Und eigentlich sollte man wenigstens sofort warnend rufen, falls man es dann doch geschafft hat, einen Stein oder sonstigen Gegenstand auf die Reise zu schicken. Wenn es nur steil aber nicht senkrecht ist, kann die Vorwarnung reichen, damit der unter einem das Übel kommen sieht und zur Seite hüpfen kann.
Manche Leute sind halt zu sehr mit sich selber beschäftigt.
Ich glaub nach so einem Schreck hätte ich den Verursacher auch erst mal ordentlich zusammengefaltet.

In etwas schwierigerem (steilerem) Terrain ist Steinschlag imho eh eine der unberechenbarsten Gefahren beim Bergradeln oder anderen Sommer-Aktivitäten. Weil es unerwartet kommt und weil man es selbst mit noch so großer Vorsicht nicht vermeiden kann, wenn es von jemand anders ausgelöst wird.


----------



## zweiheimischer (1. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> In etwas schwierigerem (steilerem) Terrain ist Steinschlag imho eh eine der unberechenbarsten Gefahren beim Bergradeln oder anderen Sommer-Aktivitäten. Weil es unerwartet kommt und weil man es selbst mit noch so großer Vorsicht nicht vermeiden kann, wenn es von jemand anders ausgelöst wird.



das unterschreib ich sofort. zu fuss kann ich bei mir (fast) ausschließen, was loszutreten, aber beim fahren überholen mich immer wieder selbst losgelöste steine. vll auch eine frage der fahrtechnik, an der zu feilen wäre....


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. September 2015)

Weil die Rettungsdecke erwähnt wurde: statt der hab ich lieber einen superleichten und kleinen Notbiwaksack aus ähnlichem Material im Gepäck (sofern nicht ohnehin einen vollwertigen Biwaksack dabei habe). Gleich leicht, aber viel sinnvollere Sackform.

100g, die einen Freund nach gerissenen Bändern in beiden Knien nach einem Sturz auf Skitour schon vor einer Erfrierung bewahrt haben.

http://www.amazon.de/Unbekannt-Notfall-Schlaf-und-Rettungssack/dp/B0058I6U76/ref=pd_bxgy_200_img_y
http://www.bergfreunde.de/mountain-equipment-ultralite-bivi-biwaksack/

Aha, gibt's endlich auch als 2er-Variante (SL2): http://www.bergfreunde.de/lacd-bivy-bag-super-light-biwaksack/


----------



## Mausoline (1. September 2015)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> .....
> Aha, gibt's endlich auch als 2er-Variante (SL2): http://www.bergfreunde.de/lacd-bivy-bag-super-light-biwaksack/



In den Anfangs AX-Jahren hatten wir den noch in der 1kg-Variante dabei und hat sich in stundenlangem Gewitterregen auch bewährt.
Inzwischen ersetzt durch nen Notbiwaksack.

Eine Stirnlampe ist auch immer dabei.

Übers Erste-Hilfe-Packerl gabs schon mal nen Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (1. September 2015)

Thema Steinschlaggefahr durch die Begeher/Befahrer: 
In der Gruppe möglichst geringe Abstände halten, auch vertikal:
Grund: Ein Stein gewinnt mir zunehmender Fallhöhe/zurückgelegtem Weg an Geschwindigkeit und Durchschlagskraft.
Hier ist die oft geübte Neigung zum Abstandhalten fehl am platz.


----------



## Mausoline (1. September 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> ....
> Grund: Ein Stein gewinnt mir zunehmender Fallhöhe/zurückgelegtem Weg an Geschwindigkeit und Durchschlagskraft.
> Hier ist die oft geübte Neigung zum Abstandhalten fehl am platz.



....und verändert urplötzlich seine Fliegrichtung...immer wieder...und nicht abschätzbar


----------



## wieman01 (2. September 2015)

Wir könnten uns auch einmal dem Thema Ersatzteile und Werkzeug widmen:

Ersatzschlauch & Schlauchflickzeug

Mantelflicken

Multifunktionswerkzeug (mit Nippelspanner, Kettennieter, etc.)

Ersatzkettenglied
Kettennieten
Zwei paar Ersatzbremsbeläge
Schaltauge
3 Ersatzspeichen
1 Paar Ersatz-Cleats

Luftpumpe
Eventuell Federgabelpumpe
Kabelbinder in versch. Größen

Kettenöl oder -wachs
Montageöl (z.B. Brunox)
(Schweizer) Taschenmesser
Musste ich alles schon einsetzen, bin aber für neue Ideen offen! Ich habe mir auch eine Aluminiumstange zurechtgezimmert, die ich Rucksack trage, falls sich einmal mein Dämpfer verabschieden sollte. Dann wird kurzfristig mein Fully zu einem Hardtail.


----------



## Fubbes (2. September 2015)

Ersatz-Schaltzug
Reepschnur (ca. 1m)
Stabiles Klebeband (z.b. Panzertape)


----------



## knogi (2. September 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Stabiles Klebeband (z.b. Panzertape)


Hat bei uns letztes Jahr einen Mantelflicken ersetzt. War aber zum Glück nicht mehr weit...


----------



## Fubbes (2. September 2015)

knogi schrieb:


> Hat bei uns letztes Jahr einen Mantelflicken ersetzt. War aber zum Glück nicht mehr weit...


Für längere Strecken taugt das alleine auch nicht als Mantelflicken, da sich das irgendwann rausdrückt. In Kombination mit einem harten und sehr flachen Stück Plastik geht es so aber auch dauerhaft.


----------



## scylla (2. September 2015)

ersetze Schweizer Taschenmesser durch Leatherman mit anständiger Zange. Die ist für diverse Dinge sehr nützlich.
Plastikstück für Mantelflicken: abgelaufene Kreditkarte z.B.


diverse Schrauben (wir haben schon Cleatschrauben, Bremssattelschrauben, Schrauben an den Griff-Lockringen, Flaschenhalterschrauben, Sattelklemmschrauben... verloren auf Tour , seitdem ist von den gängigsten Schrauben alles zumindest in einfacher Ausführung im Rucksack)
Ventilinsert für franz. Ventil (ja, auch das kann man kaputt machen nicht nur beim Pumpen sondern auch beim Fahren)


----------



## wieman01 (2. September 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ersatz-Schaltzug
> Reepschnur (ca. 1m)
> Stabiles Klebeband (z.b. Panzertape)


Ja, Panzertape ist in der Tat eine gute Sache. Eine komplette Rolle ist jedoch schwer, daher habe ich damit immer gehadert...

Wozu kann man die Reepschnur gebrauchen?


----------



## wieman01 (2. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ersetze Schweizer Taschenmesser durch Leatherman mit anständiger Zange. Die ist für diverse Dinge sehr nützlich.
> Plastikstück für Mantelflicken: abgelaufene Kreditkarte z.B.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, wir hatten sogar schon einen Fall, bei dem sich eine Schraube des Fully-Hinterbaus verabschiedet hatte. Glücklicherweise hatten wir Kabelbinder dabei, so dass der arme Kerl bis zum nächsten Bikeshop rollen konnte.

*Mein Tipp für Wartung vor der Tour:* Alle(!) Schrauben mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anziehen und gegebenenfalls Loctite verwenden. Dann sollte man keinerlei Probleme haben (von den Cleats einmal abgesehen). Außerdem neue Mäntel aufziehen und die alten nur für Trainingstouren zu Hause verwenden.


----------



## Mausoline (2. September 2015)

Jetzt bin ich schon so viele AX und Dolorunden und sonstige Alpentouren gefahren und hab nur einmal (1x) einen Platten gehabt
 Irgendwas mach ich falsch

 Zumindest spar ich Gewicht und Platz im Rucksack wenn ich nicht soviel Ersatzteile mitnehmen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieman01 (2. September 2015)

Ja, man hat die Ersatzteile ja auch nur für alle Eventualitäten dabei. Mehr nicht. Ein fehlendes Teil (z.B. Schaltauge) kann schnell einmal das Ende einer Tour sein.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky L. (2. September 2015)

wieman, 
Man muss ja nicht die ganze rolle Panzerband mitnehmen. Ein bis zwei Meter davon kann man problemlos um die Luftpumpe, eine freie Stelle an Lenker oder Fahrradrahmen etc wickeln, ohne dass es stört.


----------



## Hofbiker (3. September 2015)

Aber langsam geht es am Thema vorbei. 
ALPINE ERFAHRUNG hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mehr Ersatzteile und dgl. zu tun.


----------



## zweiheimischer (3. September 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich schon so viele AX und Dolorunden und sonstige Alpentouren gefahren und hab nur einmal (1x) einen Platten gehabt
> Irgendwas mach ich falsch
> 
> Zumindest spar ich Gewicht und Platz im Rucksack wenn ich nicht soviel Ersatzteile mitnehmen muss



platten? was ist das?
ich fahr eigentlich jeden tag, und das nicht nur forstweg und samttrails. schlauch, nicht TL.
bilanz heuer: 1 durchschlag, weil ich meinte hinten mit 0,8 auszukommen.

ich denk, du wirst, so wie meine frau und ich, einfach zu wenig sportlich fahren. 

wo wir wieder beim eigentlichen thema, alpine erfahrung, sind:

fahrstil: wenn ich mein bike halb schrotte, mach ich am berg was falsch.

platten = zeit = auch abstrich an die sicherheit
vor jahren sind wir mal zufällig auf eine geguidete partie gestossen, ligurische grennzkammstraße (wir sickerten von der punta m ein). das rudel hat sich eine wahre hatz die straße bergab gegeben, mit dem ergebnis, dass von den in etwa 12 teilnehmern alle 200 m einer geflickt/gewechselt hat (ok, sie hatten HTs, racing ralphs oder sowas). jedenfalls waren wir mit hund (der gemütlich dahintrotten durfte) schneller und sind nicht ins gewitter gekommen. 

ersatzteile u werkzeug: bei uns ist das absolute minimum drin. ersten weil ich sowieso ein technischer volltrottel bin und zweitens sich lieber einmal alle 100 jahre mein bike wieder den berg runterschiebe/trage als zb einen zweiwöchigen AC mit einer halben werkstätte und einem gut sortierten bikeshop am rücken zu absolvieren.
dh pumpe, schlauch, flickzeugs, kabelbinder, multitool, bremsbeläge.

alles andere lässt sich im tal besorgen, und wenn ich mir ein taxi nimm oder einen tag aussetze. schwerer rucksack ist unsicheres fahren. lieber ein blechweckerl mehr im rucksack, das ist dann bei der abfahrt eh leer.


----------



## scylla (3. September 2015)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> platten? was ist das?
> ich fahr eigentlich jeden tag, und das nicht nur forstweg und samttrails. schlauch, nicht TL.
> bilanz heuer: 1 durchschlag, weil ich meinte hinten mit 0,8 auszukommen.
> 
> ich denk, du wirst, so wie meine frau und ich, einfach zu wenig sportlich fahren.



oder einfach zu wenig Wald, zu wenig Brombeeren ... 
Wenn ich drüber nachdenke, hab ich 99% aller Reifen/Laufrad-Defekte die ich je hatte, unterhalb der Baumgrenze geschafft. Ok, das mag daran liegen, dass ich viel zu selten im Jahr drüber komme. Aber auch an feindseligen Dingen wie Ästen, die Speichen und Ventile fressen, und pieksigen Pflanzen, die Löcher in Schläuche bohren wollen.


----------



## Fubbes (3. September 2015)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Ja, Panzertape ist in der Tat eine gute Sache. Eine komplette Rolle ist jedoch schwer, daher habe ich damit immer gehadert...
> 
> Wozu kann man die Reepschnur gebrauchen?


Es gibt auch schmale kleine Taperollen, die sind nicht größer als ne Rolle Tesa.
Zum Einsatz von Reepschnur braucht man nur Stuntzis McGyver Einsätze verfolgen: Kaputter Freilauf, kaputter Hinterbau, ...



Hofbiker schrieb:


> Aber langsam geht es am Thema vorbei.
> ALPINE ERFAHRUNG hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mehr Ersatzteile und dgl. zu tun.


Ich glaube das Thema ist ausdiskutiert.


----------



## scylla (3. September 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Es gibt auch schmale kleine Taperollen, die sind nicht größer als ne Rolle Tesa.



oder einfach von einer großen Rolle etwas abwickeln, z.B. um ein dünnes Stück Plastikrohr o.ä.

Schnur (oder noch besser ein Elastikband) finde ich auch unabhängig von Reparaturen sehr praktisch wenn die Tragestrecke in ihrer Dauer etwas ätzender wird. Einfach ums Pedal knoten, dann kann man das Rad auf dem Rücken stabilisieren ohne direkt mit abgewinkeltem Arm dran greifen zu müssen. Hab ich schon deswegen immer im Rucksack stecken.


----------



## gmak (3. September 2015)

Wie bin ich nur die letzten Jahre ohne Panzertape & co durch die Alpen gekommen?


----------



## Fubbes (3. September 2015)

Vermutlich bist du auch ohne alpine Erfahrung durch gekommen. Also könnte man den Thread auch löschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmak (3. September 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Vermutlich bist du auch ohne alpine Erfahrung durch gekommen. Also könnte man den Thread auch löschen



sagen wir mal ich hab viel Glück gehabt...so wie tausende andere auch...puh....


----------



## kommski (3. September 2015)

Weil Reepschnurr genannte wurde, Knoten finde ich dem Zusammenhang sehr interessant.
Ein paar kann man in seinem Wissensschatz aufnehmen.

Achterknoten
Topsegelschotstek/Zeltspanner
Webeleinenstek
Den Webeleinstek kann man mit dem Rundtörn mit zwei halben Schlägen sichern.

Ah den finde ich auch gut
Takling, damit kann man im Notfalle einen gebrochenen Rahmen schienen.


----------



## scylla (3. September 2015)

kommski schrieb:


> Ah den finde ich auch gut
> Takling, damit kann man im Notfalle einen gebrochenen Rahmen schienen.



ich glaub, in dem Fall würde ich trotzdem runter schieben


----------



## Carsten (3. September 2015)

Übrigens ein lesenswerter Artikel: 
http://mobile2.tagesanzeiger.ch/articles/19390762


----------



## Hofbiker (3. September 2015)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Außerdem neue Mäntel aufziehen und die alten nur für Trainingstouren zu Hause verwenden.


was soll den der Schmarrn, wenn einer mehrmals über die Alpen will, wird laut deinem Tipp der Ersatz Reifenbestand unnötig vermehrt.  Ich habe bereits mit einem Satz mehrere AX ohne Platten geschafft


----------



## gmak (3. September 2015)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Noch einmal zum Essen: Ich trage für jeden Alpentag ca. 1.000 Kalorien an Snacks (Proteinriegel, getrocknete Mangos, Nüsse, Stundenfutter, Beef Jerky, etc.) in meinem Rücksack, weil ich zwischen den drei Malzeiten ungefähr zusätzliche 500 Kalorien benötige (aufgrund meiner eigenen Erfahrung). Zusätzlich habe ich in der Regel weitere 1.000 Kalorien dabei, falls das Mittagessen aus irgendwelchen Gründen einmal ausfallen würde.
> 
> Das Gewicht ist natürlich nicht unerheblich, da das gesamte Essen zu Tourbeginn im Rucksack locker 2 kg wiegen kann. Aber da ich weiß, was ich benötige und was ich vertrage, gibt es für mich keine andere Option.
> 
> Essen gehört für mich definitiv auch zur Alpenerfahrung. Auch die ungefähre Vorstellung davon, wo und wann man Mittagessen bekommt oder eben auch nicht.



Wieviele Taschen nimmst du da mit? Ein paar Notriegel lass ich noch durchgehen aber 2kg Extrafutter ist zuviel des Guten. krieg ich gar nicht alles unter.
Wenn ich weiß, dass unterwegs gar nichts kommt, dann nehm ich vom Frühstück noch was mit und futtere das nebenbei.
Eine Mittagseinkehr versuche ich in der Regel zu vermeiden, das macht nur müde, dauert zu lange und bringt mich aus dem Tritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (3. September 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> Übrigens ein lesenswerter Artikel:
> http://mobile2.tagesanzeiger.ch/articles/19390762



«Freiheit heisst für mich, du kannst selbstständig entscheiden. Du bist selber verantwortlich für das, was du entschieden hast.»

Leider hat die eigene Entscheidung IMMER Konsequenzen für andere Menschen, die in die Entscheidung nicht eingebunden waren (Partner, Freunde, Bergrettung, Solidargemeinschaft der Krankenversicherten...). Diese Vorstellung von vollkommener Freiheit ist somit arg verkürzt und romantisch verklärt. Findet die Risikoabwägung ausschließlich mit diesem Freiheitsverständnis ab, ist das sehr egoistisch.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. September 2015)

So, wie die Argumentation in dem Artikel ist, wird ja eher umgekehrt ein Schuh draus; nämlich, dass man mit dem erhöhten Sicherheitsgefühl höhere Risiken eingeht. Ist auch auf´s Biken zu übertragen. Ohne die Vollpanzerung würde wohl kaum einer im Bikepark fahren oder zumindest mit anderer Geschwindigkeit unterwegs sein. Beim Skifahren ist es ja ganz eklatant. Bessere Ski und Helm + Rückprotektor ergeben oft eine riskante Fahrweise, gerade auf der Piste, die leider dann oft "Ungepanzerte" in Mitleidenschaft zieht.
Oder ein anderes Beispiel: Hier wird auch immer das Handy genannt. Viele wagen sich dann an Wege heran, aus denen sie weder vor noch zurück können / trauen. Bequem, man kann ja die Bergrettung rufen, wenn´s schiefgeht. (Die Biker betrifft das eher weniger, ist aber lt. DAV-Statistik bei Bergwandern oder Klettersteiggehern recht oft der Fall).


----------



## zweiheimischer (3. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> oder einfach zu wenig Wald, zu wenig Brombeeren ...



hinter der haustür: 85% des gemeindegebiets sind wald, 10% über der baumgrenze, rest lw und bebaut. viel mehr wald geht net. 
sonstwo: viele verwachsene trails, weil wir oft in wenig begangenen gebieten unterwegs sind.

reifenfrage? 

wobei ich hier niemanden unsere bereifung für einen normalen AC einreden will. das wäre etwas übers ziel geschossen...
aber jetzt sind wir weit weg von der aufgabenstellung.

btw: rahmenbruch, wie oben beschrieben, ich glaub ich zerleg mein bike und häng den rahmen am nächsten wegweiser auf und trag den rest so runter. in jeder hand ein LR und die parts im/am rucksack .
achja, ich hatte schon die ehre eines rahmenbruchs (war zwar "nur" ein massiver riss), und bin den AC (vier tage fehlten) mit riss und schiss fertiggefahren. war eine elende eierei. seither nie mehr carbon.


----------



## scylla (3. September 2015)

Ich finde den Artikel sehr interessant. Er entspricht vielleicht nicht 100% meiner Meinung, aber in den Aussagen von Munter steckt augenscheinlich sehr viel Lebens-"Erfahrung", und man sollte mal drüber nachdenken.

Zum Thema "Panzerung" sag ich jetzt besser nicht zu viel, das ist schon zu oft kontrovers durchgekaut worden.
Nur so viel: ich persönlich bin gerne mal (auch in den Alpen) mit Vollvisierhelm unterwegs. Deswegen gehe ich aber kein höheres Risiko ein als ohne den Gesichtspanzer. Es fällt mir nur auf, dass ich auf ein- und denselben Wegen mit dem zusätzlichen Schutz besser fahre, weil ich eher bereit bin über dem Lenker zu hängen, was die objektive Sicherheit erhöht, anstatt in Notabstiegs-Habacht-Stellung (ja nicht nach vorne fallen und sich die Zähne ausschlagen) hinter dem Hinterrad zu sitzen, was die subjektive Sicherheit vielleicht steigern mag aber die objektive Sicherheit letztendlich ganz stark vermindert. Letztendlich muss es jeder selber wissen.



cschaeff schrieb:


> «Freiheit heisst für mich, du kannst selbstständig entscheiden. *Du bist selber verantwortlich für das, was du entschieden hast.*»
> 
> Leider hat die eigene Entscheidung IMMER Konsequenzen für andere Menschen, die in die Entscheidung nicht eingebunden waren (Partner, Freunde, Bergrettung, Solidargemeinschaft der Krankenversicherten...). Diese Vorstellung von vollkommener Freiheit ist somit arg verkürzt und romantisch verklärt. Findet die Risikoabwägung ausschließlich mit diesem Freiheitsverständnis ab, ist das sehr egoistisch.



Ich glaube nicht, dass diese Aussage dazu auffordern soll, unverantwortliche Entscheidungen zu treffen, weil man sich dann "frei" fühlt. Ich habe das eher so verstanden, dass man sehrwohl frei entscheiden soll, welches Risiko man eingehen will, aber eben sich auch bei der Entscheidung bewusst sein muss, dass man ganz alleine verantwortlich ist für diese Entscheidung und das Risiko ganz alleine und selbstverantwortlich zu tragen hat.
Also eben nicht der Gedanke "ich hab ja ein Handy/Lawinenpiepser dabei, wenn's schief geht wird mich schon jemand retten kommen", sondern erst gründlich abwägen, und dann so handeln, dass man bestenfalls eigenverantwortlich auch selbst mit der Situation zu Recht kommt. Also eben nicht die Konsequenz des eigenen riskanten Handelns auf andere Menschen oder auf die Technik abwälzen, die einen dann schon retten wird.


Ich hatte diesbezüglich letztes Jahr eine recht interessante Situation, nicht "alpin" aber sehr passend zum Thema "Risiko":
Mein Mann und ich waren zu zweit unterwegs und hatten das Auto oben am Trailhead abgestellt. Nach der Abfahrt entschloss ich mich, das Auto zu Fuß abzuholen, mein Mann sollte unten bei den Fahrrädern warten. Da es sich anbot, beschloss ich spontan und ohne größer darüber nachzudenken, beim Hochlaufen einen unbekannten Pfad auf der Karte zu besichtigen. Dabei hatte ich nur meinen Bikerucksack (wegen Trinken) und das GPS-Gerät, kein Handy oder sonstige Ausrüstung. Ich rechnete mit einem ganz normalen leichten Wanderweg. Wie sich nach einigen hundert Metern herausstellte, war dieser Pfad erstens extrem wenig begangen und zweitens sehr steil und stellenweise recht exponiert. Er verlief an der Flanke eines menschenleeren Canyons. Ich verlor immer wieder die Spur, konnte mich aber anhand des Geländes und der Topokarte auf dem GPS-Gerät trotzdem gut orientieren. Immer wieder gab es Kletterpassagen über mehrere Meter hohe Felskanten, die zwar ausreichend Griffe und Tritte boten, und die mir physisch keine Probleme machten, aber doch erhöhte Vorsicht geboten und mental anstrengend waren, da ich alleine und komplett ungesichert war. Ich legte also vor jeder dieser Felskanten ein paar Minuten Pause ein, schaute mir gründlich den Stein an, und legte mir zurecht wo ich am sichersten aufsteigen konnte. Schlussendlich war ich auf einem felsigen Grat angelangt den es längs zu überqueren galt, und in dessen Anschluss eine 70-80° geneigte Wand aus Sandstein über eine Länge von vielleicht 10m längs zu queren war. Es waren klar Tritte und Griffe zu erkennen, die in den Sandstein gehauen waren. Und Haken. Es war technisch überhaupt kein Problem, die Tritt- und Griffmulden waren schön ausgeformt und der Sandstein schien fest, und nach der Felsquerung war relativ deutlich wieder eine erdige Wegspur zu erkennen. Allerdings verlief die Querung (zu) viele Meter oberhalb eines bewachsenen flacheren Hangteils, somit wäre ein Sturz zwar nicht zwingend tödlich gewesen, aber definitiv sehr ungut. Ich war hier definitiv auf mich allein gestellt, es war keine Menschenseele im weiteren Umkreis. Also machte ich erst mal Pause ging den Grat ab, schaute auf die Karte, und überlegte, was zu tun wäre. Weiter war mir zu riskant, nicht alleine und ungesichert. Umdrehen war eine Option, aber keine wirklich nett erscheinende, da ich dann die Felsklettereien vom Aufstieg wieder runter gemusst hätte. Die "schönste" Option erschien mir, einen weglosen Abstieg in den Canyon zu wagen und auf der anderen Seite genauso weglos zum bekannten Abfahrtstrail aufzusteigen. "Schön" deshalb, weil der Abstieg komplett einsehbar etwas flacher und nach einer ganz kurzen unkritischen Kraxelei vom Felsgrat runter dicht mit Büschen und Krüppelbäumchen bewachsen war. Es gab also genügend Halt, Abstürzen konnte man quasi nicht. Dank GPS, Karte und Geländeorientierung klappte die Aktion auch relativ sauber, bis auf deutlich zu viele Kratzer in der Haut durch das dichte Gebüsch, und ich erreichte sicher unseren Abfahrtstrail, den ich dann locker zum Auto hoch joggen konnte.
Wäre ich mit der "Sicherheit" eines Handys mehr Risiko eingegangen? Um ehrlich zu sein: vielleicht ja. Es wäre definitiv ziemlich dämlich gewesen. Aber vielleicht wäre ich weiter gegangen. Letztendlich war "du hast noch nicht mal ein Handy dabei" auch ein Teil meiner Überlegungen, die mich schließlich zum Abbrechen bewogen. Objektiv hätte ein Handy rein gar nichts gebracht, wenn ich abgestürzt wäre, hätte ich im Zweifelsfall entweder nicht mehr telefonieren können, oder hätte keinen Empfang gehabt (oder beides). Dennoch wäre es vielleicht eine trügerische Sicherheit gewesen, die zu mehr Risiko ermutigt hätte, als objektiv vernünftig erschien.
Genau das sagt meiner Meinung nach auch der Artikel aus.


----------



## scylla (3. September 2015)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> reifenfrage?



Baron 2,5 und Minion DHR 

Mit gerissenem Rahmen 4 Tage über die Alpen gurken? Bist du narrisch? Ich glaub mir wär schon beim Hochfahren der kalte Angstschweiß ausgebrochen... und runter... nääää


----------



## zweiheimischer (3. September 2015)

auweh, jetzt sind wir bei der risikodiskussion. das kann endlos werden.
ein paar worte dazu:
jeder von uns hat dazu eine eigene einstellung, eigene denkmuster und eigene handlungsweisen. eine generelle diskussion ist nahezu unmöglich. das haut selbst bei kleinstseminaren nicht hin.

wenn mich einer fragt, ob ich bei einer schitour mit ABS mehr risiko eingeh als ohne, sage ich: nein.
wenn ich länger nachdenke: ja. ich hab mich vergangenen winter selber dabei ertappt. und war echt entsetzt, was man mit bald 30 jahren alpinerfahrung inkl unzähliger aus/weiterbildungen und weit über 2000 schitouren noch immer/zum ersten mal für fehler machen kann:
alleine, betweenworktour, keiner weiss wo/wielange. 40 cm neuschnee, starker wind, sauwetter. berg mir bestens bekannt (jedes jahr so an die 5 befahrungen). aufstieg im sicheren wald. langweilig, zu dicht, zu flach. da gibts doch den hüttenhang. bis 40°. leeseitig. baumfrei. geil, schneller unten. samme eh immer gfahren. am rand wirds schon gehen.
ist gegangen. war leider geil, hat bis ins gesicht gestaubt!

am nächsten tag war ich wieder dort, weils so geil war. der hang nimmer, weils so gefährlich war.

einer der wenigen fälle am berg, wo ohne schaden aus eigenen fehlern lernen kann.


oder, kein nach menschlichem ermessen nach dem derzeitigen stand der lawinenkunde erkennbarer fehler, aber dennoch:

2 kumpel unterwegs. lws 1. frühjahr. überall harter harschdeckel. nordabfahrt. einfahrt 35°, dann auf 600hm zw 30 und kurz 40°. unten trichter. baumfrei. tageserwärmung noch nicht relevant, nacht frostig. also: alles-geht-bedingungen.
beim ersten schwung geht mit einem lauten krach UNTER dem kumpel (als erster einzeln eingefahren) der hang auf der ganzen breite ab. anrisshöhe 50 cm. 700 hm ist das ding runtergegangen. die 2 haben ganz schön blöd geschaut.

restrisiko lässt sich nicht ausschalten.


----------



## zweiheimischer (3. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Baron 2,5 und Minion DHR
> 
> Mit gerissenem Rahmen 4 Tage über die Alpen gurken? Bist du narrisch? Ich glaub mir wär schon beim Hochfahren der kalte Angstschweiß ausgebrochen... und runter... nääää



reifen: gleiche kombi  - manche können halt auch regentropfen ausweichen.... wobei bei uns sauplotschen wachsen und keine brombeeren.  sind halt schon zu alpin.
rahmen: 4 tag bauchweh, bergab schneckentempo. täglich mehrmals rissbegutachtung.


----------



## scylla (3. September 2015)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> jeder von uns hat dazu eine eigene einstellung, eigene denkmuster und eigene handlungsweisen. eine generelle diskussion ist nahezu unmöglich. das haut selbst bei kleinstseminaren nicht hin.



Das wird schon daher nicht hinhauen, weil "Risiko" für jeden wo anders anfängt. Hängt ja nicht nur am "Zufall" (z.B. ob die Lawine abgeht oder ob nix passiert), sondern zu einem großen Teil auch an den eigenen Fähigkeiten, was "riskant" ist und was nicht. Ab da kann's eigentlich nur noch jeder für sich selbst bestimmen, weil das weiß jeder selber am besten.
Jemand der im 9. Grad free solo klettert hätt mich bei der Felsquerung (s.o.) gefragt, wo zum Geier das Problem bei dem Nachmittagsspaziergang ist, und wäre pfeifend ohne Hände drüber gelatscht, oder sowas in der Art.
Und wenn du einen Nichtschwimmer fragst, wird der dir erklären, dass es riskant ist, vom 1m Brett im Freibad zu springen.

Ansonsten passt da sehr gut ein Zitat aus dem Artikel über den Herrn Munter:
_"Das Leben ist an sich lebensgefährlich, von Geburt an"_


----------



## wieman01 (3. September 2015)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> was soll den der Schmarrn, wenn einer mehrmals über die Alpen will, wird laut deinem Tipp der Ersatz Reifenbestand unnötig vermehrt.  Ich habe bereits mit einem Satz mehrere AX ohne Platten geschafft


Risikoeinschätzung ist subjektiv, und der Fahrstil und die Strecken sind unterschiedlich. Meine Reifen halten keine Saison. Mehrere AX wären undenkbar. Aus Deiner Sicht Schmarrn, aus meiner Sicht nach fast 10 Jahren AX Realität.


----------



## wieman01 (3. September 2015)

gmak schrieb:


> Wieviele Taschen nimmst du da mit? Ein paar Notriegel lass ich noch durchgehen aber 2kg Extrafutter ist zuviel des Guten. krieg ich gar nicht alles unter.
> Wenn ich weiß, dass unterwegs gar nichts kommt, dann nehm ich vom Frühstück noch was mit und futtere das nebenbei.
> Eine Mittagseinkehr versuche ich in der Regel zu vermeiden, das macht nur müde, dauert zu lange und bringt mich aus dem Tritt.


Ich habe einen Deuter Trans Alpine mit 30 Litern. Gewicht zu Beginn der Tour: 9 KG. Am Ende 7. 

Ich beneide - ehrlich gesagt - jeden, der nicht so viel Futter mit sich herumschleppen muss. Mich nervt das total, aber mit weniger komme ich echt in Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmak (3. September 2015)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Deuter Trans Alpine mit 30 Litern. Gewicht zu Beginn der Tour: 9 KG. Am Ende 7.
> Ich beneide - ehrlich gesagt - jeden, der nicht so viel Futter mit sich herumschleppen muss. Mich nervt das total, aber mit weniger komme ich echt in Schwierigkeiten.



Kann man trainieren ;-) 
Hab früher auch immer darauf geachtet, dass es mittags eine Einkehrmöglichkeit gibt. Irgendwann merkte ich wie kontraproduktiv stundenlange Mittagspausen mit reichlich Essen eigentlich sind...


----------



## kommski (3. September 2015)

Kommt auf die Mittagspause an. Produktiv bin ich auf Arbeit, in meiner Freizeit pflege ich andere Maßstäbe.


----------



## Hofbiker (4. September 2015)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Risikoeinschätzung ist subjektiv, und der Fahrstil und die Strecken sind unterschiedlich. Meine Reifen halten keine Saison. Mehrere AX wären undenkbar. Aus Deiner Sicht Schmarrn, aus meiner Sicht nach fast 10 Jahren AX Realität.



Vielleicht habe ich was falsch gemacht?
Ich bin letztes Jahr auch 4x über den Alpenhauptkamm gefahren,  daher stehe ich zu meiner Aussage.

Mittlerweile geht's komplett am Thema vorbei, ich denke dieser Thread kann oder sollte dicht gemacht werden.


----------



## beetle (16. September 2015)

Ich muss auch mal was erzählen. Ich denke es passt hier am besten rein. 

Neulich in den Dolomiten. Wir fahren so den Berg hoch. Irgend ein rumpliger Karrenweg in steil. Kommt und eine Dame auf ihrer neuen Hibike Carbon Feile entgegen und hält uns an. Sie braucht ein Inbus, damit sie ihren losen Sattel fest schrauben kann. Hatten wir natürlich dabei und man hilft ja gerne.  Angeblich hätte der Bikehändler, bei dem sie das Rad gerade zur Inspektion hatte den Sattel nicht richtig fest geschraubt. Der stand auf halb Acht. Da die werte Frau ohne Helm unterwegs war, habe ich ihr empfohlen doch einen das nächste mal zu tragen. Sie erwiederte, dass sie keinen braucht, da sie ja nicht so schnell fahren würde. Ich dachte mir nur <loriot>Ach was?</loriot>. Da ich ja durchaus Technik affin bin, wunderte ich mich über das dicke Blatt ihrer 1x11 Schaltung, um dann mein Blick an der losen Steckachse vorn einrasten zu lassen. Die Achse hatte sich schon weit über die Hälfte selbst raus geschraubt und es hätte nicht mehr lange gedauert, bis das Vorderrad von alleine davon getrollt wäre. Letztendlich habe ich ihr die Achse fest gemacht, da die Eigentümerin des Rades damit so ihre Probleme hatte. Die Hinterradachse war nicht ganz so locker, aber auch bedenklich lose. Zum Abschied meinte ich zu ihr, dass dies einige Meter unten einen schweren Sturz gegeben hätte und das dazu noch ohne Helm. Wir haben danach schnell das Weite gesucht. Man kann ja nie wissen welche Schrauben noch an dem Rad lose sind.


----------



## Fubbes (16. September 2015)

Nette Geschichte.
Carbon Rad, aber Sattel ohne Schnellspanner? Wo gibt es denn diese Kombi zu kaufen?


----------



## beetle (16. September 2015)

Das war die Schraube zur Verstellung des Sattelschlittens. Die war lose.


----------



## wieman01 (16. September 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Nette Geschichte.
> Carbon Rad, aber Sattel ohne Schnellspanner? Wo gibt es denn diese Kombi zu kaufen?


Bei der Ahnungslosen würde ich auch keinen Schnellspanner montieren, denn die hat bestimmt noch nie etwas von Drehmoment und Carbon gehört... Gruselig, die Story. Helm schützt auch nicht nur vor eigenen Fehlern, sondern auch vor Materialversagen. In ihrem Falle würde ich mir aber über beides Sorgen machen.

Da war mehr als nur eine Schraube locker.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (17. September 2015)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Helm schützt auch nicht nur vor eigenen Fehlern, sondern auch vor Materialversagen. In ihrem Falle würde ich mir aber über beides Sorgen machen.


Ich dagegen würde mir mehr Sorgen machen um die vielen, die allen Fakten zum Trotz so völlig blindlings an Fahrradhelme glauben.
Besser ist, davon auszugehen, dass diese Sorte Leichthelm überhaupt gar nichts hilft - sh. auch Ergebnisse der amtlichen Studie Kanada 2013.
Was hilft, ist massvolles Tempo, unablässige Aufmerksamkeit und sehr vorsichtige Einschätzung der möglichen Risiken.


----------



## roliK (17. September 2015)

Also mir hat der Helm schon einmal sehr viel geholfen - Kopf voran gegen ein Eisengatter. Helm kaputt, Kopf ganz. Daß das nicht für jede Art von Unfall gilt, ist auch klar, aber "hilft gar nichts" ist halt schon eine sehr starke Aussage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (17. September 2015)

Kann roliK nur bestätigen. Gerade erst erlebt, wie der Bikekollege in ner schnellen Kurve weggerutscht ist und mit dem Kopf (mit Helm) auf nem Stein aufgeschlagen ist. Zum Glück nur leichte Gehirnerschütterung. Im Vergleich dazu ne Anfängerin beim Skaten im Stand nach hinten auf den Kopf geflogen (kein Helm an) und ne heftig blutende Platzwunde davongetragen. Ergebnis: Nie wieder skaten.

Also ich habe keine Probleme damit, wenn jemand meint, daß er keinen Helm braucht (mal abgesehen von Eltern, die selber ohne Helm fahren, aber ihren Kindern erzählen, wie wichtig der ist). Aber es wäre echt toll, wenn solche Helmverweigerer dann wenigstens den Mund halten würden. Schliesslich übernehmen sie ja auch keine Verantwortung, wenn ihnen jemand glaubt, sich daran hält und ohne fährt und dann doch Schaden davon trägt.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (17. September 2015)

Ich würde sagen ein helm ist Risiko Minimierung.  In bestimmten Fällen kann er durchaus helfen,  schaden tut er ja mal nicht wenn man ihn aufm Kopf hat. 

Beim Snowboarden hat mir mein Helm auch schon gute Dienste geleistet.  
Mit nem Skifahrer zusammen im Bügellift hoch,  oben macht der nen aufstand um aus dem Bügel zu kommen und trifft mein Board.  Das verkantet umd ich hau mich rücklings auf den Betonharten Schnee.  Schön mit Hinterkopf aufgeschlagen,  Schädelbrummen inklusive. 
Genauso fahr ich mit Rückenprotektor, ist schon was anderes wenn einen mal auf den Rücken wirft umd man so ein Teil an hat.


----------



## wieman01 (17. September 2015)

Das Grundproblem der Helmdiskussion jedoch ist, dass bei mehr vermeintlicher Sicherheit durch Helme, Protektoren, etc. auch eine Risikokompensation stattfinden kann. Bedeutet, dass die Leute einfach durch ein erhöhtes Sicherheitsgefühl riskanter fahren und dadurch den gewonnenen Vorteil wieder wettmachen.

Bei mir ist das auf alle Fälle so, ich fahre anders, wenn ich Protektoren trage. Allerdings ist das bei mir auch eine bewusste Entscheidung, denn dadurch habe ich ebenfalls mehr Spaß; darum geht es mir in erster Linie. Das Gesamtrisiko bleibt gleich, der Spaßfaktor ist jedoch entscheidend höher.

Muss jedem einfach bewusst sein. Entmündigung hilft nicht, ich halte nichts von Vorschriften und Gesetzen diesbezüglich, solange man den Schaden nur persönlich trägt und andere nicht beeinträchtigt.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (17. September 2015)

Ist bei mir nicht so.  Ich fahre mit T-Shirt und Helm Motorrad genauso wie mit Lederkombi, Stiefel, Helm. Handschuhen umd Rückenprotector. 

Da ich beim Biken und boarden immer mein Gerümpel trage ändert sich da nix. 
Nur das ich aufm Rad fahren wenn bei bestimmten Touren oder Aktionen die eine höheres verletzungsrisiko mit sich bringen halt mehr anziehe (Knie, Ellenbogen, Rückenprotector und FF liegen Zuhause). Meine Risiko Bereitschaft ist deshalb aber nicht höher wie sonst auch.


----------



## roliK (17. September 2015)

Hat aber alles nur recht wenig mit "alpiner Erfahrung" zu tun.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (17. September 2015)

Ah dir auch schon aufgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinTrinkwasser (18. September 2015)

roliK schrieb:


> Hat aber alles nur recht wenig mit "alpiner Erfahrung" zu tun.


Stimmt. Stattdessen noch ein paar Worte zu den gutgemeinten Ratschlägen bei Blitzschlag, die im Ernsfall auf geradezu zynische Weise nutzlos wirken können.

Episode am Col des Encombres, verganges Jahr.
Harmloser Schotterstrecken-Pass, gerade recht zum Einstieg in eine längere Tour. Regen ist für den Nachmittag angekündigt, und nicht weit vor der Passhöhe zeigen sich dann auch, etwas vorzeitig, die Wolken. Bald wird das Anlegen der Regenkleidung sinnvoll.
Nach Erreichen der hügeligen Hochfläche hat sich das Ganze stark verdichtet und mutiert nun zu einem heftigen Gewitter mit Blitzen im Abstand von weniger als 10 Sekunden. Die Temperatur ist stark gefallen. Es ist schwierig, mit den nassen Händen in die Handschuhe zu kommen.
Nicht lang, und der Graupel hat eine Höhe von etwa 6 cm erreicht. Das Gewitter wirkt endlos gross, die Sicht reduziert sich auf kurze Distanzen.

Zur Wahl steht nun, entsprechend Standard-Ratschlag die hier nirgends vorhandenen Geländemulden aufzusuchen und (kauernd, aber immer noch als Hochpunkte im Gelände) auf den Erfrierungstod unter Graupelmassen zu warten. Oder aufs Glück zu vertrauen und durch die Blitze der Piste zu folgen. Hierfür haben wir uns entschieden: schnell vollends drüber.
Leider verläuft die Piste bereichsweise genau auf + entlang einem schwach ausgebildeten Grat, wie sich herausstellt. Ausweichen durchs Gelände erweist sich als Falle - es verlangsamt das Tempo dramatisch. Nach endlos erscheinender Zeit (und einem Verfahrer dank Schnellentscheidung ohne Blick aufs GPS) endlich die Schneefallgrenze erreicht. Dort hat sich dann, nach >1 Stunde, auch das Gewitter wieder beruhigt, es regnet einigermassen normal.

Wie hätte die prekäre Situation vermieden werden können?
a) unten umdrehen, weil wie angekündigt, Regen aufzieht - im Hochgebirge kann das hässlich werden (haben die Wanderer-Senioren gemacht)
b) runter vom Berg - schneller Rückzug in eine tiefergelegene Zone die mehr Deckung bietet
c) Wetterentwicklung unterwegs [immer wieder mal] online checken

Taktik a) erscheint mir übertrieben vorsichtig
Taktik b) im Nachhinein die sicherste Option, sie hätte aber wohl zu einer grossräumigen Umplanung des Tourverlaufs geführt wg. von unten nicht mehr sicher einschätzbarer "Schneelage". Das verspürt man und scheut es doch sehr.
Taktik c) war mangels Netz nicht möglich; Online-Wetter nach dem Frühstück war die letzte Gelegenheit

Fazit #1: überfordernde Situationen kommen immer mal vor; am blödesten sind die, in die man sich Schritt für Schritt selbst reinarbeitet
Fazit #2: eine vorab aufgestellte Prioritätenliste wäre nützlich - für mich erscheint das Risiko vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden seitdem nicht mehr an vorderster Stelle. Die Taktik "Blitze ignorieren, raus aus Matsch und Kälte" hat ein paar Tage später auf der Maira-Stura-Hochebene nochmal funktioniert.


----------



## _schwede (18. September 2015)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Die Taktik "Blitze ignorieren, raus aus Matsch und Kälte" hat ein paar Tage später auf der Maira-Stura-Hochebene nochmal funktioniert.


Hört sich ein bisschen so an wie 2 mal über eine tiefrote Ampel gefahren und beim 3ten mal vom LKW abgeräumt


----------



## isartrails (18. September 2015)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Wie hätte die prekäre Situation vermieden werden können?...


Was soll man dir auf deine Geschichte eigentlich antworten?
Wenn dir Taktik a) "übertrieben vorsichtig" erscheint, dann sagt mir das, dass du dir nicht wirklich helfen lassen willst.
Du wirst auch künftig immer so entscheiden, wie es DIR richtig erscheint und du wirst Ratschläge anderer immer ignorieren.
Das ist okay, aber dann frag nicht andere, was sie davon halten.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (18. September 2015)

_schwede schrieb:


> Hört sich ein bisschen so an wie 2 mal über eine tiefrote Ampel gefahren und beim 3ten mal vom LKW abgeräumt


Falscher Vergleich - so passt es besser: du fährst auf die rote Ampel zu, und der LKW hinter dir kann offensichtlich nicht mehr anhalten. Du darfst dich zwischen zwei existenziellen Gefahren entscheiden.


----------



## Sir Galahad (18. September 2015)

Deine Variante a) passt nicht in deinen Vergleich. Euch war es halt wert euer Leben zu riskieren um die Tour nicht umplanen zu müssen. Jeder setzt seine Prios. Bei euren kann man nur hoffen, dass ihr Vollwaisen ohne eigene Familie seid. Dann muss wenigstens keiner um euch trauern.


----------



## beetle (19. September 2015)

Spätestens beim ersten Anzeichen des Gewitters wäre Umdrehen angesagt. Gewitter an einem sicheren Ort aussitzen. Weiter auf noch mehr exponiertes Gelände zu gehen wäre mir zu risikoreich. Vor allem kanntet ihr nicht das was vor euch lag; den Rückweg aber sehr wohl.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (19. September 2015)

@beetle so und nicht anders sollte es sein


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (19. September 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Deine Variante a) passt nicht in deinen Vergleich.


Der Vergleich bezieht sich auf die Möglichkeiten, die oben auf der Hochfläche verbleiben, nachdem der Regen plötzlich zum Gewitter wird: die üblichen Blitzschlag-Ratschläge sind in dem Moment ein schlechter Witz.
Und ja, ich halte es für vollkommen vertretbar, bei den vorhergesagten Wetterbedingungen (nachmittags eine Regenphase, Temperatur oben irgendwas unter 10°C) auf einer Schotterpiste über einen Pass zu fahren, auch wenn sich die angekündigten Wolken früher zeigen.



beetle schrieb:


> Spätestens beim ersten Anzeichen des Gewitters wäre Umdrehen angesagt. Gewitter an einem sicheren Ort aussitzen. Weiter auf noch mehr exponiertes Gelände zu gehen wäre mir zu risikoreich. Vor allem kanntet ihr nicht das was vor euch lag; den Rückweg aber sehr wohl.


 Den Rückweg über die Hochebene kannten wir, und haben versucht anhand der OSM-Karte eine Entscheidung zu treffen. Vorwärts schien nicht schlimmer und nicht weiter als rückwärts - weit und breit keine Deckung. Dass es vorwärts unbekannte und via Karte nicht erkennbare Geländeverhältnisse mit besonders fieser Streckenführung gab, ist dann auch ein dickes Problem geworden. 
Das Blitzschlag-vs-Kälte-Dilemma aber, das gab es bei beiden Richtungen.


----------



## _schwede (19. September 2015)

Ich bleib bei meinem Ampelvergleich, der passt einfach wie Faust auf Auge.


----------



## rhnordpool (19. September 2015)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Die Taktik "Blitze ignorieren, raus aus Matsch und Kälte" hat ein paar Tage später auf der Maira-Stura-Hochebene nochmal funktioniert.


Ich glaub, den meisten hier stößt dieser Satz am Meisten auf, und auf den bezieht sich auch das Ampelbeispiel von schwede.
Ansonsten habe ich den Eindruck aufgrund der Lagebeschreibung, daß @keinTrinkwasser *beim beschriebenen Erstfall* vor nem Dilemma stand, bei dem jede Entscheidung richtig oder falsch sein konnte.
Was ich persönlich auch ziemlich dämlich finde, ist, daß in einem zweiten - vergleichbaren - Fall er und seine Kumpels offensichtlich nichts aus dem Erstfall gelernt haben, sondern ihr Glück herausforderten, anstatt wie die Wanderer im Erstfall, frühzeitig umzuplanen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (19. September 2015)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Den Rückweg über die Hochebene kannten wir, und haben versucht anhand der OSM-Karte eine Entscheidung zu treffen. Vorwärts schien nicht schlimmer und nicht weiter als rückwärts - weit und breit keine Deckung. Dass es vorwärts unbekannte und via Karte nicht erkennbare Geländeverhältnisse mit besonders fieser Streckenführung gab, ist dann auch ein dickes Problem geworden.
> Das Blitzschlag-vs-Kälte-Dilemma aber, das gab es bei beiden Richtungen.



Wenn ich etwas nicht kenne, ist das Risiko immer sehr viel größer als bei bekanntem. Ein unbekannter Weg kann unter Umständen komplett unbegehbar sein (Baustelle, Sperrung, Baumfall, Erdrutsch ...) oder die Wegführung so, dass ich ihn nicht finde oder sauber folgen kann (zumal bei erschwerten Bedinungen wie Schnee oder Dunkelheit etc.). Das Risiko hat sich bei euch realisiert. Wenn ich schon 1 fettes Risiko habe (Gewitter in Gegend ohne Schutz), nehme ich nicht noch ein 2. Risiko dazu (unbekannter Weg). Der Ampelvergleich trifft es voll.


----------



## codit (19. September 2015)

Was ist denn aus dem tollen Thread geworden. Dasselbe Gelaber wie beinahe überall im IBC! Schade.


----------



## Hofbiker (20. September 2015)

codit schrieb:


> Was ist denn aus dem tollen Thread geworden. Dasselbe Gelaber wie beinahe überall im IBC! Schade.


Der Ansatz war richtig nützlich, danach hat sich dieser Thread verrennt.


----------



## isenegger (20. September 2015)

beetle schrieb:


> @scylla Das ganze hat dann u.U. auch Rechtliche Folgen für den erfahrensten der Gruppe. Der hätte erkennen müssen, dass diese Person dem nicht gewachsen ist und den gruppendynamischen Prozessen entgenwirken müssen.



Das habe ich mich letzthin auch gefragt. Mein Kollege und ich, wir trauen uns S0/S1 sowie bei gutem Wetter und Tagesform auch so manchen S2 zu. Mein Kollege hat ein Stumpjumper HT und ich ein Epic mit Code-Bremsen und 2.3er Stollenreifen auf breiten Felgen.

Bei der letzten Bikewoche kamen zwei nach eigenen Angaben S2 erfahrene Biker (Pärchen) mit Speci Stumpjumpern FSR und Reverb. Einer der beiden habe auch schon Kurse und Touren für S3 gemacht. Die zwei haben uns im Vorfeld bereits gefragt, ob man mit unseren Bikes ohne absenkbare Stütze und überhaupt mit einem HT ins Gebirge kann. Wir haben von deren Schilderungen angenommen, dass wir noch was von denen lernen können.

Wer dann aber mit Rennveloschuhen die Touren machte war der einte der beiden und wer laufend die S1 runter kam war die andere. Bei einer Tour hat sie am Anfang gemerkt, dass sie da nicht hochkommen wird und schon gar nicht wieder runterkommen und hat einen Ruhetag gemacht.

Es hat sich rausgestellt, das er nicht S3 sondern T3 schon gefahren ist.

Mein Kollege und ich haben im Vorfeld anhand von GPS-Touren aus dem Netz diese auf Karten übertragen und für uns als trag- , schieb oder fahrbar eingestuft. Das die zwei anderen, obwohl Schweizer und somit eigentlich eine gewisse Erfurcht vor den Alpen da sein sollte, den Touren nicht gewachsen sind, wer wäre bei einem Unfall haftbar? Eigentlich haben sie die von uns ab Karten wieder ins Gps übertragene Touren gehabt.

PS: Die italienischen Topokarten (Valle Varaita) sind teilweise für die Füchse. Hoffe die auf der französischen Seite (Queyras) sind besser


----------

